# I know i'm opening a can of worms



## Matilda's mommy

HERE GOES.....WHAT IS HAPPENING HERE? WHY ARE WE BEING SO CLIQUISH? I HAVE BEEN HERE FOR 5 YEARS AND I HAVE NEVER SEEN IT LIKE THIS. DEBBIE (MY SUGAR BEARS) ASK FOR ADVISE ON GROOMING HER RILEY, SHE GOT ONE RESPOND, COME ON WHAT'S GOING ON. OH THERE HAVE BEEN MANY MORE ALSO. TRUTHFULLY I HAVE ONLY MADE A FEW THREADS IN THE LAST FEW MONTHS, I DON'T FEEL APART ANYMORE. I HAVE A CERTAIN AMOUNT OF FRIENDS HERE THAT I FEEL ALWAYS REPLY TO MY THREADS AND I LOVE YOU FOR IT, YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE. I AM SHARING FROM MY HEART HERE, I DON'T FEEL LIKE PUTTING PICTURES OF MY GIRLS HERE, I FEEL IT'S ALL ABOUT THE DOGS WITH THE WONDERFUL BREEDERS THAT ARE GETTING ALL THE ATTENTION. I AM CONSIDERING TAKING SOME TIME OFF FROM SM, I AM SO DISSAPOINTED WITH THE LACK OF CARING FOR ONE ANOTHER. I REALLY MISS THE ONES WHO HAVE LEFT, MAYBE I WILL LOOK THEM UP. I HAVE ALWAYS WANTED TO BE PART OF THE SM FAMILY, BUT I AM NOT CERTAIN THERE IS ONE ANYMORE. ENOUGH SAID, IF I OFFENED YOU I'M SORRY BUT I JUST HAD TO SPEAK MY HEART. IF I DECIDE TO LEAVE I WILL MISS YOU AND YOUR PRECIOUS BABIES, DON'T BE MAD AT ME, I JUST THINK SM IS GOING DOWN A ROAD I DON'T FEEL IS HEALTHY FOR MAKING CLOSE FRIENDS. WHO KNOWS I MIGHT BE ONE WHO GETS BANNED:mellow: IF I'M LOOKING AT THIS ALL WRONG SPEAK UP, I ALWAYS LISTEN TO GOOD LOVING ADVISE


----------



## janettandamber

Please don't go. I have been on SM for quite some time and I have had a hard time opening up. I know how you feel, I have posted some threads that some would take over and ignore what I wrote. Maybe people feel secure with people they know.


----------



## angel's mom

Paula, I agree. It really doesn't seem as much like family as it used to, but it is the one constant that we have to stay in touch with one another. I guess I'll always hang around here just because I know I can always find those special friends I have here. You're one of those. Hugs


----------



## bellaratamaltese

I know exactly what you mean and I don't think you are 'starting anything.' I've noticed a decline in people posting also and it makes me sad. Many people have left or are only posting on the 'new' forum that has recently opened up. I believe the 'decline' we are noticing is in direct response to some members being banned recently. 

I hope things change and SM becomes the 'same' forum it used to be!


----------



## Tina

I don't have an answer for you. It really has changed here at SM. People are scrambling and looking for a better forum to be on. A new one was started. The membership is building and it is a nice place to be with friends. I can only keep up with so many forums and get my work done with my dogs. Been having puppies right now and keep busy keeping up with them. I got a dog back from an owner who was having trouble potty training him, yet never let him out of the crate or bonded with him. They had two other dogs that went out in the yard, but she wouldn't let him go with them. She did a great job with him as he is a calm easy going fella.

It is scary to vent your opinion because you are waiting for the ax to fall. I don't think it is so much "cliquish" as to not knowing if you will appear to be controversial and upset someone. Sometimes I can't keep up with SM every day. 

http://www.itsmagicmaltese.com


----------



## 3Maltmom

Paula ~ LMAO :HistericalSmiley:

I'd say you opened a "long over due" can of worms ~ LOL

In my case, I have been so busy with work (out of town more than I would like) setting up a dog-sitter, dealing with fosters, adoptions, pulling, fund raising, picketing, sick dogs, hungry dogs, groomers, vets, etc.

So what else is new? Hmmm, I've always been a very busy person, but always enjoyed, learned, and spent time on SM. I MADE time for it. This was my family, YOU are my family, Paula.

Most have left. I pull up "new posts", find a few pages, and only take the time to look at the first page. I don't even know what's on the other pages. I do know, recently, I've had some nasty emails from a few SM posters, not sure if they are members, or guests, but I get tired of that. I was told, I am a BYB, and my dogs are ugly ~ :HistericalSmiley:

This happened many years ago with a certain member making fun of my Henry. Trust me, I don't get mad. I have to laugh, but am now a bit too busy to put up with the games. 

Please know I love you, and all my SM friends!! I'm just tired.

Like you, I want my "real" friends on a forum. SM is much different now.

With that said, I would like to send my love, and gratitude to all my buddies, and to those who have sent such lovely prayers to me, my family, and my precious doggies. You gals are the BEST!!

I'm not leaving SM, just not on as much. So when I miss a page, please email me at: [email protected]


----------



## sophie

Paula, I know how you feel. Hugs xoxoxoxo

Linda


----------



## sophie

I can't believe that people are sending you nasty e-mails. I must be too naive, but I can't imagine someone doing that. Takes all kinds.

But, then again, I was just recently de-friended by someone on FB because I am a member of SM - nothing personal against me - just the need for them to distance themselves from drama and some sort of personal attacks from an SM member. I do not know the details of what it's all about, but sad I don't have my FB friend anymore. 

Love your attitude, Deb!

Linda



3Maltmom said:


> Paula ~ LMAO :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> I'd say you opened a "long over due" can of worms ~ LOL
> 
> In my case, I have been so busy with work (out of town more than I would like) setting up a dog-sitter, dealing with fosters, adoptions, pulling, fund raising, picketing, sick dogs, hungry dogs, groomers, vets, etc.
> 
> So what else is new? Hmmm, I've always been a very busy person, but always enjoyed, learned, and spent time on SM. I MADE time for it. This was my family, YOU are my family, Paula.
> 
> Most have left. I pull up "new posts", find a few pages, and only take the time to look at the first page. I don't even know what's on the other pages. I do know, recently, I've had some nasty emails from a few SM posters, not sure if they are members, or guests, but I get tired of that. I was told, I am a BYB, and my dogs are ugly ~ :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> This happened many years ago with a certain member making fun of my Henry. Trust me, I don't get mad. I have to laugh, but am now a bit too busy to put up with the games.
> 
> Please know I love you, and all my SM friends!! I'm just tired.
> 
> Like you, I want my "real" friends on a forum. SM is much different now.
> 
> With that said, I would like to send my love, and gratitude to all my buddies, and to those who have sent such lovely prayers to me, my family, and my precious doggies. You gals are the BEST!!
> 
> I'm not leaving SM, just not on as much. So when I miss a page, please email me at: [email protected]


----------



## bellaratamaltese

sophie said:


> I can't believe that people are sending you nasty e-mails. I must be too naive, but I can't imagine someone doing that. Takes all kinds.
> 
> But, then again, I was just recently de-friended by someone on FB because I am a member of SM - nothing personal against me - just the need for them to distance themselves from drama and some sort of personal attacks from an SM member. I do not know the details of what it's all about, but sad I don't have my FB friend anymore.
> 
> Love your attitude, Deb!
> 
> Linda


Wow, are you serious? You were defriended because you are a member of this forum? 

I don't like where this is going!!


----------



## iheartbisou

Paula, I think you have the right to say how you feel if something is bothering you about the site.

I've heard that it was 'clique-ish" here sometimes from people, but honestly I really don't pay any attention to that..and wouldn't even know who or what the clique is here. I hope you don't go because you contribute a lot to the site. I do think that people post sporadically, so people shouldn't get offended if nobody has responded within a day...within a week - okay maybe something's up..but maybe people just weren't on...or maybe they didn't have any ideas? jmo.

Deb- What?? Someone accused you of being a BYB? Are they huffing glue? Seriously? That's the craziest thing I've heard all week!!


----------



## lovesophie

Paula,

:grouphug: I don't really know what to say, but I hope you don't go! What a blow that would be to SM...


----------



## maggieh

I normally don't post on a lot of topics but, ladies, "what you said." I too have noticed a change in demeanor and have seen the "new" forum but I'm not leaving SM because of what many of you have come to mean to me. I've made new friends here and find help and comfort in knowing that words of encouragement and advice are coming from such wise women (and the guys - can't forget the guys). Paula - please know that your prayers have often set my day or night on the right track!

Hugs to all of you!

Maggie


----------



## princessre

Please do not leave!! We love your babies and your contribution to SM!! :grouphug: But thank you for expressing your feelings. This way we can address the problem.

I think the new layout of "active topics" on the home page might contribute to the lack of response on some new threads (as compared to the old layout of topics listed by section.) On the one hand, if you are pinched for time, it's now very easy to spot and participate in topics with the most recent responses. But on the other hand, it's more difficult to see threads that have not yet gotten traction. 

Deb, I cannot believe people accused you of being a BYB or insulted your dogs. You are our resident angel!!

SM is a wonderful resource with an unparalleled membership! I will try to browse all different section of SM more frequently for threads that have been neglected if that might help people.


----------



## The A Team

Thanks Paula. I've been feeling the same way but am always afraid to say anything. Poor Lynn tried to figure it out once and got BLASTED! :w00t: BIG TIME!!!!!

It used to be fun here, now it's not. So what ever caused it (I have no idea) I sure wish it would turn itself around again.

I remember a lot of us used to change our siggy pictures often...for the seasons. We've had adventures, laughed, cried, bought and had our dogs model clothing all the time. We even sent each other gifts! Our dogs were first. We knew everyone and everyone knew us. We may have jumped on newbies for saying something wrong or where they got their dog from, but others of us would try to shush them and be polite. (family :blink 

Is it there are too many rules?? - that everything must be black and white, get over it - the world if full of colors. are we afraid of being banned? Is it the members themselves - too many new people who don't know how it was? Are we not posting to threads because we're not on much? or something else?

Guess you can tell I really don't know, but I feel the loss just the same.

Is the magic gone? I'll be sticking around....hoping....

What I do know is, it doesn't work by us just "trying harder" that only gets tiring. We need to WANT to enjoy the site without having to force the issue. ....but I am willing to give it another try - say - if we all just start posting fun pictures and stories.... and give the "rules" a rest.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

bellaratamaltese said:


> Wow, are you serious? You were defriended because you are a member of this forum?
> 
> I don't like where this is going!!


The same with me.......I recieved an email and was defriended because I was on SM. They acted as if I knew what they were talking about. It is so sad that people do this without really explaining. I've noticed I have been blocked by more than the person that sent me the email. It seems rather odd .....and all it does is make me feel sad. Very, very sad.


----------



## Hunter's Mom

I'm sorry if I have offended anyone and I won't made excuses. Yes, I have been busy but this is my family as well and I should be making time for all of you. So, please accept my apologies!

Second, if someone is defriending you on FB because you are a member here - that is extremly childish and there are other ways to distance yourself from a forum (that is unrelated to FB) wthout defriendin friends. Seems like unnecessary drama to me and makes me wonder about that person, but I digress - I am so sorry that this person felt they had to do this and that it is you who was hurt by it.

I do not like the "NEW POSTS" button. I find that its frustrating because it cycles new posts and you often miss things. I missed that Lynne wasnt getting Sweet Pea - it was only when I had time to look in the individual forums that I saw it and felt terrible that I hadn't replied the day before. Its honestly a tab I would remove.

Pat - you are 100% right! I was out shopping for Hunter the other day and got a great deal on some extra toys and treats and thought I would send them along to a member and that's when I realized - I don't recall the last post about a surprize showing up in the mail. I always enjoyed those posts!

I personally LOVE BUTTONS&BOW AND MATILDA and don't want them to leave and neither does Hunter! He says this forum needs more RESCUES! He says "pwease dont weave spoiled mawtese. I don't want to be da onwy bad knee'd, no teef, cwurly haired, kinda kooky mawtese on dis forum."


----------



## Maglily

iheartbisou said:


> Paula, I think you have the right to say how you feel if something is bothering you about the site.
> 
> I've heard that it was 'clique-ish" here sometimes from people, but honestly I really don't pay any attention to that..and wouldn't even know who or what the clique is here. I hope you don't go because you contribute a lot to the site. I do think that people post sporadically, so people shouldn't get offended if nobody has responded within a day...within a week - okay maybe something's up..but maybe people just weren't on...or maybe they didn't have any ideas? jmo.
> 
> Deb- What?? Someone accused you of being a BYB? Are they huffing glue? Seriously? That's the craziest thing I've heard all week!!


hey I am still here at work and really have to get going, but this is basically what I am thinking word for word. I use a computer all day at work so I'm not always eager to log on at night, and I usually look at 'new posts' too. I have been busy the last few weeks with yard work, deck repairs etc, I've been cluing up work before I go on holidays the last 2 weeks but usually I do make an effort to see what's going or more particularly if people are ok.


----------



## uniquelovdolce

ooo wow , im a newbie here and im addicted to the site , i rarely get on from home , so when i should be working or in between work im on here, i get attached to forums and ppl and fluffs and i would hate for u to leave ,u have always been helpful when i ask questions and i love ur fluffs... some of my posts have gone unanswered and then someone will try to help i love you all for that , i have noticed though that ppl misunderstand things and some dont agree to disagree .. i guess that will always happen... 
about ppl beiong de friended on fb thats just wrong ,i personallyhavent added anyone from here on fb because i like to keep the things seperate butthat doesnt mean i wouldnt accept a friend request... 

about emailing u and saying ur dogs are ugly and that you are a byb well that person is just childish n mean .. some ppl never grow up .. i hvnt been here long but i would NOT want you to go and i wouldnt want this to become one of those sterile forums were no one is family ...


----------



## missiek

I am also a newbie and am trying to find my niche in the "family". I am a stay at home Mom and check SM daily...sometimes several times a day! (blush). All of you on here have always been so sweet and really helped me to get my feet wet in the show dog world. I don't think I would be showing if it wasn't for some of you encouraging me.

I hope you don't go, I have been on too many forums where trolls and nasty people have destroyed something special. I hope the same doesn't happen here!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

I am actually starting to get kind of angry at the people who have left. IMO, if they had stuck around when things started to happen to change the spirit of SM (I'm not talking about Admin or the new format but newer people and how they interact with us here on SM and change the flavor of SM) we could have pulled together as a group or family to not allow newer members to take SM down this path. I want the old spirit or flavor of SM back and it will only happen if we take ownership back and redirect the way certain threads and mindsets are going.

I know I have times that I'm able to be on SM a lot. Other times I can only pop on every once in awhile. So sometimes I reply to tons of threads and others I can only respond to a few. But I do know that when I joined SM 6 years ago, there were hurt feelings even back then about lack of replies to certain threads and accusations of cliques. So that really is nothing new and sadly will always happen when involved in a group. I say develop some close friendships and try to keep up with those. Anything more then that is just an added blessing.

Paula, I love you so much and feel you would be doing both SM and yourself a real disservice if you left. Maybe I'm wrong but I've become pretty vocal lately about the mindset that is going on here that is taking SM away from the friendly, loving, down to earth group it used to be. And as a new store owner, that is NOT putting my business first because I know I'm making some people very unhappy. I'm hoping others will join so that there is not just a few lonely voices.

As for being de-friended on FB for being a part of SM, I don't think that is the actual mindset of this person. I think she is just really hurt and unable to think clearly right now. We've all been there when emotions are to a point that it's difficult to think and see clearly. Hopefully when wounds heal a bit, she will see that perhaps that was not really what she needed or wanted to do. As for why she is hurt, it does appear that an unjustified action was taken by Admin from what I've been told. However I was not on SM much during the time of that incident and never saw what actually took place, so I can't really say if what Admin did was correct or not. Just seems to me if there was any question, then ALL parties involved should have been given the same treatment.

As for the new forum, I get exhausted just thinking about having to be involved with another forum. But if I want to keep up with all my friends, some who have left SM and others who haven't, then that is what I have to do. It becomes tedious and saps the joy out of posting when you have to post the same thing several places and then feel you need to respond to the same post of someone else in several places. Do you copy and paste your same response in all the different places or do you have to come up with a new response for each format? I'm exhausted just explaining it! lol And, you have the same trouble makers going to the other forums that have either already been dealt with here or are at least known here. There is one byb already on the new forum who is well known here and does not post much here because of that. She is the main reason I have not registered on the new forum. I don't want to go through THAT drama again.:smstarz: So I don't think the problem is truly any particular forum or format or even admin. We just need to take some pride and ownership back in SM and redirect and educate certain attitudes and ways of thinking as well as redirect certain threads. I remember Deb (3MaltMom) and myself and a few others that would try to redirect threads when someone was trying to stir up trouble until Joe could get to it (this was before he had put a moderating team in place) by telling lame jokes. It was fun and funny! Remember?? Things weren't always perfect before, but WE took some control in those situations when Joe was not around.

Oh and Deb....I'm first in line for one of your byb puppies. I want one sired by LBB. Yep, I'll pay a ridiculously high price, and fly across the country to get the latest and greatest trend, the eyeless Maltese! :wub: :HistericalSmiley: What could we call this new designer dog? Gotta come up with a catchy name so it will catch on!:thumbsup:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I am actually starting to get kind of angry at the people who have left. IMO, if they had stuck around when things started to happen to change the spirit of SM (I'm not talking about Admin or the new format but newer people and how they interact with us here on SM and change the flavor of SM) we could have pulled together as a group or family to not allow newer members to take SM down this path. I want the old spirit or flavor of SM back and it will only happen if we take ownership back and redirect the way certain threads and mindsets are going.
> 
> I know I have times that I'm able to be on SM a lot. Other times I can only pop on every once in awhile. So sometimes I reply to tons of threads and others I can only respond to a few. But I do know that when I joined SM 6 years ago, there were hurt feelings even back then about lack of replies to certain threads and accusations of cliques. So that really is nothing new and sadly will always happen when involved in a group. I say develop some close friendships and try to keep up with those. Anything more then that is just an added blessing.
> 
> Paula, I love you so much and feel you would be doing both SM and yourself a real disservice if you left. Maybe I'm wrong but I've become pretty vocal lately about the mindset that is going on here that is taking SM away from the friendly, loving, down to earth group it used to be. And as a new store owner, that is NOT putting my business first because I know I'm making some people very unhappy. I'm hoping others will join so that there is not just a few lonely voices.
> 
> As for being de-friended on FB for being a part of SM, I don't think that is the actual mindset of this person. I think she is just really hurt and unable to think clearly right now. We've all been there when emotions are to a point that it's difficult to think and see clearly. Hopefully when wounds heal a bit, she will see that perhaps that was not really what she needed or wanted to do. As for why she is hurt, it does appear that an unjustified action was taken by Admin from what I've been told. However I was not on SM much during the time of that incident and never saw what actually took place, so I can't really say if what Admin did was correct or not. Just seems to me if there was any question, then ALL parties involved should have been given the same treatment.
> 
> As for the new forum, I get exhausted just thinking about having to be involved with another forum. But if I want to keep up with all my friends, some who have left SM and others who haven't, then that is what I have to do. It becomes tedious and saps the joy out of posting when you have to post the same thing several places and then feel you need to respond to the same post of someone else in several places. Do you copy and paste your same response in all the different places or do you have to come up with a new response for each format? I'm exhausted just explaining it! lol And, you have the same trouble makers going to the other forums that have either already been dealt with here or are at least known here. There is one byb already on the new forum who is well known here and does not post much here because of that. She is the main reason I have not registered on the new forum. I don't want to go through THAT drama again.:smstarz: So I don't think the problem is truly any particular forum or format or even admin. We just need to take some pride and ownership back in SM and redirect and educate certain attitudes and ways of thinking as well as redirect certain threads. I remember Deb (3MaltMom) and myself and a few others that would try to redirect threads when someone was trying to stir up trouble until Joe could get to it (this was before he had put a moderating team in place) by telling lame jokes. It was fun and funny! Remember?? Things weren't always perfect before, but WE took some control in those situations when Joe was not around.
> 
> Oh and Deb....I'm first in line for one of your byb puppies. I want one sired by LBB. Yep, I'll pay a ridiculously high price, and fly across the country to get the latest and greatest trend, the eyeless Maltese! :wub: :HistericalSmiley: What could we call this new designer dog? Gotta come up with a catchy name so it will catch on!:thumbsup:


What else would you call the new LBB Pup??? The Eye-Podless!!!! Everyone would want one because he is more famous than any of the top breeder dogs............Yea..LBB!!!!!

Paula, you are soooooo loved and I don't know anyone that doesn't think highly of you! Please think about NOT leaving SM!! We care!!!!!:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## Nikki's Mom

Yes it isn't the same here. Here are my thoughts about why. You may not agree with me, but that's cool. As always, I'm going to be brutally honest.

The transition process to the new ownership has not been easy. New rules and discussions about those rules have resulted in confusion and disagreement. In all honesty, I feel that some members and the admins have been rude to each other, and it leaves a bad impression on the long-time members. Under the old ownership, SM members felt like they too "owned" the forum along with Joe. Under the new membership, they barely feel like members. There is a difference between being one of many forums owned by a corporation, and a forum that was started by a man who was a Maltese lover. 

Many people don't post anymore for fear of contributing to, or causing yet another disagreement. I know that I am guilty of being extremely passionate about nutrition and holistic health and if I have offended anyone, I am sorry. On the flip side, I feel that I have been attacked here more than once for my point of view. But I am sticking around as there are many newbies who need help. 

One concern I have is that the newbies don't search the forum and are continuing to ask the same questions that have been answered numerous times. I think that some people get tired of answering the same questions. Maybe there should be more pinned topics, I don't know. But in all honesty, I get tired of answering questions about tear stains, etc. and often will not reply. 

Regarding the "new forum," - _no thank you. _

I am a cynic and a skeptic, and I believe there is MUCH more to the story of what happened (here on SM) prior to the "new forum" being created. If you are a long-time SM member, please ask yourself if you should believe only one side of a story, and leave SM due to the little bit of information you have been given - both here on SM and perhaps in other places, and through pm's. I would caution you to think about it before you decide that is all you need to know to "take a side." Eventually, all of the drama created should backfire on the guilty parties, and I think that some of you will be surprised - and sorry that you left SM. 

On a personal note, I've been trying to limit my online time, as I've grown quite addicted to the internet and use it as a procrastination tool while my novel sits unfinished. I spend time on Facebook, as I can "talk" with my Maltese friends, my family, and my other friends - all at the same time. 

I'm not leaving SM, but I may not be around all that much, and I may not answer repetitive questions due to lack of time. However I still love all of you, love your fluffs, and I am extremely grateful for the love, support, and knowledge I have received here over the last 2.5 years.

My final thought: If you think things have changed, then maybe you could think of some creative ways to change it for the better?


----------



## angel's mom

Nikki's Mom said:


> The transition process to the new ownership has not been easy. New rules and discussions about those rules have resulted in confusion and disagreement. In all honesty, I feel that some members and the admins have been rude to each other, and it leaves a bad impression on the long-time members. Under the old ownership, SM members felt like they too "owned" the forum along with Joe. Under the new membership, they barely feel like members. There is a difference between being one of many forums owned by a corporation, and a forum that was started by a man who was a Maltese lover.


ABSOLUTELY! It's a whole different arena when you are able to _feel_ ownership. You are right. When Joe had SM, I became a member not necessarily for the extra benefits, but to help pay for MY forum. 

And Deb, your dogs are ugly. They are ugly, and they are old, and they come to you sick... and you love them anyway. You see beyond the fact that they are less than perfect. That is why WE LOVE YOU!!!!! Oh, and I'd like to get my name on the waiting list for one of LBB's Eye-Podless babies!!!!


----------



## bailey02

Well I am fairly new to SM but I have gotten so much out of this forum. The long time members here have helped me so much with everything from what food to buy to what type of brushes I should buy. I dont know how SM was a year ago but I do know I love this forum now. You all said alot of older members left SM for some reason or another but its not to late to start a whole new family with the new SM members. I have gotten so much informative information about the maltese breed here so I will be sticking around!!! 
THANKS TO THE OLDER MEMBERS ON SM YOU ALL ARE GREAT


----------



## edelweiss

I am also new to SM---I do belong to another Maltese forum but don't visit it ever. I have enjoyed being a newbie and appreciate all the info, photos, etc. I will say up front that I am not computer illiterate AND this forum has been difficult for me to navigate---very difficult! I never know where to look to find things, I just posted my first thread,but am not sure I can do it again. I don't know how to find things after they go off of "new posts" or "active topics". I post and it comes up under another heading than I thought I was posting on---CAN SOMEONE NOT MAKE THIS SIMPLER TO USE? 
I have sensed from some of the postings that there is some underlying tension that I am not privy to----for reasons that I don't understand. 
I have sincerely appreciated for the most part the genuine comradiere (sp?) that exists among those who participate. I know that I am new but I don't feel like an outsider.
I hope you don't leave SM and I agree w/those who advised staying on board to try and change things for the better---all of your posts have shown me that you have that unity of the group that this forum needs. So please, for the sake of us who are trying give it another shot!


----------



## edelweiss

PS: I forgot to say that I presently have an "elite" puppy---BUT I have also had rescue dogs and been an official Austrian breeder---but there is absolutely not one single dog that I have valued over another---had I been able to adopt in Texas recently I probably would not have gotten my present puppy. Since I live overseas they would not let me have a rescue.:angry: I truly love all these little babies!:innocent::innocent::innocent::innocent:


----------



## wooflife

Hunter's Mom said:


> I'm sorry if I have offended anyone and I won't made excuses. Yes, I have been busy but this is my family as well and I should be making time for all of you. So, please accept my apologies!
> 
> Second, if someone is defriending you on FB because you are a member here - that is extremly childish and there are other ways to distance yourself from a forum (that is unrelated to FB) wthout defriendin friends. Seems like unnecessary drama to me and makes me wonder about that person, but I digress - I am so sorry that this person felt they had to do this and that it is you who was hurt by it.
> 
> I do not like the "NEW POSTS" button. I find that its frustrating because it cycles new posts and you often miss things. I missed that Lynne wasnt getting Sweet Pea - it was only when I had time to look in the individual forums that I saw it and felt terrible that I hadn't replied the day before. Its honestly a tab I would remove.
> 
> Pat - you are 100% right! I was out shopping for Hunter the other day and got a great deal on some extra toys and treats and thought I would send them along to a member and that's when I realized - I don't recall the last post about a surprize showing up in the mail. I always enjoyed those posts!
> 
> I personally LOVE BUTTONS&BOW AND MATILDA and don't want them to leave and neither does Hunter! He says this forum needs more RESCUES! He says "pwease dont weave spoiled mawtese. I don't want to be da onwy bad knee'd, no teef, cwurly haired, kinda kooky mawtese on dis forum."


Yeah what Erin said!!

I've heard there are cliques but I'm pretty much ignorant of their existence and I've never been involved in one that I know of. I just try to be nice to everyone - key words being "I try". Hopefully I haven't hurt anyone's feellings. 

Tell Hunter that Izzy isn't a rescue but she's from an evil pet store and is a bad knee'd, bad teef'd, cwurly haired, kooky mawtese too and she sticking with him!:wub: I've never seen an ugly maltese whether from a BYB, pet store, or the finest breeders and they all should feel welcome here.


----------



## sheila's malt

wow i just read this thread... why are people being banned??


----------



## llf060787

Please...please...please don't leave! I can understand your frustration. I became a SM member 4 years ago when we first got Bianca and if it wasn't for this forum I don't know what I would have done. I had never had a maltese or maltese mix breed before and had no clue as to grooming, food, etc. ec.

Although I don't post often, I do go on daily and read what's been posted. To be honest I have more of a need to learn than to give advice. I agree with you that certain members have "clicked" together, although In my opinion there were always a few clicks on SM. 

I personally miss the old format that was more user-friendsly. I hate having to search for something on this site now..it takes forever and what's with the "image verification" as if we can't all see and copy - its just a waste of time.

I do miss seeing all the pictures that SM members would post almost on a daily basis. I loved seeing all the fluffs and their adventures. This site does have a different flavor to it recently. Hopefully, as members, we can all contribute to making it the "friendly, informative" site that it used to be.

And Deb! If it wasn't for the kind hearted work you do for the rescue dogs that society has deemed as "disposable" I don't know what would have happened to those that you've opened your loving arms to and given them a new opportunity at live without fear and hunger. God bless the work that you and other rescuers and fosters do. If it wasn't for people like you, Bitsy would never have entered our lives. THANK YOU!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

CeeCee's Mom said:


> What else would you call the new LBB Pup??? The Eye-Podless!!!! Everyone would want one because he is more famous than any of the top breeder dogs............Yea..LBB!!!!!



BAAAAH-HAAAA-HAAAAA!!!! Eye-Podless!!!! That's brilliant!!! 

Hey Deb....are you seeing this?


----------



## MaryH

So now I'll be very honest. I came to SM in 2006, not so much looking for friends or advice, but because I had been asked by some friends to come read and respond to some misinformation being put out here on SM about liver shunt/MVD. I don't often post about grooming, products, play dates, new puppies, etc., because I know that there are others who will do that and do it well. I mean no offense to anyone whose posts I have not responded to. I do care, I just don't often post. Do I think the flavor of SM has changed? Big time. But I don't think the "change in flavor" has nearly as much to do with rules, regs and/or change in ownership/administration of this forum as it has to do with an undercurrent of tension that stems from a growing "I want, need or just got the best of the best" and the game playing, private snipiness and spats that come with that mentality. Those who are participating in that behavior know who they are. Do I have a hot button? Absolutely! Have I gotten myself into trouble? Absolutely! Have I apologized? Yes, sometimes publicly, sometimes privately. When I joined this forum there was very little discussion comparatively speaking about where to get a puppy. It was so much more about people sharing ideas on health, nutrition, grooming, training, etc. and sharing stories on the fun things they and their dogs were doing, sharing family stories, sharing accomplishments and tragedies. Over the past 18-24 months this forum has turned so much more into a breeder showcase with never ending posts about the importance of pedigrees, the breed standard, how to sniff out a bad breeder, what constitutes a "top tier" breeder and on and on. Many of the people I know who have left or become silent have done so because because they feel like they can't keep up with the Joneses and that they are being looked down upon because they did not get their dog from the best of the best. Others have left or become silent because they don't necessarily agree with some of the opinions on what breeders might be good, bad or otherwise but they don't speak up for fear of retribution. Not nearly as many people seem to care as much anymore about what we do and what we do with our dogs vs. where we are buying our dogs from. And that really saddens me because in the end this is a pet forum named SPOILED MALTESE and these dogs are supposed to be our very spoiled beloved best friends. No amount of money, no pedigree, no breed standard makes for a best friend ... that's all about heart and soul.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Paula -- you can't leave. I (and many, many others) would miss you so much.:crying:I tried it but missed everyone too much and ended up coming back.

But yes, I agree, and as many remember, I brought this up about 5-6 months ago and was blasted by many for bringing it up.

It is truly hard to put a finger on what is different, but we all can sense that it isn't as wonderful as it once was. Many of the "old timers" are not on SM anymore or certainly aren't here as much. Some aren't here due to changes in their life. Some have had babies that are taking up time. Some have returned to the workforce. Some have gotten married, etc. etc.

Many of us and many that have left are on FaceBook. I, however, find FB to be completely different than SM. It is soooooooooooo public, imho. I would never say certain things on FB that I would talk about on SM. And it really isn't a discussion forum, it a quick comment place. But being on FB and on SM both is time consuming -- much less also being on the "new forum".

I also sense that we have many very young people (I mean high school age) that have popped up on SM. Most don't hang around for long as they get busy with other activities.

And I feel that I'm always the last to know about the drama that has gone on here. I was the last to learn about the new forum (maybe no one wanted me to join it.:HistericalSmiley And I was the last to know that people have been banned, etc. etc. I just am not in the drama loop.

I agree with what many of you have said about taking ownership of what goes on here. 

So, let's throw out some ideas of what we can do to make SM more fun and try to take it back to the way it once was. I'll start, but would love to see everyone add ideas.

1. Post more pictures of our fluffs. I know that I'm guilty of not taking and posting pictures very often, but I love, love, love to look at pictures that are posted by others. And I don't mean the "perfect" dogs either -- I mean all of the fluffs. Each and every one of our furbutts are so cute in their own special way. 

2. We might want to start another travel adventure. That was always so much fun. Pat, you were always great at getting it started.

3. Post more funny, anecdotal stories about our fluffs. Maybe we could had another place just to post the funny stories.

And of course I want to be on the waiting list for one of the new LBB puppies -- the new designer eye-podless variety. :thumbsup:

We have the power to make SM better -- so let's brainstorm and then do it. :chili:


----------



## uniquelovdolce

i understand what you mean its sad that some ppl take those directions .. but i just wanna say that my doggie is from who knows where and i love him , and i love all malts in general , and i looove to hear everyones stories and see the pics of the fluffs and im here to stay and the majority of you have all been very helpful and i appreciate that ! to the ones that are here and that have stayed i give it to you because you have not strayed away regardless. thank u !


MaryH said:


> So now I'll be very honest. I came to SM in 2006, not so much looking for friends or advice, but because I had been asked by some friends to come read and respond to some misinformation being put out here on SM about liver shunt/MVD. I don't often post about grooming, products, play dates, new puppies, etc., because I know that there are others who will do that and do it well. I mean no offense to anyone who's posts I have not responded to. I do care, I just don't often post. Do I think the flavor of SM has changed? Big time. But I don't think the "change in flavor" has nearly as much to do with rules, regs and/or change in ownership/administration of this forum as it has to do with an undercurrent of tension that stems from a growing "I want, need or just got the best of the best" and the game playing, private snipiness and spats that come with that mentality. Those who are participating in that behavior know who they are. Do I have a hot button? Absolutely! Have I gotten myself into trouble? Absolutely! Have I apologized? Yes, sometimes publicly, sometimes privately. When I joined this forum there was very little discussion comparatively speaking about where to get a puppy. It was so much more about people sharing ideas on health, nutrition, grooming, training, etc. and sharing stories on the fun things they and their dogs were doing, sharing family stories, sharing accomplishments and tragedies. Over the past 18-24 months this forum has turned so much more into a breeder showcase with never ending posts about the importance of pedigrees, the breed standard, how to sniff out a bad breeder, what constitutes a "top tier" breeder and on and on. Many of the people I know who have left or become silent have done so because because they feel like they can't keep up with the Joneses and that they are being looked down upon because they did not get their dog from the best of the best. Others have left or become silent because they don't necessarily agree with some of the opinions on what breeders might be good, bad or otherwise but they don't speak up for fear of retribution. Not nearly as many people seem to care as much anymore about what we do and what we do with our dogs vs. where we are buying our dogs from. And that really saddens me because in the end this is a pet forum named SPOILED MALTESE and these dogs are supposed to be our very spoiled beloved best friends. No amount of money, no pedigree, no breed standard makes for a best friend ... that's all about heart and soul.


----------



## llf060787

I wholeheartely agree. My Bianca (maltese/poodle mix) and Bitsy (puppy mill rescue) are the best breeds around - the "best-friend breed". 

Lets all post lots of pics (ok, I'm the guilty one who doesn't even have a siggy or whatever you call it). Lets all make an extra effort to contribute more whether its in pics or opinions or ideas.


----------



## Cosy

I see some changes too, but sometimes that happens no matter what. Change isn't always a bad thing. I do think the new format has given a feeling of distance and we just need time to get past that. Leaving isn't the answer. 
As for not posting to certain threads, well..sometimes it's already been said and there is no need to add to it.
Sometimes the thread disappears before one can even respond  Sometimes life just gets busy and we do what we can when we can.
As for some leaving and speaking ill of a few, I say to you.......You need to get glad in the same pants you got mad. Get over it and get back here. Life is just too short to hate (except BYB's and mills). 
As for cliques, there have always been and always will be to some extent. Some people get along better with others and form friendships that spill over onto the board. I think we need to not take it too personally.
Defriending (a new age word?) is so high school. It's one of the reasons I won't go to FB. Looks like a little gossip column to me! 
Can we all just get glad again?


----------



## Nikki's Mom

I agree that there has been entirely too much talk about breeders and less talk about the fluffs. 

I've been guilty of this myself, and trying to be mindful of my own postings about breeders. When I first came to this forum 2 years ago, there was much less talk about breeders, and when there was talk, it was about many different breeders, not 4 or 5. Everyone has their own opinion on what constitutes a "good" breeder or a "top" breeder, or an "ethical" breeder, and I believe that the emphasis on breeder talk has not helped SM be a better place. It might very well have even created some of the "issues" that have hurt people recently. 

For those new Malt owners who are seeking to exchange ideas _about their Maltese_ - regardless of where they came from, it is probably very discouraging at times.


----------



## wooflife

Lacie's Mom said:


> I was the last to learn about the new forum (maybe no one wanted me to join it.:HistericalSmiley
> 
> I just am not in the drama loop.


You weren't the last to know. I just found out it existed this morning and still have no idea what new forum everyone is talking about. 

I have never been in the drama loop either. But that's probably one of those situations where ignorance is bliss.


----------



## uniquelovdolce

same here .


wooflife said:


> You weren't the last to know. I just found out it existed this morning and still have no idea what new forum everyone is talking about.
> 
> I have never been in the drama loop either. But that's probably one of those situations where ignorance is bliss.


----------



## beckinwolf

MaryH said:


> So now I'll be very honest. I came to SM in 2006, not so much looking for friends or advice, but because I had been asked by some friends to come read and respond to some misinformation being put out here on SM about liver shunt/MVD. I don't often post about grooming, products, play dates, new puppies, etc., because I know that there are others who will do that and do it well. I mean no offense to anyone who's posts I have not responded to. I do care, I just don't often post. Do I think the flavor of SM has changed? Big time. But I don't think the "change in flavor" has nearly as much to do with rules, regs and/or change in ownership/administration of this forum as it has to do with an undercurrent of tension that stems from a growing "I want, need or just got the best of the best" and the game playing, private snipiness and spats that come with that mentality. Those who are participating in that behavior know who they are. Do I have a hot button? Absolutely! Have I gotten myself into trouble? Absolutely! Have I apologized? Yes, sometimes publicly, sometimes privately. When I joined this forum there was very little discussion comparatively speaking about where to get a puppy. It was so much more about people sharing ideas on health, nutrition, grooming, training, etc. and sharing stories on the fun things they and their dogs were doing, sharing family stories, sharing accomplishments and tragedies. Over the past 18-24 months this forum has turned so much more into a breeder showcase with never ending posts about the importance of pedigrees, the breed standard, how to sniff out a bad breeder, what constitutes a "top tier" breeder and on and on. Many of the people I know who have left or become silent have done so because because they feel like they can't keep up with the Joneses and that they are being looked down upon because they did not get their dog from the best of the best. Others have left or become silent because they don't necessarily agree with some of the opinions on what breeders might be good, bad or otherwise but they don't speak up for fear of retribution. Not nearly as many people seem to care as much anymore about what we do and what we do with our dogs vs. where we are buying our dogs from. And that really saddens me because in the end this is a pet forum named SPOILED MALTESE and these dogs are supposed to be our very spoiled beloved best friends. No amount of money, no pedigree, no breed standard makes for a best friend ... that's all about heart and soul.


I totally agree with you. A lot of times it feels like its all about the haves vs. the have-nots. Who can afford the most expensive dog from the greatest breeder, etc. Sometimes I almost feel embarrassed to post pics of my boy since he's not teeny tiny or ever remotely breed standard. I try to update sometimes, but other times, eh, its just not worth it when no one seems to care anymore. But then, I've been on various forums for years and things always come and go. There is always a period of transition. People come and go too. Some people get pissed and create new forums, etc. Forums are kind of like living breathing creatures. They change and evolve and get sick, and then heal again, and other times they go to sleep and are peaceful for awhile.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

I'm always a skeptic about drama. There is ALWAYS *three *sides to a story: Yours, mine, _and the truth._ 

When someone swears "there's nothing more to it than that, I am right and the other person is wrong," - you can bet your bottom dollar that there is MUCH MORE to it. I've NEVER seen all of the issues or drama played out in public on a forum. There are _always_ things going on behind the scenes before, during and after, that people don't want you to know about because they want you to take their side. That's why when drama happens, it's better to sit it out and wait for it to pass.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

beckinwolf said:


> I totally agree with you. A lot of times it feels like its all about the haves vs. the have-nots. Who can afford the most expensive dog from the greatest breeder, etc. Sometimes I almost feel embarrassed to post pics of my boy since he's not teeny tiny or ever remotely breed standard. I try to update sometimes, but other times, eh, its just not worth it when no one seems to care anymore. But then, I've been on various forums for years and things always come and go. There is always a period of transition. People come and go too. Some people get pissed and create new forums, etc. Forums are kind of like living breathing creatures. They change and evolve and get sick, and then heal again, and other times they go to sleep and are peaceful for awhile.



What a shame that posts on this forum have made people feel this way.


----------



## jodublin

Paula please dont leave sm ,i know how your feeling ,i pop in every day and 
add my two pennys worth as the saying goes ..i agree sm has changed ,not all for 
the best either .Hugs jo.:wub:


----------



## CloudClan

I am a Maltese Forum addict. I admit it. I first joined Maltese Only in 1997. I made a bunch of friends there, and feel fortunate to continue to share in many of those friendships to this day. 

I have joined many forums over the years and frankly SM has been my favorite one for a variety of reasons. 

I do feel a change as well. I don't know what the reasons are. I do think that the things people have already mentioned: some of the recent changes, people leaving, some deciding to spend all their time on FB or other forums, corporate ownership, too much contentiousness, not enough talk about our beloved fluffs, less picture posts: perhaps all of these have contributed to this feeling of a difference distance.

I do hope we can get this forum back on track. There are so many wonderful people here in the SM family: so many talented artists, so many smart knowledgeable voices, so many committed breed lovers, so many caring hearts. (Paula, I think of you when I think of the some of the sweetest and most caring members of this forum). I sure hope that we are able to keep what is best about this forum and let it flourish again. 

Thank you for starting this thread and I hope it serves to bring us together instead of what happened with another similar thread several months ago that IMHO got taken out of context, got personal and seemed to further tear us apart.


----------



## mary-anderson

Paula,

I feel the same way. I thought maybe it's because I'm a newbie or is it because I bought through a byb and a pet store and some can't look past a nieve mistake. Well all I know is I providing all my kids a wonderful home and will only do the best for them. I never thought I would join a forum and enjoy it as much as I do. I love to see how we rescue poor little ones to the way we pamper our own. So I'm staying put!! Sending some Aloha to my SM OHANA(family). Now I got to try to post pictures of
the wonderful day I had with Chloe and Alvin at the beach.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

Cosy said:


> I see some changes too, but sometimes that happens no matter what. Change isn't always a bad thing. I do think the new format has given a feeling of distance and we just need time to get past that. Leaving isn't the answer.
> As for not posting to certain threads, well..sometimes it's already been said and there is no need to add to it.
> Sometimes the thread disappears before one can even respond  Sometimes life just gets busy and we do what we can when we can.
> As for some leaving and speaking ill of a few, I say to you.......You need to get glad in the same pants you got mad. Get over it and get back here. Life is just too short to hate (except BYB's and mills).
> As for cliques, there have always been and always will be to some extent. Some people get along better with others and form friendships that spill over onto the board. I think we need to not take it too personally.
> Defriending (a new age word?) is so high school. It's one of the reasons I won't go to FB. Looks like a little gossip column to me!
> Can we all just get glad again?


I second that and would like to ride off with Miss Cosy in her new car!!! Oh, and I will come back~~~~~


----------



## iheartbisou

Cosy said:


> I see some changes too, but sometimes that happens no matter what. Change isn't always a bad thing. I do think the new format has given a feeling of distance and we just need time to get past that. Leaving isn't the answer.
> As for not posting to certain threads, well..sometimes it's already been said and there is no need to add to it.
> Sometimes the thread disappears before one can even respond  Sometimes life just gets busy and we do what we can when we can.
> As for some leaving and speaking ill of a few, I say to you.......*You need to get glad in the same pants you got mad. * Get over it and get back here. Life is just too short to hate (except BYB's and mills).
> As for cliques, there have always been and always will be to some extent. Some people get along better with others and form friendships that spill over onto the board. I think we need to not take it too personally.
> Defriending (a new age word?) is so high school. It's one of the reasons I won't go to FB. Looks like a little gossip column to me!
> Can we all just get glad again?


Brit, so many things said here have me laughing. Thank you for throwing in some humor. I think that is my new favorite saying. I love it.

I agree with this and also with Suzan and her posts (and with everyone else who echoed the same sentiments).

And I am very envious of spending the day on the beach in Hawaii. Have fun!


----------



## The A Team

Why don't we have one week where NOTHING negative is posted...all fun stuff. If you don't have anything good to say, then take a vacation that week. Show us pictures and funny stories. Where are you planning to go on vacation? Let's see your flowers and garden....

Maybe we could assign a week or two a month devoted just to making our experience enjoyable. 

Oh we can ask health questions, etc, but don't bash anyone for doing something differently than you'd do it.


----------



## momtoboo

I've been a member here for about 4 1/2 yrs & for most of that time, I really enjoyed the forum,made a few really good friends & learned tons of helpful & valuable information & did my best to contribute. For me, the changes here have been progressing for some time,at least over the last yr. It's hard for me to explain without pointing fingers. I feel like the forum has become mostly a popularity contest of sorts. Our beloved Maltese have become a product & those who don't have the newest & most updated version are not as popular & thus not important enough to bother with. I haven't changed my siggie in months,I've lost interest in taking & sharing pictures of Boo & Hannah. Only a handful of members left who truly want to see them anyway,at least that's how I feel. Since Boo had his accident & been through 2 surgeries & still is recovering,I've recieved PMs from only 3 members over almost 5 mths asking about him.Where is my SM family? Where have they gone? I can post a picture of Boo right now & many of you who are complaining in this thread about SM,will not bother to even leave a comment or wish him well. I guess I'm one of the members Crystal is referring to that wouldn't step up & speak out. I just decided I didn't like the change in atmosphere & nobody cared & few would miss me or my fluffs anyway. I've had a very rough last few months & don't need to come here & feel like hardly anybody cares. I don't want to post a picture of either of my Fluffs & feel like members are only seeing a weight, the length of a nose, the texture of the coat, the space between the eyes,or a certain popular "look" or lack of. The atmosphere on SM is just not about cliques, they've been here all along. It's about the damage that those cliques have caused. Sm is no longer about the joy of having a Maltese & caring & sharing with all others who do too. The change in ownership & format came after the change in atmosphere began. I can deal with a new owner,not real happy about it, but I can deal with it. I can deal with the new forum format,not really liking it either,but it looks just like all the other forums I've been on,plain & simple mostly. I can deal with having to use photobucket again to post pictures. But it's too hard to deal with what's happening to the group as a whole that makes me not feel part of it anymore. I'm sure some of you will understand what I'm saying, some won't understand because they haven't been here as long & some won't get it & never will, because they helped create the "new SM" much more than the change in ownership ever could,& I've noticed they tend to put the blame on the owner change,rather than where it belongs. And some won't even read my post or care at all how I feel about it. Thanks to Crystal for her "shove" to say what I feel. I do see some others are feeling much the same way about the forum, so I feel a little more encouraged to speak up. Even if nobody cares, at least I got to say it.


----------



## Snowbody

Nikki's Mom said:


> Yes it isn't the same here. Here are my thoughts about why. You may not agree with me, but that's cool. As always, I'm going to be brutally honest.
> 
> The transition process to the new ownership has not been easy. New rules and discussions about those rules have resulted in confusion and disagreement. In all honesty, I feel that some members and the admins have been rude to each other, and it leaves a bad impression on the long-time members. Under the old ownership, SM members felt like they too "owned" the forum along with Joe. Under the new membership, they barely feel like members. There is a difference between being one of many forums owned by a corporation, and a forum that was started by a man who was a Maltese lover.
> 
> Many people don't post anymore for fear of contributing to, or causing yet another disagreement. I know that I am guilty of being extremely passionate about nutrition and holistic health and if I have offended anyone, I am sorry. On the flip side, I feel that I have been attacked here more than once for my point of view. But I am sticking around as there are many newbies who need help.
> 
> One concern I have is that the newbies don't search the forum and are continuing to ask the same questions that have been answered numerous times. I think that some people get tired of answering the same questions. Maybe there should be more pinned topics, I don't know. But in all honesty, I get tired of answering questions about tear stains, etc. and often will not reply.
> 
> Regarding the "new forum," - _no thank you. _
> 
> I am a cynic and a skeptic, and I believe there is MUCH more to the story of what happened (here on SM) prior to the "new forum" being created. If you are a long-time SM member, please ask yourself if you should believe only one side of a story, and leave SM due to the little bit of information you have been given - both here on SM and perhaps in other places, and through pm's. I would caution you to think about it before you decide that is all you need to know to "take a side." Eventually, all of the drama created should backfire on the guilty parties, and I think that some of you will be surprised - and sorry that you left SM.
> 
> On a personal note, I've been trying to limit my online time, as I've grown quite addicted to the internet and use it as a procrastination tool while my novel sits unfinished. I spend time on Facebook, as I can "talk" with my Maltese friends, my family, and my other friends - all at the same time.
> 
> I'm not leaving SM, but I may not be around all that much, and I may not answer repetitive questions due to lack of time. However I still love all of you, love your fluffs, and I am extremely grateful for the love, support, and knowledge I have received here over the last 2.5 years.
> 
> My final thought: If you think things have changed, then maybe you could think of some creative ways to change it for the better?


:goodpost:I totally agree with Suzan. I find a lot of this backstabbing and things like un-friending people because they are on SM extremely immature. We're here to get the best info about our Maltese and help others to do the same. This drama is counterproductive and I won't buy into it.I don't like all the "he said, she said" things going on and nasty comments. I recently had an disagreement with Mary. Did we go around talking behind each other's backs? No. She apologized, I accepted and then in another thread I started on good books it was amazing how many of the same books we both loved, thus how alike we are. Yes we're mature women (hope you don't mind that, girlfriend) but we handled it maturely.

All of this is so upsetting to me because I really do cherish SM and the friends I've made here that right now I can't put into words how I feel. Paula I can't imagine SM without you, B&B and Matilda and hope that you don't leave. You've been such a help to me thru the year and a half I've been here. I wasn't aware that people were looking down their noses at Maltese who didn't come from well known breeders. I love seeing pix of all our pooches and worry about posting too many.I hope that I haven't been guilty of this snobbery and always try to suggest that people think about rescue before buying. I think in our zeal to not have people buy from BYBs and pet stores/puppy mills, we have over sold the idea of getting fluffs from breeders and "reputable" ones. Not for any other reason than to ward them off pet stores and BYBs. I'm sorry if this offended. 

I have a deadline on a work project right now so I'm just going to write about something that I think has made it more difficult to read new posts. I'm hoping that Jung will read this or maybe someone else could explain better. The way that the old SM worked, if you read a thread and posted on it and then returned to it you would see a little icon that could take you to the last post since you read or posted on that thread BUT also if you didn't read or open a thread at all the heading would be in bold. When you'd read it would go to regular font I believe keeping you up to date to latest on that thread. But if someone posted something afterwards it would become bold again. So what would happen is if I was away from SM for a while I could look under all the forums and see in bold exactly which ones I didn't read or if I did read/post and someone posted on the thread after that. That way you always kept up. Now there's that first latest posts page (which really does make you not go further many times but good for a quick catch up) I sometimes don't get to all the forums. But when I do I can't tell what's been updated. Can it go back to bold like it was? I know I'm not explaining this well. I have also had the little icon come up and take me past posts that I haven't read or written instead of to the last one i read or wrote. I've had this problem ever since the new format. Maybe Joe can explain the way it was.
Again, I really hope we can just go on the way we had and be supportive of each other on this forum and I wouldn't trade so many of the friends I've made here for anything. If this all makes me a target to others, I feel sorry for them. 
And Deb, of course, we are most envious of your home, your heart and your helping so many Malts. You will always be our inspiration.:wub:


----------



## theboyz

I am just reading this and want all of you to know....
If we are not on as much as we were at one time it is because I care for my 87ish year old parents. I am sad and my heart aches to see what age does to ones mind and body. My Parents mean the world to me and the more I can do for them the better I feel. I cry about this everyday, honestly I do.
Bob's business has hit bottom with this economy and we are really hurting. We are both stressed to the limit.
I don't get to see my kids and grands as I am afraid to make the 4 hour trip and be away from Mom and Dad and their needs.

If you don't see us it is only because we don't have the energy. It has nothing to do about where someone gets their dog or anything like that.
We still foster and share our love with our Boyz and guest dogs..... brings us lots of joy and smiles.

Please don't be angry at those that seem to disappear for a bit as you just don't know what life is dealing up for them.

Thanks friends,
Marsha


----------



## Delilahs Mommy

WHEW! I this is a lot to read!! Anyway, I haven't been on to much lately, because I have been trying to keep 4 kiddos entertained for the summer and we are in VBS this week. And I have been trying to spend less time on the computer. And frankly, I don't have anything to share, well one thing, but I already know it's my fault! LOL

I love SM and I really enjoy all the wealth of information and the diversity of the group. You all are a great bunch of ladies. As far as the drama goes? I don't do drama. So I don't get involved or am I taking sides. Lord knows I have enough IRL. What I don't know, doesn't hurt me or is that ignorance is bliss? 

Love you ladies and Please no one leave! I hope all of us southeasterners are staying cool! This GA heat wave really sucks. 

Delilah sends puppy kisses and hugs to all the fluffies!!


----------



## maltlovereileen

theboyz said:


> I am just reading this and want all of you to know....
> If we are not on as much as we were at one time it is because I care for my 87ish year old parents. I am sad and my heart aches to see what age does to ones mind and body. My Parents mean the world to me and the more I can do for them the better I feel. I cry about this everyday, honestly I do.
> Bob's business has hit bottom with this economy and we are really hurting. We are both stressed to the limit.
> I don't get to see my kids and grands as I am afraid to make the 4 hour trip and be away from Mom and Dad and their needs.
> 
> If you don't see us it is only because we don't have the energy. It has nothing to do about where someone gets their dog or anything like that.
> We still foster and share our love with our Boyz and guest dogs..... brings us lots of joy and smiles.
> 
> Please don't be angry at those that seem to disappear for a bit as you just don't know what life is dealing up for them.
> 
> Thanks friends,
> Marsha


I'm sorry you are going through such a trying time right now... always love reading your posts/seeing your pictures. I can relate to how you are feeling about your aging parents (my Mom is 80 and we've been having issues with her health the last year/year and a half). Hang in there... and look forward to reading your posts/seeing your pictures when you get a chance to pop in :grouphug:

I haven't added anything to this thread because I am a new member and hoping I haven't been a part of the problem. If so, :sorry: ... I just keep hoping it will go back to being more light hearted most of the time since life is awfully stressful now for a lot of us and I come here as a place to 'escape' some of the things weighing my mind by looking at Everyone's cute fluffs/reading their stories and whatnots.

Deb, why anyone would write/say such awful things to you is beyond me... all kinds of loons on the internet. Glad you aren't taking it to heart... all your babies are beautiful to me! And so are you/your heart!


----------



## beckinwolf

momtoboo said:


> I've been a member here for about 4 1/2 yrs & for most of that time, I really enjoyed the forum,made a few really good friends & learned tons of helpful & valuable information & did my best to contribute. For me, the changes here have been progressing for some time,at least over the last yr. It's hard for me to explain without pointing fingers. I feel like the forum has become mostly a popularity contest of sorts. Our beloved Maltese have become a product & those who don't have the newest & most updated version are not as popular & thus not important enough to bother with. I haven't changed my siggie in months,I've lost interest in taking & sharing pictures of Boo & Hannah. Only a handful of members left who truly want to see them anyway,at least that's how I feel. Since Boo had his accident & been through 2 surgeries & still is recovering,I've recieved PMs from only 3 members over almost 5 mths asking about him.Where is my SM family? Where have they gone? I can post a picture of Boo right now & many of you who are complaining in this thread about SM,will not bother to even leave a comment or wish him well. I guess I'm one of the members Crystal is referring to that wouldn't step up & speak out. I just decided I didn't like the change in atmosphere & nobody cared & few would miss me or my fluffs anyway. I've had a very rough last few months & don't need to come here & feel like hardly anybody cares. I don't want to post a picture of either of my Fluffs & feel like members are only seeing a weight, the length of a nose, the texture of the coat, the space between the eyes,or a certain popular "look" or lack of. The atmosphere on SM is just not about cliques, they've been here all along. It's about the damage that those cliques have caused. Sm is no longer about the joy of having a Maltese & caring & sharing with all others who do too. The change in ownership & format came after the change in atmosphere began. I can deal with a new owner,not real happy about it, but I can deal with it. I can deal with the new forum format,not really liking it either,but it looks just like all the other forums I've been on,plain & simple mostly. I can deal with having to use photobucket again to post pictures. But it's too hard to deal with what's happening to the group as a whole that makes me not feel part of it anymore. I'm sure some of you will understand what I'm saying, some won't understand because they haven't been here as long & some won't get it & never will, because they helped create the "new SM" much more than the change in ownership ever could,& I've noticed they tend to put the blame on the owner change,rather than where it belongs. And some won't even read my post or care at all how I feel about it. Thanks to Crystal for her "shove" to say what I feel. I do see some others are feeling much the same way about the forum, so I feel a little more encouraged to speak up. Even if nobody cares, at least I got to say it.


:goodpost: What she said!! 


Some peoples' posts get 40 or 50 resposnes, others get hardly any. It all depends on who you are and who you know anymore. But I tend to find that its not just on this forum, but on other forums I've been on recently that have nothing to do with Malts, just in general. People everywhere just want to "one-up" everyone else. Bragging rights and all that. Like peacocks strutting their stuff everywhere. I guess its human nature or something, but it just gets old after awhile. Maybe it has to do with the recession and more people feel the need to justify their spending, or brag about the fact that they even HAVE disposable income anymore. I sure don't. I can't afford a $2500 puppy or the most expensive this or that. When its time for me to get a new pup, it will most likely be either a rescue or a retiree.


----------



## Nissa Fiona

Frankly I don't give two hoots about the members who stir up trouble where feelings get hurt and members are banned as I refuse to be any part of that as it only fuels their fires. Passion about certain subjects is one thing but being out right mean is a whole other kind of animal that I just can't be involved in. That being said, maybe it's time for another trivia contest given by Nissa and I with the prize being an outfit designed and made for the winners fluff to perk things up around here? I used to LOVE sending special outfits and finding the perfect matching toy as a surprise on a members doorstep until the last few I sent were not even acknowledged in a PM to me. But, this thread has made me realize that a few bad apples can't ruin it for all the good apples out there. Hugs from Nissa and Kim.


----------



## pammy4501

Don't go Paula!! I know how you feel. It seemed for a while that certain people are allowed to say any thing they want here, and other people are not so fortunate. I am also turned off by the whole "my dog is prettier than your dog" thing. I really don't give a hoot about muzzle length or eye spacing. It actaully turns me off. I just like to read about peoples experiences with thier dogs. I am tired of drama. I don't want to join a new forum, that seems even clickier than this one! I don't like the whole, "if you hate SM, come and join us" attitude. It has really made me use FB more. It seems to me, that when people post things under thier actual names they are nicer.


----------



## bailey02

momtoboo said:


> I've been a member here for about 4 1/2 yrs & for most of that time, I really enjoyed the forum,made a few really good friends & learned tons of helpful & valuable information & did my best to contribute. For me, the changes here have been progressing for some time,at least over the last yr. It's hard for me to explain without pointing fingers. I feel like the forum has become mostly a popularity contest of sorts. Our beloved Maltese have become a product & those who don't have the newest & most updated version are not as popular & thus not important enough to bother with. I haven't changed my siggie in months,I've lost interest in taking & sharing pictures of Boo & Hannah. Only a handful of members left who truly want to see them anyway,at least that's how I feel. Since Boo had his accident & been through 2 surgeries & still is recovering,I've recieved PMs from only 3 members over almost 5 mths asking about him.Where is my SM family? Where have they gone? I can post a picture of Boo right now & many of you who are complaining in this thread about SM,will not bother to even leave a comment or wish him well. I guess I'm one of the members Crystal is referring to that wouldn't step up & speak out. I just decided I didn't like the change in atmosphere & nobody cared & few would miss me or my fluffs anyway. I've had a very rough last few months & don't need to come here & feel like hardly anybody cares. I don't want to post a picture of either of my Fluffs & feel like members are only seeing a weight, the length of a nose, the texture of the coat, the space between the eyes,or a certain popular "look" or lack of. The atmosphere on SM is just not about cliques, they've been here all along. It's about the damage that those cliques have caused. Sm is no longer about the joy of having a Maltese & caring & sharing with all others who do too. The change in ownership & format came after the change in atmosphere began. I can deal with a new owner,not real happy about it, but I can deal with it. I can deal with the new forum format,not really liking it either,but it looks just like all the other forums I've been on,plain & simple mostly. I can deal with having to use photobucket again to post pictures. But it's too hard to deal with what's happening to the group as a whole that makes me not feel part of it anymore. I'm sure some of you will understand what I'm saying, some won't understand because they haven't been here as long & some won't get it & never will, because they helped create the "new SM" much more than the change in ownership ever could,& I've noticed they tend to put the blame on the owner change,rather than where it belongs. And some won't even read my post or care at all how I feel about it. Thanks to Crystal for her "shove" to say what I feel. I do see some others are feeling much the same way about the forum, so I feel a little more encouraged to speak up. Even if nobody cares, at least I got to say it.


I am fairly new to SM but trust when I say there are alot of us newbies here that do care!!!! I always enjoy seeing pictures of malts I could careless if they are from a high priced reputable breeders. In fact I love to see the transformation of a rescue dog. It brings tears to my eyes when I see a rescue dog so full of life after they have had a life of neglect. I dont know what excatly happened to Boo but I pray that he has a successful recovery. I just felt the need to let you know there are new people on here that do care. The past is the past and we should all move forward in a positive direction. Give kisses to your fluff's


----------



## pammy4501

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I am actually starting to get kind of angry at the people who have left. IMO, if they had stuck around when things started to happen to change the spirit of SM (I'm not talking about Admin or the new format but newer people and how they interact with us here on SM and change the flavor of SM) we could have pulled together as a group or family to not allow newer members to take SM down this path. I want the old spirit or flavor of SM back and it will only happen if we take ownership back and redirect the way certain threads and mindsets are going.
> 
> I know I have times that I'm able to be on SM a lot. Other times I can only pop on every once in awhile. So sometimes I reply to tons of threads and others I can only respond to a few. But I do know that when I joined SM 6 years ago, there were hurt feelings even back then about lack of replies to certain threads and accusations of cliques. So that really is nothing new and sadly will always happen when involved in a group. I say develop some close friendships and try to keep up with those. Anything more then that is just an added blessing.
> 
> Paula, I love you so much and feel you would be doing both SM and yourself a real disservice if you left. Maybe I'm wrong but I've become pretty vocal lately about the mindset that is going on here that is taking SM away from the friendly, loving, down to earth group it used to be. And as a new store owner, that is NOT putting my business first because I know I'm making some people very unhappy. I'm hoping others will join so that there is not just a few lonely voices.
> 
> As for being de-friended on FB for being a part of SM, I don't think that is the actual mindset of this person. I think she is just really hurt and unable to think clearly right now. We've all been there when emotions are to a point that it's difficult to think and see clearly. Hopefully when wounds heal a bit, she will see that perhaps that was not really what she needed or wanted to do. As for why she is hurt, it does appear that an unjustified action was taken by Admin from what I've been told. However I was not on SM much during the time of that incident and never saw what actually took place, so I can't really say if what Admin did was correct or not. Just seems to me if there was any question, then ALL parties involved should have been given the same treatment.
> 
> As for the new forum, I get exhausted just thinking about having to be involved with another forum. But if I want to keep up with all my friends, some who have left SM and others who haven't, then that is what I have to do. It becomes tedious and saps the joy out of posting when you have to post the same thing several places and then feel you need to respond to the same post of someone else in several places. Do you copy and paste your same response in all the different places or do you have to come up with a new response for each format? I'm exhausted just explaining it! lol And, you have the same trouble makers going to the other forums that have either already been dealt with here or are at least known here. There is one byb already on the new forum who is well known here and does not post much here because of that. She is the main reason I have not registered on the new forum. I don't want to go through THAT drama again.:smstarz: So I don't think the problem is truly any particular forum or format or even admin. We just need to take some pride and ownership back in SM and redirect and educate certain attitudes and ways of thinking as well as redirect certain threads. I remember Deb (3MaltMom) and myself and a few others that would try to redirect threads when someone was trying to stir up trouble until Joe could get to it (this was before he had put a moderating team in place) by telling lame jokes. It was fun and funny! Remember?? Things weren't always perfect before, but WE took some control in those situations when Joe was not around.
> 
> Oh and Deb....I'm first in line for one of your byb puppies. I want one sired by LBB. Yep, I'll pay a ridiculously high price, and fly across the country to get the latest and greatest trend, the eyeless Maltese! :wub: :HistericalSmiley: What could we call this new designer dog? Gotta come up with a catchy name so it will catch on!:thumbsup:


I agree with you Crystal. I miss some of the people that are no longer here. So, maybe we should all start a "Take Back SM" campaign! If everyone contacted some of your "old' friends and coaxed them back here, maybe we could start a culture change! Lets get back to posting cute pictures of ALL of our dogs! Lets post about all the great things about owning and loving a Maltese! Lets take back the forum!!!


----------



## Miss_Annie

I'm a newbie as well, and I too wish the forum was nicer. I appologize if I've contributed to the "change of SM", but I haven't been here long enough to know that it was any different. I've noticed that mainly people who have the really nice dogs post pictures. I would love to see EVERYONE'S malt!! A maltese is a maltese and they're *all* gorgeous! I don't care if their knees are perfect, or if they even have knees! If it's a furrbaby I want to see it!! 

beckinwolf- It really breaks my heart that you almost feel embarrassed when you think of posting pictures of your sweet Micky. I would love to see them!! So please please please post away!! 

theboyz- Bless your heart! My thoughts are with you as you go through this hard time. It's amazing that you still have room in your heart for your babies. I wish you the best! *hugs*

momtoboo- I had no idea that your poor Boo had an accident. :'( I hope that he's recovering quicky and please keep us updated. We REALLY do care about your baby!


----------



## Matilda's mommy

MaryH said:


> So now I'll be very honest. I came to SM in 2006, not so much looking for friends or advice, but because I had been asked by some friends to come read and respond to some misinformation being put out here on SM about liver shunt/MVD. I don't often post about grooming, products, play dates, new puppies, etc., because I know that there are others who will do that and do it well. I mean no offense to anyone who's posts I have not responded to. I do care, I just don't often post. Do I think the flavor of SM has changed? Big time. But I don't think the "change in flavor" has nearly as much to do with rules, regs and/or change in ownership/administration of this forum as it has to do with an undercurrent of tension that stems from a growing "I want, need or just got the best of the best" and the game playing, private snipiness and spats that come with that mentality. Those who are participating in that behavior know who they are. Do I have a hot button? Absolutely! Have I gotten myself into trouble? Absolutely! Have I apologized? Yes, sometimes publicly, sometimes privately. When I joined this forum there was very little discussion comparatively speaking about where to get a puppy. It was so much more about people sharing ideas on health, nutrition, grooming, training, etc. and sharing stories on the fun things they and their dogs were doing, sharing family stories, sharing accomplishments and tragedies. Over the past 18-24 months this forum has turned so much more into a breeder showcase with never ending posts about the importance of pedigrees, the breed standard, how to sniff out a bad breeder, what constitutes a "top tier" breeder and on and on. Many of the people I know who have left or become silent have done so because because they feel like they can't keep up with the Joneses and that they are being looked down upon because they did not get their dog from the best of the best. Others have left or become silent because they don't necessarily agree with some of the opinions on what breeders might be good, bad or otherwise but they don't speak up for fear of retribution. Not nearly as many people seem to care as much anymore about what we do and what we do with our dogs vs. where we are buying our dogs from. And that really saddens me because in the end this is a pet forum named SPOILED MALTESE and these dogs are supposed to be our very spoiled beloved best friends. No amount of money, no pedigree, no breed standard makes for a best friend ... that's all about heart and soul.


 

Mary you have real insight, everything you wrote is sooooo true. I love Spoiled Maltese when I joined 5 years ago I was looking for a puppy, I couldn't afford to buy from one of the best breeders, I would have loved a show quality dog, but my Matilda was loved from the very first moment I laid eyes on her, she has been the joy of my life, I wouldn't change her for anything:wub:, God knew we both needed one another. She has been there when I have cryed until I thought my heart would break, she has been there when I laughed so hard I thought I would pee my pants, it's not about pedigree, it's about love. I want so bad to hear about the stories of how much we love our babies, the joy they bring to us, and I want to laugh, cry and just enjoy lookingn at everyone's babies, just maybe we can put ourselves aside and spend time enjoying one another again


----------



## CloudClan

momtoboo said:


> I've been a member here for about 4 1/2 yrs & for most of that time, I really enjoyed the forum,made a few really good friends & learned tons of helpful & valuable information & did my best to contribute. For me, the changes here have been progressing for some time,at least over the last yr. It's hard for me to explain without pointing fingers. I feel like the forum has become mostly a popularity contest of sorts. Our beloved Maltese have become a product & those who don't have the newest & most updated version are not as popular & thus not important enough to bother with. I haven't changed my siggie in months,I've lost interest in taking & sharing pictures of Boo & Hannah. Only a handful of members left who truly want to see them anyway,at least that's how I feel. Since Boo had his accident & been through 2 surgeries & still is recovering,I've recieved PMs from only 3 members over almost 5 mths asking about him.Where is my SM family? Where have they gone? I can post a picture of Boo right now & many of you who are complaining in this thread about SM,will not bother to even leave a comment or wish him well. I guess I'm one of the members Crystal is referring to that wouldn't step up & speak out. I just decided I didn't like the change in atmosphere & nobody cared & few would miss me or my fluffs anyway. I've had a very rough last few months & don't need to come here & feel like hardly anybody cares. I don't want to post a picture of either of my Fluffs & feel like members are only seeing a weight, the length of a nose, the texture of the coat, the space between the eyes,or a certain popular "look" or lack of. The atmosphere on SM is just not about cliques, they've been here all along. It's about the damage that those cliques have caused. Sm is no longer about the joy of having a Maltese & caring & sharing with all others who do too. The change in ownership & format came after the change in atmosphere began. I can deal with a new owner,not real happy about it, but I can deal with it. I can deal with the new forum format,not really liking it either,but it looks just like all the other forums I've been on,plain & simple mostly. I can deal with having to use photobucket again to post pictures. But it's too hard to deal with what's happening to the group as a whole that makes me not feel part of it anymore. I'm sure some of you will understand what I'm saying, some won't understand because they haven't been here as long & some won't get it & never will, because they helped create the "new SM" much more than the change in ownership ever could,& I've noticed they tend to put the blame on the owner change,rather than where it belongs. And some won't even read my post or care at all how I feel about it. Thanks to Crystal for her "shove" to say what I feel. I do see some others are feeling much the same way about the forum, so I feel a little more encouraged to speak up. Even if nobody cares, at least I got to say it.


So much of what you said here rings true. 

Hugs to you and Hannah and Sweet, Boo. I have to admit, I didn't know you were going through so much, but I for one have always loved the pictures of your babies. 



beckinwolf said:


> :goodpost: What she said!!
> 
> 
> Some peoples' posts get 40 or 50 resposnes, others get hardly any. It all depends on who you are and who you know anymore. But I tend to find that its not just on this forum, but on other forums I've been on recently that have nothing to do with Malts, just in general. People everywhere just want to "one-up" everyone else. Bragging rights and all that. Like peacocks strutting their stuff everywhere. I guess its human nature or something, but it just gets old after awhile. Maybe it has to do with the recession and more people feel the need to justify their spending, or brag about the fact that they even HAVE disposable income anymore. I sure don't. I can't afford a $2500 puppy or the most expensive this or that. When its time for me to get a new pup, it will most likely be either a rescue or a retiree.


Beck, you and your little guy are very dear and when I come here I want to share with other people who want to SPOIL their maltese--not with closets full of bows or clothes or bling, but with Love. Mickey has that in abundance. 



Miss_Annie said:


> I'm a newbie as well, and I too wish the forum was nicer. I appologize if I've contributed to the "change of SM", but I haven't been here long enough to know that it was any different. I've noticed that mainly people who have the really nice dogs post pictures. *I would love to see EVERYONE'S malt!! A maltese is a maltese and they're all gorgeous!* I don't care if their knees are perfect, or if they even have knees! If it's a furrbaby I want to see it!!
> 
> beckinwolf- It really breaks my heart that you almost feel embarrassed when you think of posting pictures of your sweet Micky. I would love to see them!! So please please please post away!!
> 
> theboyz- Bless your heart! My thoughts are with you as you go through this hard time. It's amazing that you still have room in your heart for your babies. I wish you the best! *hugs*
> 
> momtoboo- I had no idea that your poor Boo had an accident. :'( I hope that he's recovering quicky and please keep us updated. We REALLY do care about your baby!


I agree. I love all Maltese and even our honorary Maltese family members. I miss the abundance of picture posts of our very loved babies of all shapes, sizes and muzzle-lengths. (So long as the pictures do not end up as diagrams to show how they are undesirable muzzle lengths). :blink:


----------



## nostresstoday

Please don't leave :blush:.
I'm pretty new here too. I don't get involved with the drama :brownbag:.

From the time that I got MiLey I have got so much information from SM. When I ask questions they are always answered by you guys and I have never had anyone be anything but kind to me. REALLY.

I'll try and post more pictures of MiLey, because I know I enjoy seeing pictures all of your sweet ones :aktion033:. 

Darlene and MiLey


----------



## Matilda's mommy

momtoboo said:


> I've been a member here for about 4 1/2 yrs & for most of that time, I really enjoyed the forum,made a few really good friends & learned tons of helpful & valuable information & did my best to contribute. For me, the changes here have been progressing for some time,at least over the last yr. It's hard for me to explain without pointing fingers. I feel like the forum has become mostly a popularity contest of sorts. Our beloved Maltese have become a product & those who don't have the newest & most updated version are not as popular & thus not important enough to bother with. I haven't changed my siggie in months,I've lost interest in taking & sharing pictures of Boo & Hannah. Only a handful of members left who truly want to see them anyway,at least that's how I feel. Since Boo had his accident & been through 2 surgeries & still is recovering,I've recieved PMs from only 3 members over almost 5 mths asking about him.Where is my SM family? Where have they gone? I can post a picture of Boo right now & many of you who are complaining in this thread about SM,will not bother to even leave a comment or wish him well. I guess I'm one of the members Crystal is referring to that wouldn't step up & speak out. I just decided I didn't like the change in atmosphere & nobody cared & few would miss me or my fluffs anyway. I've had a very rough last few months & don't need to come here & feel like hardly anybody cares. I don't want to post a picture of either of my Fluffs & feel like members are only seeing a weight, the length of a nose, the texture of the coat, the space between the eyes,or a certain popular "look" or lack of. The atmosphere on SM is just not about cliques, they've been here all along. It's about the damage that those cliques have caused. Sm is no longer about the joy of having a Maltese & caring & sharing with all others who do too. The change in ownership & format came after the change in atmosphere began. I can deal with a new owner,not real happy about it, but I can deal with it. I can deal with the new forum format,not really liking it either,but it looks just like all the other forums I've been on,plain & simple mostly. I can deal with having to use photobucket again to post pictures. But it's too hard to deal with what's happening to the group as a whole that makes me not feel part of it anymore. I'm sure some of you will understand what I'm saying, some won't understand because they haven't been here as long & some won't get it & never will, because they helped create the "new SM" much more than the change in ownership ever could,& I've noticed they tend to put the blame on the owner change,rather than where it belongs. And some won't even read my post or care at all how I feel about it. Thanks to Crystal for her "shove" to say what I feel. I do see some others are feeling much the same way about the forum, so I feel a little more encouraged to speak up. Even if nobody cares, at least I got to say it.


 
Sue, I couldn't agree with you more, I have always loved seeing pictures of Boo and Hannah, they are some of my favorites. I also have lost interest in taking pictures of my girls and changing my siggy, it does seem like any one really cares. I understand how you feel about the pm's, I was hurting so deeply when my daughter tried to commit sucide, I received 4 pms, I cherish those who took the time to pm me, pray with me and share with me. I love them and they have a special place in my heart, but like you I hurt that more didn't seem to care. I'm also to blame because many times I could have pmed other's. I have let alot of people down and I am so sorry. I will try harder. There are many of us here that have hurting hearts, we need to pay more attention to one another that is what made sm so special.


----------



## sophie

I'm at work - trying to peruse SM and eat lunch all under the watchful eye of my somewhat new boss.  So, just wanted to stop in and give everyone a hug. 

Also, wanted to mention that on another forum I've belonged to for ages (non-dog but we were all as close as could be much like SM - we sent postcards, talked on the phone, real live cruises and fantasy van trips - boy that's a story - but I digress - lol).

Anyway, we had a rule where everyone had to check in at least once a month or their membership would be rescinded - of course no one ever was kicked off if they didn't post an up-date but the subject matter of the forum was one of concern if someone disappeared for a while - and it gave everyone an incentive to come back if they'd strayed away for a bit without any embarassment of why they'd been away. Just a thought.

Hugs

Linda


----------



## LitGal

Wow, there are a lot of replies to this thread! I've also noticed a shift of sorts. I visit frequently but I don't post often; the atmosphere or tone of SM is different, somehow.

I'm usually completely oblivious to things like cliques, but the site doesn't feel as warm as it did. I can't participate in silly games like friending or unfriending (I'm not even on facebook), and I'm so out of the loop that I hadn't heard a thing about a new forum.

The people who've noticed a change should probably stick around to restore what was appealing about SM.

Thanks, Paula, for starting this thread.


----------



## uniquelovdolce

im new here and as u can see from my postings i post alot , sometimes my questions are repeats im so sorry for that , sometimes i bring back very old threads lol i apologize for that too, and i try when i can to post pics of my dolce .. i can care less about who has what and where u got ur pup , but i can tell u thatthe pics ive seen of ur buttons and ur matilda have filled me w joy , i become very attached to ppl and believe me i value every response a, every comment and i dont post more than what i do because after im home w four kids and a fluff i have no time . lol , please dont ever feel like u dont matter cause to me u do !! 


momtoboo said:


> I've been a member here for about 4 1/2 yrs & for most of that time, I really enjoyed the forum,made a few really good friends & learned tons of helpful & valuable information & did my best to contribute. For me, the changes here have been progressing for some time,at least over the last yr. It's hard for me to explain without pointing fingers. I feel like the forum has become mostly a popularity contest of sorts. Our beloved Maltese have become a product & those who don't have the newest & most updated version are not as popular & thus not important enough to bother with. I haven't changed my siggie in months,I've lost interest in taking & sharing pictures of Boo & Hannah. Only a handful of members left who truly want to see them anyway,at least that's how I feel. Since Boo had his accident & been through 2 surgeries & still is recovering,I've recieved PMs from only 3 members over almost 5 mths asking about him.Where is my SM family? Where have they gone? I can post a picture of Boo right now & many of you who are complaining in this thread about SM,will not bother to even leave a comment or wish him well. I guess I'm one of the members Crystal is referring to that wouldn't step up & speak out. I just decided I didn't like the change in atmosphere & nobody cared & few would miss me or my fluffs anyway. I've had a very rough last few months & don't need to come here & feel like hardly anybody cares. I don't want to post a picture of either of my Fluffs & feel like members are only seeing a weight, the length of a nose, the texture of the coat, the space between the eyes,or a certain popular "look" or lack of. The atmosphere on SM is just not about cliques, they've been here all along. It's about the damage that those cliques have caused. Sm is no longer about the joy of having a Maltese & caring & sharing with all others who do too. The change in ownership & format came after the change in atmosphere began. I can deal with a new owner,not real happy about it, but I can deal with it. I can deal with the new forum format,not really liking it either,but it looks just like all the other forums I've been on,plain & simple mostly. I can deal with having to use photobucket again to post pictures. But it's too hard to deal with what's happening to the group as a whole that makes me not feel part of it anymore. I'm sure some of you will understand what I'm saying, some won't understand because they haven't been here as long & some won't get it & never will, because they helped create the "new SM" much more than the change in ownership ever could,& I've noticed they tend to put the blame on the owner change,rather than where it belongs. And some won't even read my post or care at all how I feel about it. Thanks to Crystal for her "shove" to say what I feel. I do see some others are feeling much the same way about the forum, so I feel a little more encouraged to speak up. Even if nobody cares, at least I got to say it.


----------



## Snowbody

Nissa Fiona said:


> Frankly I don't give two hoots about the members who stir up trouble where feelings get hurt and members are banned as I refuse to be any part of that as it only fuels their fires. Passion about certain subjects is one thing but being out right mean is a whole other kind of animal that I just can't be involved in. That being said, maybe it's time for another trivia contest given by Nissa and I with the prize being an outfit designed and made for the winners fluff to perk things up around here? I used to LOVE sending special outfits and finding the perfect matching toy as a surprise on a members doorstep until the last few I sent were not even acknowledged in a PM to me. But, this thread has made me realize that a few bad apples can't ruin it for all the good apples out there. Hugs from Nissa and Kim.


Now that's a great idea!!!


----------



## MalteseJane

sophie said:


> I can't believe that people are sending you nasty e-mails. I must be too naive, but I can't imagine someone doing that. Takes all kinds.
> 
> But, then again, I was just recently de-friended by someone on FB because I am a member of SM - nothing personal against me - just the need for them to distance themselves from drama and some sort of personal attacks from an SM member. I do not know the details of what it's all about, but sad I don't have my FB friend anymore.
> 
> Love your attitude, Deb!
> 
> Linda


Linda if the FB friend de-friended you because of that it was not a friend in the first place.
I can't understand people sending nasty e-mails. I think you can block them.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Nissa Fiona said:


> Frankly I don't give two hoots about the members who stir up trouble where feelings get hurt and members are banned as I refuse to be any part of that as it only fuels their fires. Passion about certain subjects is one thing but being out right mean is a whole other kind of animal that I just can't be involved in. That being said, maybe it's time for another trivia contest given by Nissa and I with the prize being an outfit designed and made for the winners fluff to perk things up around here? I used to LOVE sending special outfits and finding the perfect matching toy as a surprise on a members doorstep until the last few I sent were not even acknowledged in a PM to me. But, this thread has made me realize that a few bad apples can't ruin it for all the good apples out there. Hugs from Nissa and Kim.


 

Kim I had planned on surprising you with the picture of B&B in her new harness dress that I made from the fabric you sent me. I finished it last week. But then this all took place:mellow: I will get a picture and post it:wub:
I love you Kim, you are one of those special people who has a heart as big as the world, I'm sorry you have been hurt, please continue giving your precious outfits they always brought joy to my heart seeing those babies in your creations. we all know how some people never apprieate anything they receive, it's all about the love you gave, it's their loss


----------



## KAG

Paula, I love you. 

I said to Deb recently, "I don't even remember whom I'm missing." LOL
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## MalteseJane

> BUT also if you didn't read or open a thread at all the heading would be in bold. When you'd read it would go to regular font I believe keeping you up to date to latest on that thread. But if someone posted something afterwards it would become bold again


This is one thing that annoys me too. I am missing some posts just because of that. I hope Young will see this and make a change.


----------



## I found nemo

momtoboo said:


> I've been a member here for about 4 1/2 yrs & for most of that time, I really enjoyed the forum,made a few really good friends & learned tons of helpful & valuable information & did my best to contribute. For me, the changes here have been progressing for some time,at least over the last yr. It's hard for me to explain without pointing fingers. I feel like the forum has become mostly a popularity contest of sorts. Our beloved Maltese have become a product & those who don't have the newest & most updated version are not as popular & thus not important enough to bother with. I haven't changed my siggie in months,I've lost interest in taking & sharing pictures of Boo & Hannah. Only a handful of members left who truly want to see them anyway,at least that's how I feel. Since Boo had his accident & been through 2 surgeries & still is recovering,I've recieved PMs from only 3 members over almost 5 mths asking about him.Where is my SM family? Where have they gone? I can post a picture of Boo right now & many of you who are complaining in this thread about SM,will not bother to even leave a comment or wish him well. I guess I'm one of the members Crystal is referring to that wouldn't step up & speak out. I just decided I didn't like the change in atmosphere & nobody cared & few would miss me or my fluffs anyway. I've had a very rough last few months & don't need to come here & feel like hardly anybody cares. I don't want to post a picture of either of my Fluffs & feel like members are only seeing a weight, the length of a nose, the texture of the coat, the space between the eyes,or a certain popular "look" or lack of. The atmosphere on SM is just not about cliques, they've been here all along. It's about the damage that those cliques have caused. Sm is no longer about the joy of having a Maltese & caring & sharing with all others who do too. The change in ownership & format came after the change in atmosphere began. I can deal with a new owner,not real happy about it, but I can deal with it. I can deal with the new forum format,not really liking it either,but it looks just like all the other forums I've been on,plain & simple mostly. I can deal with having to use photobucket again to post pictures. But it's too hard to deal with what's happening to the group as a whole that makes me not feel part of it anymore. I'm sure some of you will understand what I'm saying, some won't understand because they haven't been here as long & some won't get it & never will, because they helped create the "new SM" much more than the change in ownership ever could,& I've noticed they tend to put the blame on the owner change,rather than where it belongs. And some won't even read my post or care at all how I feel about it. Thanks to Crystal for her "shove" to say what I feel. I do see some others are feeling much the same way about the forum, so I feel a little more encouraged to speak up. Even if nobody cares, at least I got to say it.


The one GOOD thing that being on this forum has brought to me is : you as my friend. I cherish that. :grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## LJSquishy

I just typed out this really long text and accidentally hit the "back" button on my mouse and lost it all...so I will keep my new post shorter.

I agree with most of the posts on this topic, and I hope every one stays and sticks together. A lot of the time, I do feel like I'm not good enough, and don't have dogs that are good enough to post pictures of, etc. but I won't let that keep me from coming here. I love my pets more than I love most people and I will always be proud of them.

I feel like a lesser person sometimes because I am not financially able to donate to rescues, participate in raffles, etc. My husband is the only one in our family that works, and because we chose it to be that way, we have had to give up all of our "extras". We provide the best things for our Malts, and do not treat ourselves to extra things.

I love how generous people have been on SM as far as donations, gifts, etc to everyone, but when I see a post like "if every one on SM just gave $5 we would have enough"...What people don't realize is that for my husband and I, $5 is almost an entire day's worth of food for both of us. It's not our coffee money, it's not our movie money, it's our food budget for the day. I never wanted to come out and say that but I probably am not alone. It is hard to want to donate so badly but not be able to do so. I just wanted to bring that up because some members may feel excluded not having the ability to send money, gifts, and pay for membership.

When you strip us all down, we are all the same -- people who care about our Maltese. Let's keep it that way and continue to encourage every one! We ALL have beautiful dogs whether they are large, have tear stains, have topknots, are show dogs, etc. Each one is beautiful in their own way.


----------



## uniquelovdolce

LJSquishy said:


> I just typed out this really long text and accidentally hit the "back" button on my mouse and lost it all...so I will keep my new post shorter.
> 
> I agree with most of the posts on this topic, and I hope every one stays and sticks together. A lot of the time, I do feel like I'm not good enough, and don't have dogs that are good enough to post pictures of, etc. but I won't let that keep me from coming here. I love my pets more than I love most people and I will always be proud of them.
> 
> I feel like a lesser person sometimes because I am not financially able to donate to rescues, participate in raffles, etc. My husband is the only one in our family that works, and because we chose it to be that way, we have had to give up all of our "extras". We provide the best things for our Malts, and do not treat ourselves to extra things.
> 
> I love how generous people have been on SM as far as donations, gifts, etc to everyone, but when I see a post like "if every one on SM just gave $5 we would have enough"...What people don't realize is that for my husband and I, $5 is almost an entire day's worth of food for both of us. It's not our coffee money, it's not our movie money, it's our food budget for the day. I never wanted to come out and say that but I probably am not alone. It is hard to want to donate so badly but not be able to do so. I just wanted to bring that up because some members may feel excluded not having the ability to send money, gifts, and pay for membership.
> 
> When you strip us all down, we are all the same -- people who care about our Maltese. Let's keep it that way and continue to encourage every one! We ALL have beautiful dogs whether they are large, have tear stains, have topknots, are show dogs, etc. Each one is beautiful in their own way.


 im so glad you posted about this because i too , struggle . alot i am a single mom of four kids and i pay such high rent and i have a boyfriend that helps me out but it still tough , so i know exactly what you mean , because there are times when i have nothing literally . mind you i have what some consider a good job but the economy is so bad and everything is so high. 

but i agree with what you said when they strip us all down our love for malts is what remains!


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Lisa and Liza, I know how hard the economy has hit many, I am retired and don't have it has hard as some of you but we have to be careful also. I would also love to give more, I use to when i had my little dog business but I decided to take time away from it, I think i burned myself out with sewing lol
I use to love sm, I honestly felt like we were family, sure we had some who were out to cause issues but we stayed together and supported one another, I want that so bad.
Lisa I have always thought your babies were beautiful, :wub: I miss seeing them and hearing about them. 
I was a stay at home mom and we always had to cut back on things, you know I don't regret it for a second. I'm glad you made that choice for you and your hubby.

Liza,you have it hard with 4 kids to care for, I'm glad your on sm your little fluffy is adorable, gosh we need to see pictures and hear more about you and your family. That's what made sm so special


----------



## mpappie

LJSquishy said:


> I just typed out this really long text and accidentally hit the "back" button on my mouse and lost it all...so I will keep my new post shorter.
> 
> I agree with most of the posts on this topic, and I hope every one stays and sticks together. A lot of the time, I do feel like I'm not good enough, and don't have dogs that are good enough to post pictures of, etc. but I won't let that keep me from coming here. I love my pets more than I love most people and I will always be proud of them.
> 
> I feel like a lesser person sometimes because I am not financially able to donate to rescues, participate in raffles, etc. My husband is the only one in our family that works, and because we chose it to be that way, we have had to give up all of our "extras". We provide the best things for our Malts, and do not treat ourselves to extra things.
> 
> I love how generous people have been on SM as far as donations, gifts, etc to everyone, but when I see a post like "if every one on SM just gave $5 we would have enough"...What people don't realize is that for my husband and I, $5 is almost an entire day's worth of food for both of us. It's not our coffee money, it's not our movie money, it's our food budget for the day. I never wanted to come out and say that but I probably am not alone. It is hard to want to donate so badly but not be able to do so. I just wanted to bring that up because some members may feel excluded not having the ability to send money, gifts, and pay for membership.
> 
> When you strip us all down, we are all the same -- people who care about our Maltese. Let's keep it that way and continue to encourage every one! We ALL have beautiful dogs whether they are large, have tear stains, have topknots, are show dogs, etc. Each one is beautiful in their own way.


:goodpost:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

Well now we're getting somewhere! Finally!! WooHoo!! :chili: I'm so glad so many of the normally quiet ones are speaking up. Thank you and I applaud you!! Seems most of us are feeling the same way and need to make sure that SM does not become a 'who's who' in the Maltese world. Honestly, some of the things I've heard is just down right disturbing when it comes to getting the 'perfect' Maltese. What people are wanting any more is a genetically engineered Maltese. If they were having a human baby, they couldn't very well say, my baby's nose is too long. I couldn't tell when he was 9 months but now at age 9, I can tell he doesn't have the look I really wanted. I want to send him back. And yes, there are those on here who have tried to return a Maltese because of, horror of horrors...TEAR STAINS!! And someone has tried to return a Maltese after having a precious baby for almost 9 months because that baby didn't turn out to have as much of a baby doll face as this person wanted. Can you believe that? Behavioral issues? You could have received a very well adjusted, even tempered little baby. But without proper training, now have a little monster. Same with children. 

I have never been into designer clothes, purses or shoes. And I'm certainly not into designer Malts. I am however into a well bred Maltese whose breeder has not only the present but future well being of our beloved breed first and foremost at heart. One that breeds for bettering the breed, within breed standard for conformation. One that breeds for bettering the genetic issues that plague our beloved breed. And one that breeds for temperament. And one that does not have so many dogs they can't keep records straight and can ensure that they are all getting the time and attention they need and deserve. Am also a HUGE fan of those babies in rescue. I got the perfect Maltese from rescue imo. With my last 2 babies, I was really not ready to add one to my family, but happened upon the perfect addition for me and my family.

I will again say that these are the changes that I truly see as problematic for SM. NOT the change in ownership or even the format. It's the attitude of the people. And hopefully we are taking ownership back and redirecting the flavor and spirit of SM. LOVE all the suggestions so far!! 

Kim, you are so awesome!! Can't wait to see whose little angel will be blessed with one of your creations!!

Now....on the other issue of cliques and threads with tons of posts and those with few. This is just my observation. Maybe it will help with those who feel they don't have many close friends here on SM. It seems that people who develop a personality here on SM with tons of pics and stories of themselves and their babies have endeared themselves and given insight to their home life and personalities. So they are also ones who tend to get a lot of replies and make lots of friends. It's hard to reply to someone you feel you really don't know much about. And some of our most popular thread starters who get tons of replies, do not have the most sought after teeny tiny, wide set, no nose babies. Who does not adore precious Hunter? And he has really transformed under the love and care of his mommy and daddy. I am truly amazed when I look at him before and now. What a beauty...er...studly little man he has become! And what about Heini? Who can't wait to look at one of his grand adventures when his mommy posts them? Is there a more handsome little adventurer then Heini? And Snowy and Crystal...well they are a much beloved pair here on SM and get tons of replies as well. Their pure joy and love for their mommy and their life radiates through them and through their pictures making them one of the most stunning brother sister team ever!

So even though I do believe there is truth and justification in the feelings that if some don't have the 'picture perfect' baby, there will be less response which is my biggest concern for SM, I would be remiss if I did not also share that some of it could be with how and what we post. I know I don't usually click on the threads that are started in the Anything Goes section and reply on a frequent basis. So if most of your posts are there, that could be why people don't seem to get to know you. There is just something about seeing pictures and hearing the fun stories that go with them that makes things more personal. Does that make sense?

As to threads started in the Health/Behavioral Section, Training Section and even Grooming Section, I've had some where there has only been 1 or 2 replies. Didn't even think about it if my question had been answered in those 1 or 2 replies. And personally, I don't feel it is wrong to refer someone to a thread where the topic has already been discussed in detail. So if that is hurtful to someone, I am sorry for that. But I really don't see that it should be hurtful. Most likely by the time a topic comes around for the 2nd, 3rd or more times, the responses will not be nearly as in depth as they were the first time it was posted. Again...sure hope I'm making some sense. :blush:

And we are all guilty of not PM'ing someone when we should. Sadly, our lives are of such that we are running on fast forward most of the time just to be 2 steps behind.:smheat: I'm not making excuses. We all need to make more time for those we love, myself included. But I do feel we need to be a bit more understanding and extend grace when perhaps we have been in a situation where some PM's would have been not only appreciated, but needed. We just need to be a more understanding, loving, and forgiving of each other. :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom

angel's mom said:


> ABSOLUTELY! It's a whole different arena when you are able to _feel_ ownership. You are right. When Joe had SM, I became a member not necessarily for the extra benefits, but to help pay for MY forum.
> 
> *And Deb, your dogs are ugly.* They are ugly, and they are old, and they come to you sick... and you love them anyway. You see beyond the fact that they are less than perfect. That is why WE LOVE YOU!!!!! Oh, and I'd like to get my name on the waiting list for one of LBB's Eye-Podless babies!!!!


LMFAO ~ You crack me up. And yep, they're so ugly they're cute, huh.

I must say, I read that this morning and about spit my coffee all over the computer ~ :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Thanks Girlfriend. I'm having a crappy day, and that so made me smile. 

Also, you're right on with your post. :thumbsup:

Oh, and "Eye Podless" (LBB) says, "I don't "see" a change in the forum". 

Joplin: Well, you would have to be blind to _not_ see it. Oh wait!! You have no flippin' eye pods. Not only that, you're a dork. 

Frankie: Are we going to have Little Blind Billy Babies? LBBB's??

Joplin: Don't be stupid Franny, he doesn't have any balls.

Frankie: Duh, Jops. That's why he can't see. 

Joplin: Just shoot me now. Get it over with. Thank God Deb is not a BYB. Can you imagine pups running around blind, with messed up legs, big butts, and dumber than a box of rocks?


----------



## mpappie

3Maltmom said:


> LMFAO ~ You crack me up. And yep, they're so ugly they're cute, huh.
> 
> I must say, I read that this morning and about spit my coffee all over the computer ~ :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Thanks Girlfriend. I'm having a crappy day, and that so made me smile.
> 
> Also, you're right on with your post. :thumbsup:
> 
> Oh, and "Eye Podless" (LBB) says, "I don't "see" a change in the forum".
> 
> Joplin: Well, you would have to be blind to _not_ see it. Oh wait!! You have no flippin' eye pods. Not only that, you're a dork.
> 
> Frankie: Are we going to have Little Blind Billy Babies? LBBB's??
> 
> Joplin: Don't be stupid Franny, he doesn't have any balls.
> 
> Frankie: Duh, Jops. That's why he can't see.
> 
> Joplin: Just shoot me now. Get it over with. Thank God Deb is not a BYB. Can you imagine pups running around blind, with messed up legs, big butts, and dumber than a box of rocks?


:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Well now we're getting somewhere! Finally!! WooHoo!! :chili: I'm so glad so many of the normally quiet ones are speaking up. Thank you and I applaud you!! Seems most of us are feeling the same way and need to make sure that SM does not become a 'who's who' in the Maltese world. Honestly, some of the things I've heard is just down right disturbing when it comes to getting the 'perfect' Maltese. What people are wanting any more is a genetically engineered Maltese. If they were having a human baby, they couldn't very well say, my baby's nose is too long. I couldn't tell when he was 9 months but now at age 9, I can tell he doesn't have the look I really wanted. I want to send him back. And yes, there are those on here who have tried to return a Maltese because of, horror of horrors...TEAR STAINS!! And someone has tried to return a Maltese after having a precious baby for almost 9 months because that baby didn't turn out to have as much of a baby doll face as this person wanted. Can you believe that? Behavioral issues? You could have received a very well adjusted, even tempered little baby. But without proper training, now have a little monster. Same with children.
> 
> I have never been into designer clothes, purses or shoes. And I'm certainly not into designer Malts. I am however into a well bred Maltese whose breeder has not only the present but future well being of our beloved breed first and foremost at heart. One that breeds for bettering the breed, within breed standard for conformation. One that breeds for bettering the genetic issues that plague our beloved breed. And one that breeds for temperament. And one that does not have so many dogs they can't keep records straight and can ensure that they are all getting the time and attention they need and deserve. Am also a HUGE fan of those babies in rescue. I got the perfect Maltese from rescue imo. With my last 2 babies, I was really not ready to add one to my family, but happened upon the perfect addition for me and my family.
> 
> I will again say that these are the changes that I truly see as problematic for SM. NOT the change in ownership or even the format. It's the attitude of the people. And hopefully we are taking ownership back and redirecting the flavor and spirit of SM. LOVE all the suggestions so far!!
> 
> Kim, you are so awesome!! Can't wait to see whose little angel will be blessed with one of your creations!!
> 
> Now....on the other issue of cliques and threads with tons of posts and those with few. This is just my observation. Maybe it will help with those who feel they don't have many close friends here on SM. It seems that people who develop a personality here on SM with tons of pics and stories of themselves and their babies have endeared themselves and given insight to their home life and personalities. So they are also ones who tend to get a lot of replies and make lots of friends. It's hard to reply to someone you feel you really don't know much about. And some of our most popular thread starters who get tons of replies, do not have the most sought after teeny tiny, wide set, no nose babies. Who does not adore precious Hunter? And he has really transformed under the love and care of his mommy and daddy. I am truly amazed when I look at him before and now. What a beauty...er...studly little man he has become! And what about Heini? Who can't wait to look at one of his grand adventures when his mommy posts them? Is there a more handsome little adventurer then Heini? And Snowy and Crystal...well they are a much beloved pair here on SM and get tons of replies as well. Their pure joy and love for their mommy and their life radiates through them and through their pictures making them one of the most stunning brother sister team ever!
> 
> So even though I do believe there is truth and justification in the feelings that if some don't have the 'picture perfect' baby, there will be less response which is my biggest concern for SM, I would be remiss if I did not also share that some of it could be with how and what we post. I know I don't usually click on the threads that are started in the Anything Goes section and reply on a frequent basis. So if most of your posts are there, that could be why people don't seem to get to know you. There is just something about seeing pictures and hearing the fun stories that go with them that makes things more personal. Does that make sense?
> 
> As to threads started in the Health/Behavioral Section, Training Section and even Grooming Section, I've had some where there has only been 1 or 2 replies. Didn't even think about it if my question had been answered in those 1 or 2 replies. And personally, I don't feel it is wrong to refer someone to a thread where the topic has already been discussed in detail. So if that is hurtful to someone, I am sorry for that. But I really don't see that it should be hurtful. Most likely by the time a topic comes around for the 2nd, 3rd or more times, the responses will not be nearly as in depth as they were the first time it was posted. Again...sure hope I'm making some sense. :blush:
> 
> And we are all guilty of not PM'ing someone when we should. Sadly, our lives are of such that we are running on fast forward most of the time just to be 2 steps behind.:smheat: I'm not making excuses. We all need to make more time for those we love, myself included. But I do feel we need to be a bit more understanding and extend grace when perhaps we have been in a situation where some PM's would have been not only appreciated, but needed. We just need to be a more understanding, loving, and forgiving of each other. :grouphug:


GREAT POST:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## uniquelovdolce

:goodpost::sLo_grouphug3:


Crystal&Zoe said:


> Well now we're getting somewhere! Finally!! WooHoo!! :chili: I'm so glad so many of the normally quiet ones are speaking up. Thank you and I applaud you!! Seems most of us are feeling the same way and need to make sure that SM does not become a 'who's who' in the Maltese world. Honestly, some of the things I've heard is just down right disturbing when it comes to getting the 'perfect' Maltese. What people are wanting any more is a genetically engineered Maltese. If they were having a human baby, they couldn't very well say, my baby's nose is too long. I couldn't tell when he was 9 months but now at age 9, I can tell he doesn't have the look I really wanted. I want to send him back. And yes, there are those on here who have tried to return a Maltese because of, horror of horrors...TEAR STAINS!! And someone has tried to return a Maltese after having a precious baby for almost 9 months because that baby didn't turn out to have as much of a baby doll face as this person wanted. Can you believe that? Behavioral issues? You could have received a very well adjusted, even tempered little baby. But without proper training, now have a little monster. Same with children.
> 
> I have never been into designer clothes, purses or shoes. And I'm certainly not into designer Malts. I am however into a well bred Maltese whose breeder has not only the present but future well being of our beloved breed first and foremost at heart. One that breeds for bettering the breed, within breed standard for conformation. One that breeds for bettering the genetic issues that plague our beloved breed. And one that breeds for temperament. And one that does not have so many dogs they can't keep records straight and can ensure that they are all getting the time and attention they need and deserve. Am also a HUGE fan of those babies in rescue. I got the perfect Maltese from rescue imo. With my last 2 babies, I was really not ready to add one to my family, but happened upon the perfect addition for me and my family.
> 
> I will again say that these are the changes that I truly see as problematic for SM. NOT the change in ownership or even the format. It's the attitude of the people. And hopefully we are taking ownership back and redirecting the flavor and spirit of SM. LOVE all the suggestions so far!!
> 
> Kim, you are so awesome!! Can't wait to see whose little angel will be blessed with one of your creations!!
> 
> Now....on the other issue of cliques and threads with tons of posts and those with few. This is just my observation. Maybe it will help with those who feel they don't have many close friends here on SM. It seems that people who develop a personality here on SM with tons of pics and stories of themselves and their babies have endeared themselves and given insight to their home life and personalities. So they are also ones who tend to get a lot of replies and make lots of friends. It's hard to reply to someone you feel you really don't know much about. And some of our most popular thread starters who get tons of replies, do not have the most sought after teeny tiny, wide set, no nose babies. Who does not adore precious Hunter? And he has really transformed under the love and care of his mommy and daddy. I am truly amazed when I look at him before and now. What a beauty...er...studly little man he has become! And what about Heini? Who can't wait to look at one of his grand adventures when his mommy posts them? Is there a more handsome little adventurer then Heini? And Snowy and Crystal...well they are a much beloved pair here on SM and get tons of replies as well. Their pure joy and love for their mommy and their life radiates through them and through their pictures making them one of the most stunning brother sister team ever!
> 
> So even though I do believe there is truth and justification in the feelings that if some don't have the 'picture perfect' baby, there will be less response which is my biggest concern for SM, I would be remiss if I did not also share that some of it could be with how and what we post. I know I don't usually click on the threads that are started in the Anything Goes section and reply on a frequent basis. So if most of your posts are there, that could be why people don't seem to get to know you. There is just something about seeing pictures and hearing the fun stories that go with them that makes things more personal. Does that make sense?
> 
> As to threads started in the Health/Behavioral Section, Training Section and even Grooming Section, I've had some where there has only been 1 or 2 replies. Didn't even think about it if my question had been answered in those 1 or 2 replies. And personally, I don't feel it is wrong to refer someone to a thread where the topic has already been discussed in detail. So if that is hurtful to someone, I am sorry for that. But I really don't see that it should be hurtful. Most likely by the time a topic comes around for the 2nd, 3rd or more times, the responses will not be nearly as in depth as they were the first time it was posted. Again...sure hope I'm making some sense. :blush:
> 
> And we are all guilty of not PM'ing someone when we should. Sadly, our lives are of such that we are running on fast forward most of the time just to be 2 steps behind.:smheat: I'm not making excuses. We all need to make more time for those we love, myself included. But I do feel we need to be a bit more understanding and extend grace when perhaps we have been in a situation where some PM's would have been not only appreciated, but needed. We just need to be a more understanding, loving, and forgiving of each other. :grouphug:


----------



## Nikki's Mom

pammy4501 said:


> I agree with you Crystal. I miss some of the people that are no longer here. So, maybe we should all start a "Take Back SM" campaign! If everyone contacted some of your "old' friends and coaxed them back here, maybe we could start a culture change! Lets get back to posting cute pictures of ALL of our dogs! Lets post about all the great things about owning and loving a Maltese! Lets take back the forum!!!



I really LIKE the "Take Back SM Campaign!!!"


----------



## Nikki's Mom

3Maltmom said:


> LMFAO ~ You crack me up. And yep, they're so ugly they're cute, huh.
> 
> I must say, I read that this morning and about spit my coffee all over the computer ~ :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Thanks Girlfriend. I'm having a crappy day, and that so made me smile.
> 
> Also, you're right on with your post. :thumbsup:
> 
> Oh, and "Eye Podless" (LBB) says, "I don't "see" a change in the forum".
> 
> Joplin: Well, you would have to be blind to _not_ see it. Oh wait!! You have no flippin' eye pods. Not only that, you're a dork.
> 
> Frankie: Are we going to have Little Blind Billy Babies? LBBB's??
> 
> Joplin: Don't be stupid Franny, he doesn't have any balls.
> 
> Frankie: Duh, Jops. That's why he can't see.
> 
> Joplin: Just shoot me now. Get it over with. Thank God Deb is not a BYB. Can you imagine pups running around blind, with messed up legs, big butts, and dumber than a box of rocks?


Deb, I didn't address any of the stuff that was done to you because it's not even worth discussing. You know I love you and your dogs. Nothing more to say.


----------



## Starsmom

It's odd to me this thread was started. I was just thinking this morning while I was collecting the current ranking information for the Shelter Challenge. there appears just to be a few members who are voting. I too am unable to donate cash to the fluffs, so I took on promoting the Challenge as my share. I don't know how else to motivate members to vote. With 9000+ members we SHOULD be taking first prize, but sadly we are barely in the game. With this thought I think this will be the last challenge I will be trying to ramrod. Perhaps someone who is more trusted or popular can get more votes out.

In private I have said SM isn't like it used to be. Yes, I do miss some of those that used to post ALL the time. Some I have PM'd and you have returned, others not so much as a reply. :huh: I will never be a member of FB, so if that's where the others have gone I'm not missed by them b/c no one has PM'd or emailed me. I have never fit into any clique', and when I first joined SM I felt very welcomed. Someone anonymously even paid for a membership for me. What a great surprise! I haven't seen those "gifts" posted in a very long time. I guess I've made some reply blunders b/c I've been verbally spanked more then once which put a gag on me to reply to most threads. When a newbie had purchased or about to purchase from a less then reputable breeder I use to let them know - probably not gently either. I don't sugar coat, and I'm afraid for them that their precious pup will have severe health issues. I'm sorry if anyone feels slighted if I didn't reply to a thread about your hurt/ill fluff. I just don't know what to say b/c it brings back the painful memories of having to send my boys to the Bridge, or replying how cute your new pup is. I am still fluffless and I guess jealous of those who can afford any pup - rescue or from a breeder. One day I will have a fluff or several. 

I have learned a thing or two here about breeders, their guarantees, and some health issues. I think it would be awsome if someone would post a thread suitable for pinning containing a glosserly, definitions, symptoms, and possible treatments of diseases related to Maltese (dr. jamie?). If it's here already I've missed it.

I think one of the critical turning points in SM was a thread calling for a kinder, gentler SM. If we want a kinder, gentler SM we'd all be back on MO - except me - I got the boot! 

I for one miss the opportunity to chat with the gals on Saturday. In another thread, I read chat would be open to all on the 14th - I don't see it, so I guess that hasn't happened yet. 

Anyone considering leaving SM, remember, you can always sign on as private, and lurk!


----------



## Nikki's Mom

I've been pondering a lot of what was said here. I apologize if some of my posts have come across as contentious. I'm making an effort to be much more mindful before I hit the "post" button. 

I agree with what others have said, that too many posts/threads have been about appearance and breeding quality. 

Let's get back to the reason why we joined in the first place: For the love of the BREED, not the love of a BREEDER or a LOOK. 

For the love of a dog!

If someone posts a snobby or superficial post, then don't reply to the post. The thread will go away, and that will be that. 

The crazy thing is, our DOGS don't care if WE are well-bred, or perfect looking. They just love us the way we are. Maybe we should make an effort to be more like our DOGS, and things would go better on SM.


----------



## Cosy

I swear, Crystal, you must type 200 words a minute. LOL!!! Anyway, you have great points and reasons why some threads do not grow and some do. Sometimes, if I'm having a bad day, I come here looking for happy threads - something or someone to make me laugh, or at least smile. If I don't read the others, well, it's not for lack of wanting. 
You know, a few years ago we had some members who, hopefully, will forever be nameless that were mean and were doing awful things to the breed. Once they were gone the board took on a different feel. It was PEACEFUL! LOL! It was great! I want that back!
As for whose dog is cute, etc., I do like to see all the dogs, but there have also been posts made regarding those dogs that are posed and how we want to see action shots. Well, that offended me a bit. I don't post pics that often MAINLY because my little no nose will be northbound showing me her southend if I try for an action shot. She HATES the camera which leads me to putting her up on the sofa, or an ottoman or chair, just so I can even take a pic! Please! Some of us sweat profusely getting a shot..just one shot to post on SM. 
I have thought of Boo and also Debbie (we go wayyy back) with their worries, as well as others. I wish anyone going through painful situations my best, even if I can't post all the time.
(Crystal, is it Rosetta Stone typing?)


----------



## mfa

Paula, :goodpost: your first one, and starting this topic. dont you go anywhere!!! btw, i think my favorite pic ever on sm is the one of Matilda peeking from under the door!!! :Sooo cute:

i have been here since Oct and boy has it changed!! much more cliquish and much more about certain breeders and "looks" and such. it does not have the feel that it used to when i first joined and i'm sad that many have left.......wish they would come back. 

i have made amazing friends here and really hope sm can get on the right path again. 

i love seeing the different siggy's! what about a monthly funniest siggy contest?!

hugs :grouphug:
Florence & Pearlan


----------



## MORGANM

princessre said:


> Please do not leave!! We love your babies and your contribution to SM!! :grouphug: But thank you for expressing your feelings. This way we can address the problem.
> 
> I think the new layout of "active topics" on the home page might contribute to the lack of response on some new threads (as compared to the old layout of topics listed by section.) On the one hand, if you are pinched for time, it's now very easy to spot and participate in topics with the most recent responses. But on the other hand, it's more difficult to see threads that have not yet gotten traction.
> 
> Deb, I cannot believe people accused you of being a BYB or insulted your dogs. You are our resident angel!!
> 
> SM is a wonderful resource with an unparalleled membership! I will try to browse all different section of SM more frequently for threads that have been neglected if that might help people.


+1 

I completely agree!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

Nikki's Mom said:


> I really LIKE the "Take Back SM Campaign!!!"


Oh I love it!! We need 'buttons'. Would it be wrong to have a 'Take Back SM' Icon and post it in response to a thread that may be going in the wrong direction? :innocent: lol Yeah I know, I know....but it would be fun!:HistericalSmiley:




Cosy said:


> I swear, Crystal, you must type 200 words a minute. LOL!!! Anyway, you have great points and reasons why some threads do not grow and some do. Sometimes, if I'm having a bad day, I come here looking for happy threads - something or someone to make me laugh, or at least smile. If I don't read the others, well, it's not for lack of wanting.
> You know, a few years ago we had some members who, hopefully, will forever be nameless that were mean and were doing awful things to the breed. Once they were gone the board took on a different feel. It was PEACEFUL! LOL! It was great! I want that back!
> As for whose dog is cute, etc., I do like to see all the dogs, but there have also been posts made regarding those dogs that are posed and how we want to see action shots. Well, that offended me a bit. I don't post pics that often MAINLY because my little no nose will be northbound showing me her southend if I try for an action shot. She HATES the camera which leads me to putting her up on the sofa, or an ottoman or chair, just so I can even take a pic! Please! Some of us sweat profusely getting a shot..just one shot to post on SM.
> I have thought of Boo and also Debbie (we go wayyy back) with their worries, as well as others. I wish anyone going through painful situations my best, even if I can't post all the time.
> (Crystal, is it Rosetta Stone typing?)


lol...nope. No Rosetta Stone for me. It's called being extremely passionate about a subject and a super busy day here at the store and trying to type everything I want in the 'in between' times as quickly as I can! :w00t:

I used to tell people that I have sloppy handwriting because I think so fast, my hand can't keep up. :HistericalSmiley: Glad that typing is not only faster...but legible!:blush:


----------



## Maglily

Starsmom said:


> It's odd to me this thread was started. I was just thinking this morning while I was collecting the current ranking information for the Shelter Challenge. there appears just to be a few members who are voting. I too am unable to donate cash to the fluffs, so I took on promoting the Challenge as my share. I don't know how else to motivate members to vote. With 9000+ members we SHOULD be taking first prize, but sadly we are barely in the game. With this thought I think this will be the last challenge I will be trying to ramrod. Perhaps someone who is more trusted or popular can get more votes out.
> 
> In private I have said SM isn't like it used to be. Yes, I do miss some of those that used to post ALL the time. Some I have PM'd and you have returned, others not so much as a reply. :huh: I will never be a member of FB, so if that's where the others have gone I'm not missed by them b/c no one has PM'd or emailed me. I have never fit into any clique', and when I first joined SM I felt very welcomed. Someone anonymously even paid for a membership for me. What a great surprise! I haven't seen those "gifts" posted in a very long time. I guess I've made some reply blunders b/c I've been verbally spanked more then once which put a gag on me to reply to most threads. When a newbie had purchased or about to purchase from a less then reputable breeder I use to let them know - probably not gently either. I don't sugar coat, and I'm afraid for them that their precious pup will have severe health issues. I'm sorry if anyone feels slighted if I didn't reply to a thread about your hurt/ill fluff. I just don't know what to say b/c it brings back the painful memories of having to send my boys to the Bridge, or replying how cute your new pup is. I am still fluffless and I guess jealous of those who can afford any pup - rescue or from a breeder. One day I will have a fluff or several.
> 
> I have learned a thing or two here about breeders, their guarantees, and some health issues. I think it would be awsome if someone would post a thread suitable for pinning containing a glosserly, definitions, symptoms, and possible treatments of diseases related to Maltese (dr. jamie?). If it's here already I've missed it.
> 
> I think one of the critical turning points in SM was a thread calling for a kinder, gentler SM. If we want a kinder, gentler SM we'd all be back on MO - except me - I got the boot!
> 
> I for one miss the opportunity to chat with the gals on Saturday. In another thread, I read chat would be open to all on the 14th - I don't see it, so I guess that hasn't happened yet.
> 
> Anyone considering leaving SM, remember, you can always sign on as private, and lurk!


 

I started voting in the challenge but saw that one of the local shelters here was competing so I cast a few votes to them, thinking the maltese would get so many more, and this shelter is in such a small area with and my vote wouldn't be missed. Maybe I can vote for more than one...I just hadn't taken the time to read the rules or check if I could vote for several at once. I'll check it out.


----------



## MORGANM

Nikki's Mom said:


> Yes it isn't the same here. Here are my thoughts about why. You may not agree with me, but that's cool. As always, I'm going to be brutally honest.
> 
> The transition process to the new ownership has not been easy. New rules and discussions about those rules have resulted in confusion and disagreement. In all honesty, I feel that some members and the admins have been rude to each other, and it leaves a bad impression on the long-time members. Under the old ownership, SM members felt like they too "owned" the forum along with Joe. Under the new membership, they barely feel like members. There is a difference between being one of many forums owned by a corporation, and a forum that was started by a man who was a Maltese lover.
> 
> Many people don't post anymore for fear of contributing to, or causing yet another disagreement. I know that I am guilty of being extremely passionate about nutrition and holistic health and if I have offended anyone, I am sorry. On the flip side, I feel that I have been attacked here more than once for my point of view. But I am sticking around as there are many newbies who need help.
> 
> One concern I have is that the newbies don't search the forum and are continuing to ask the same questions that have been answered numerous times. I think that some people get tired of answering the same questions. Maybe there should be more pinned topics, I don't know. But in all honesty, I get tired of answering questions about tear stains, etc. and often will not reply.
> 
> Regarding the "new forum," - _no thank you. _
> 
> I am a cynic and a skeptic, and I believe there is MUCH more to the story of what happened (here on SM) prior to the "new forum" being created. If you are a long-time SM member, please ask yourself if you should believe only one side of a story, and leave SM due to the little bit of information you have been given - both here on SM and perhaps in other places, and through pm's. I would caution you to think about it before you decide that is all you need to know to "take a side." Eventually, all of the drama created should backfire on the guilty parties, and I think that some of you will be surprised - and sorry that you left SM.
> 
> On a personal note, I've been trying to limit my online time, as I've grown quite addicted to the internet and use it as a procrastination tool while my novel sits unfinished. I spend time on Facebook, as I can "talk" with my Maltese friends, my family, and my other friends - all at the same time.
> 
> I'm not leaving SM, but I may not be around all that much, and I may not answer repetitive questions due to lack of time. However I still love all of you, love your fluffs, and I am extremely grateful for the love, support, and knowledge I have received here over the last 2.5 years.
> 
> My final thought: If you think things have changed, then maybe you could think of some creative ways to change it for the better?


I know that when I joined, about a year ago now, you have always given me informative and honest advice. I have very much appreciated the time that you have taken to answer my questions. I have also seen the people that have been attacking your point of view lately and think this is very wrong. Everyone has different opinions and that’s what makes this forum great!

I think that I need to be more involved and need to spend more time contributing because I am always amazed at the members who take the time to answer my questions and I need to do the same more often. 

Also I think that the Secret Santa has made this forum feel like a family and hope we can keep the tradition going. I know this takes a lot of time on the part of Lacie’sMom and just hope that she will be generous with her time. Its members like you guys and others that take so much time on here answering questions that really make the forum wonderful.

Thanks again everyone for speaking your minds :wub:


----------



## Johita

I too was wondering why there was less activity on the forum. I know of one person that was emailed on FB about being associated with SM, but didn't know more people were being e-mailed. I still have no idea who the other source is but it's crazy how just one source can create so much drama. Glad to know I wasn't the only one wonderng what is going on.


----------



## pammy4501

Nikki's Mom said:


> I've been pondering a lot of what was said here. I apologize if some of my posts have come across as contentious. I'm making an effort to be much more mindful before I hit the "post" button.
> 
> I agree with what others have said, that too many posts/threads have been about appearance and breeding quality.
> 
> Let's get back to the reason why we joined in the first place: For the love of the BREED, not the love of a BREEDER or a LOOK.
> 
> For the love of a dog!
> 
> If someone posts a snobby or superficial post, then don't reply to the post. The thread will go away, and that will be that.
> 
> The crazy thing is, our DOGS don't care if WE are well-bred, or perfect looking. They just love us the way we are. Maybe we should make an effort to be more like our DOGS, and things would go better on SM.


 :goodpost::goodpost:

Sooo true!!!


----------



## totallytotontuffy

Paula, I think that you are a kind, caring person and always one of the first people to offer prayers to others going through a difficult time either personally or with their babies. It has meant a great deal to me and I'm sure to everyone else as well. I'm not an avid poster but it is rare for me to miss more than a day or two to check in on SM. Not having you here would be like not having cream in my coffee. Please don't go. :wub:


----------



## mfa

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Well now we're getting somewhere! Finally!! WooHoo!! :chili: I'm so glad so many of the normally quiet ones are speaking up. Thank you and I applaud you!! Seems most of us are feeling the same way and need to make sure that SM does not become a 'who's who' in the Maltese world. Honestly, some of the things I've heard is just down right disturbing when it comes to getting the 'perfect' Maltese. What people are wanting any more is a genetically engineered Maltese. If they were having a human baby, they couldn't very well say, my baby's nose is too long. I couldn't tell when he was 9 months but now at age 9, I can tell he doesn't have the look I really wanted. I want to send him back. *And yes, there are those on here who have tried to return a Maltese because of, horror of horrors...TEAR STAINS!! And someone has tried to return a Maltese after having a precious baby for almost 9 months because that baby didn't turn out to have as much of a baby doll face as this person wanted. Can you believe that?* Behavioral issues? You could have received a very well adjusted, even tempered little baby. But without proper training, now have a little monster. Same with children.
> 
> I have never been into designer clothes, purses or shoes. And I'm certainly not into designer Malts. I am however into a well bred Maltese whose breeder has not only the present but future well being of our beloved breed first and foremost at heart. One that breeds for bettering the breed, within breed standard for conformation. One that breeds for bettering the genetic issues that plague our beloved breed. And one that breeds for temperament. And one that does not have so many dogs they can't keep records straight and can ensure that they are all getting the time and attention they need and deserve. Am also a HUGE fan of those babies in rescue. I got the perfect Maltese from rescue imo. With my last 2 babies, I was really not ready to add one to my family, but happened upon the perfect addition for me and my family.
> 
> I will again say that these are the changes that I truly see as problematic for SM. NOT the change in ownership or even the format. It's the attitude of the people. And hopefully we are taking ownership back and redirecting the flavor and spirit of SM. LOVE all the suggestions so far!!
> 
> Kim, you are so awesome!! Can't wait to see whose little angel will be blessed with one of your creations!!
> 
> Now....on the other issue of cliques and threads with tons of posts and those with few. This is just my observation. Maybe it will help with those who feel they don't have many close friends here on SM. It seems that people who develop a personality here on SM with tons of pics and stories of themselves and their babies have endeared themselves and given insight to their home life and personalities. So they are also ones who tend to get a lot of replies and make lots of friends. It's hard to reply to someone you feel you really don't know much about. And some of our most popular thread starters who get tons of replies, do not have the most sought after teeny tiny, wide set, no nose babies. Who does not adore precious Hunter? And he has really transformed under the love and care of his mommy and daddy. I am truly amazed when I look at him before and now. What a beauty...er...studly little man he has become! And what about Heini? Who can't wait to look at one of his grand adventures when his mommy posts them? Is there a more handsome little adventurer then Heini? And Snowy and Crystal...well they are a much beloved pair here on SM and get tons of replies as well. Their pure joy and love for their mommy and their life radiates through them and through their pictures making them one of the most stunning brother sister team ever!
> 
> So even though I do believe there is truth and justification in the feelings that if some don't have the 'picture perfect' baby, there will be less response which is my biggest concern for SM, I would be remiss if I did not also share that some of it could be with how and what we post. I know I don't usually click on the threads that are started in the Anything Goes section and reply on a frequent basis. So if most of your posts are there, that could be why people don't seem to get to know you. There is just something about seeing pictures and hearing the fun stories that go with them that makes things more personal. Does that make sense?
> 
> As to threads started in the Health/Behavioral Section, Training Section and even Grooming Section, I've had some where there has only been 1 or 2 replies. Didn't even think about it if my question had been answered in those 1 or 2 replies. And personally, I don't feel it is wrong to refer someone to a thread where the topic has already been discussed in detail. So if that is hurtful to someone, I am sorry for that. But I really don't see that it should be hurtful. Most likely by the time a topic comes around for the 2nd, 3rd or more times, the responses will not be nearly as in depth as they were the first time it was posted. Again...sure hope I'm making some sense. :blush:
> 
> And we are all guilty of not PM'ing someone when we should. Sadly, our lives are of such that we are running on fast forward most of the time just to be 2 steps behind.:smheat: I'm not making excuses. We all need to make more time for those we love, myself included. But I do feel we need to be a bit more understanding and extend grace when perhaps we have been in a situation where some PM's would have been not only appreciated, but needed. We just need to be a more understanding, loving, and forgiving of each other. :grouphug:


Crystal :goodpost:

WOW!!! THAT IS UNBELIEVABLE!! never heard of anything more shallow in my life!!:w00t:




Snowbody said:


> :goodpost:I totally agree with Suzan. I find a lot of this backstabbing and things like un-friending people because they are on SM extremely immature. We're here to get the best info about our Maltese and help others to do the same. This drama is counterproductive and I won't buy into it.I don't like all the "he said, she said" things going on and nasty comments. I recently had an disagreement with Mary. Did we go around talking behind each other's backs? No. She apologized, I accepted and then in another thread I started on good books it was amazing how many of the same books we both loved, thus how alike we are. Yes we're mature women (hope you don't mind that, girlfriend) but we handled it maturely.
> 
> All of this is so upsetting to me because I really do cherish SM and the friends I've made here that right now I can't put into words how I feel. Paula I can't imagine SM without you, B&B and Matilda and hope that you don't leave. You've been such a help to me thru the year and a half I've been here. I wasn't aware that people were looking down their noses at Maltese who didn't come from well known breeders. I love seeing pix of all our pooches and worry about posting too many.I hope that I haven't been guilty of this snobbery and always try to suggest that people think about rescue before buying. I think in our zeal to not have people buy from BYBs and pet stores/puppy mills, we have over sold the idea of getting fluffs from breeders and "reputable" ones. Not for any other reason than to ward them off pet stores and BYBs. I'm sorry if this offended.
> 
> I have a deadline on a work project right now *so I'm just going to write about something that I think has made it more difficult to read new posts. I'm hoping that Jung will read this or maybe someone else could explain better. The way that the old SM worked, if you read a thread and posted on it and then returned to it you would see a little icon that could take you to the last post since you read or posted on that thread BUT also if you didn't read or open a thread at all the heading would be in bold. When you'd read it would go to regular font I believe keeping you up to date to latest on that thread. But if someone posted something afterwards it would become bold again. So what would happen is if I was away from SM for a while I could look under all the forums and see in bold exactly which ones I didn't read or if I did read/post and someone posted on the thread after that. That way you always kept up. Now there's that first latest posts page (which really does make you not go further many times but good for a quick catch up) I sometimes don't get to all the forums. But when I do I can't tell what's been updated. Can it go back to bold like it was? I know I'm not explaining this well. I have also had the little icon come up and take me past posts that I haven't read or written instead of to the last one i read or wrote. I've had this problem ever since the new format. Maybe Joe can explain the way it was.*
> Again, I really hope we can just go on the way we had and be supportive of each other on this forum and I wouldn't trade so many of the friends I've made here for anything. If this all makes me a target to others, I feel sorry for them.
> And Deb, of course, we are most envious of your home, your heart and your helping so many Malts. You will always be our inspiration.:wub:



Sue :goodpost:
yes, the old forum had a way in which this worked and one never missed posts. hope this gets fixed!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

Hey, hey Paula.....Look what you have done!!! You have put a fire back in us that we all thought was gone~~~You cannot leave us, it is as simple as that!! I had to leave this afternoon and I just now reread everything...WOW!!! This is what we need to get us going again. We needed an awareness that we all matter, our babies matter to us and we all need each other. I think that is what you are basically saying. Hey Kim, I am waiting for that little dress that I am going to win.....Sue, we want you back too!!! You are one of the sweetest people I know. When I read a special post that touches my heart, I always try to privately pm the person to let them know how much I care. All the others that have been gone and have answered this post, please stay with us. It did my heart good to see this much response to a post. Paula, you know how to shake, rattle and roll!!! Come on girls, we can bring the fever back~~~Hey Deb, you need to share Eye Podless (LBB) and get back on more, we miss you. I know you have gone through so much lately!!! Hey, do you remember when you tried to give LBB to me and others too! Cracks me up!!! Thanks Paula and girls.....We are all very special and I think we are a unique group!!!!


----------



## susie and sadie

Oh Paula, please don't go! We need you here! You are always there to offer encouragement, support and prayer whenever anyone is going through a difficult time, and you have no idea how much that means. You are so dearly loved, and SM just would not be the same without you and your precious girls. :heart: :hugging::heart:

I know I haven't posted nearly as often in the past few months, but that's because my schedule has just been so hectic and I haven't had much free time to spend on SM. But please don't take my lack of posting as a lack of caring. I still try to check in whenever I get the chance. I love you all! :grouphug:

I'm totally out of the loop when it comes to behind the scenes drama or cliques, and I guess I'm better off that way! But all I know is I value each and every member and love ALL their babies. I don't think I've ever seen a Maltese I didn't adore. It's just not possible! :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom

I'm so glad to find that I'm not the only one that was feeling this way. Does that make me part of the clique -- the "Old-Timers" clique. 

I apologize that my comment about donating $5 to the Rescue Raffle was offensive to some. I truly do understand how bad the economy is and how much of a budget we're all on. I believe that everyone understands that not everyone has money available to donate. I was simply trying to point out that for those that could donate $5, even that amount makes a big different to rescue, so don't "not donate" because you think the amount you can afford is too small. I truly didn't mean to upset anyone.

And, yes, I do plan on doing the Secret Santa Gift Exchange again this year, but with a few changes so that more people can hopefully feel comfortable participating.

I care about each and every one of you. Paula -- you know I love you dearly. Kim -- I've so missed you being on here. Marsha -- I'm so sorry about your parents. Both of mine have passed on so I already know about all of the challenges (physically, monetarily, emotionally, etc.) associated with caring for our aging parents. Deb -- you know how much I think of you and all of your efforts for the little white fluffs. I've been waiting to see an update on Boo and am still sending prayers his way.

I really do care about my SM family. You've all been so very kind to me, especially with my health issues and also those of my DH.

Looks like we've started some fun threads on the forum today and also had some cute pictures posted. Yes -- I love looking at everyone's fluffs. And, Paula, you know that (even though he wasn't a Maltese), I truly loved your Muffy. He was such a gentle soul.

OK -- I'm going to stop because I'm starting to cry because of being too darn sentimental.


----------



## allheart

MaryH said:


> So now I'll be very honest. I came to SM in 2006, not so much looking for friends or advice, but because I had been asked by some friends to come read and respond to some misinformation being put out here on SM about liver shunt/MVD. I don't often post about grooming, products, play dates, new puppies, etc., because I know that there are others who will do that and do it well. I mean no offense to anyone whose posts I have not responded to. I do care, I just don't often post. Do I think the flavor of SM has changed? Big time. But I don't think the "change in flavor" has nearly as much to do with rules, regs and/or change in ownership/administration of this forum as it has to do with an undercurrent of tension that stems from a growing "I want, need or just got the best of the best" and the game playing, private snipiness and spats that come with that mentality. Those who are participating in that behavior know who they are. Do I have a hot button? Absolutely! Have I gotten myself into trouble? Absolutely! Have I apologized? Yes, sometimes publicly, sometimes privately. When I joined this forum there was very little discussion comparatively speaking about where to get a puppy. It was so much more about people sharing ideas on health, nutrition, grooming, training, etc. and sharing stories on the fun things they and their dogs were doing, sharing family stories, sharing accomplishments and tragedies. Over the past 18-24 months this forum has turned so much more into a breeder showcase with never ending posts about the importance of pedigrees, the breed standard, how to sniff out a bad breeder, what constitutes a "top tier" breeder and on and on. Many of the people I know who have left or become silent have done so because because they feel like they can't keep up with the Joneses and that they are being looked down upon because they did not get their dog from the best of the best. Others have left or become silent because they don't necessarily agree with some of the opinions on what breeders might be good, bad or otherwise but they don't speak up for fear of retribution. Not nearly as many people seem to care as much anymore about what we do and what we do with our dogs vs. where we are buying our dogs from. And that really saddens me because in the end this is a pet forum named SPOILED MALTESE and these dogs are supposed to be our very spoiled beloved best friends. No amount of money, no pedigree, no breed standard makes for a best friend ... that's all about heart and soul.


:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:

This is so well said and is how I feel about things as well and it's so sad.
I will forever be grateful to SM for all the support, guidance, advice, care and concern, I have always received. Always will be grateful. If we all could only get back to why we are here, these very precious babies that we are so blessed to have.

Just could not have possibly said it better Mary.


----------



## jenniferhope423

I too have felt that the "family feeling" of SM has gone away. I do have to admit that with all of the new rules being put into place and many SM members getting their account suspended I have stayed out of threads for the fear of being kicked off of SM. I don't like feeling like I have to walk on egg shells when it comes to stating an opinion for fear of being reprimanded. 

That being said I love SM and don't plan on going anywhere. Even though I haven't had the time lately to respond to many threads I do read through many on my phone throughout the day.


----------



## donnad

Paula, throughout the years, I have always enjoyed reading your posts. Even though I do not know you personally, I believe you are a genuine caring person and would hate to see you leave.

I myself have never been one to give much advice or start new threads, but I love SM and enjoy reading the posts everyday. I have learned so much over the years and have cried along with anyone who had a problem or sadness in their life. I admit, I never get involved in any posts that may cause controversy and I certainly don’t belong to any cliques. 

Yes, I have seen and felt some changes. I also feel at times that no one would be interested in what I have to say or want to see pictures of my babies so I hardly ever post pictures of them. 

I want SM to be a happy place for all to come to and enjoy. I believe it’s possible with everyone’s help…so let’s do it!


----------



## preciouspups

3Maltmom said:


> LMFAO ~ You crack me up. And yep, they're so ugly they're cute, huh.
> 
> I must say, I read that this morning and about spit my coffee all over the computer ~ :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Thanks Girlfriend. I'm having a crappy day, and that so made me smile.
> 
> Also, you're right on with your post. :thumbsup:
> 
> Oh, and "Eye Podless" (LBB) says, "I don't "see" a change in the forum".
> 
> Joplin: Well, you would have to be blind to _not_ see it. Oh wait!! You have no flippin' eye pods. Not only that, you're a dork.
> 
> Frankie: Are we going to have Little Blind Billy Babies? LBBB's??
> 
> Joplin: Don't be stupid Franny, he doesn't have any balls.
> 
> Frankie: Duh, Jops. That's why he can't see.
> 
> Joplin: Just shoot me now. Get it over with. Thank God Deb is not a BYB. Can you imagine pups running around blind, with messed up legs, big butts, and dumber than a box of rocks?


OMG(goodness)! I have tears in my eyes! :aktion033: Too funny!


----------



## maggieh

Crystal&Zoe said:


> BAAAAH-HAAAA-HAAAAA!!!! Eye-Podless!!!! That's brilliant!!!
> 
> Hey Deb....are you seeing this?


I want the latest and greatest - - - I want an Eye-Podless!!!!

Hugs to all of you!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

I must plead guilty of not posting as much as I used to BUT I do visit every day and mostly visit the Health forum and reply if I think I can offer some help... and try to reply to prayer requests.
I know I've missed a ton of posts! ( As was stated I do miss the "BOLD" print on messages I haven't read on threads) 
Have had a rather stressful several months and now with nice weather do try to spend more time outside when I can.
I do spend more time on FB than I should! LOL but that's for 'games'. I rarely socialize there. Yes, the games are silly and 'wasteful-time' but I have needed them to 'escape' .... they take my mind off things.
I'm a moderator at a pet diabetes site and that takes time as well. 
I'm a terrible typist and it is a 'chore" for me so when stressed I find it even more so. 

Now, having made my 'lame-excuses' I have to say I still find SM a great Maltese site! .. and what makes up a good forum?... the people! Some of you I haven't gotten to 'know' yet due to my lack of participation and others I feel like 'old-friends'.
I LOVE LOVE all the pups here and though I don't get to the photo sections much I enjoy seeing them in the Avatars and siggys. Each one is every bit as adorable as the other.
I rarely post at grooming... hahaha... I don't know squat about how to do it correctly. If I don't have a professional do it.. the twirps and I manage to muddle thru. At times I admit I feel a bit overwhelmed at so many threads/topics that I tend to just vist the ones I mentioned above.

It did just come to me that the 'change' I feel is maybe that it has become a more 'serious' forum. In many,many cases, rightfully so! but I think there isn't the fun-heartedness... some silliness.. that used to help offset the more 'dramatic' aspects of not only serious threads but I used to find it refreshing if I felt a bit down to come and I'd see some of that silliness and those fun threads raised my spirits.Now it's very possible I've missed these type threads in my lack of reading thru.
As to the 'dramas'> well I don't think I ever had the time nor inclination for them....have enough in my own life LOL 

I will try to post more and show more photos of my darlins' ( who in my eyes are adorable though more than a tad off-standard to say it gently LOL ) But, so are all the pups here!(adorable I mean.. and yes even LBB !!! I adore him! ) 

Just as an added thought.. I have noticed 'society' in general is more touchy/serious/down. I do think economy, world events, shocking news etc. does take its toll on our demeanor. That's why it is so important to get the lightness back to this forum and share fun or even just everyday events about our babies.

I still won't be here as much as summer wears on like I can during the winter but will try to be better than I've been.

and PAULA! Don't you dare leave!!!


----------



## silverhaven

Whoa! I have only been on here for a few months and the last few have been taken up with a huge location move for me and one for my parents-in-law also. So I haven't participated overly much lately. Therefore have missed most of the drama. I tend to keep Facebook mainly for family and close friends, so it is easy to keep up with and manage. Therefore I don't even know what new site you are talking about Lol.

I have learned and am still learning so much on SM, things I didn't have a clue about. Met some really great people and got my really adorable little cutie Lola in the process. I am really sorry to see the attitudes change on here. I have been finding the comfortable tone change a lot, people being more judgmental, and critical. It is even catching, I found myself being a bit that way somewhat also:blush:

I think partly it is hard to figure what to say sometimes that doesn't take forever or seem redundant, Oh how sweet etc etc. some seem to have a natural gift for it.......,Crystal, Pat, et all.... also tough to advise when there are so many more people a lot more qualified to give advice. Doesn't mean you don't love looking at the pictures of all the babies on here. Or that you don't appreciate the effort to do the work to post them.

Anyway, thanks to everyone for all the posting, entertainment and advice you give constantly. :grouphug:

Don't leave Paula.....
Deb. I can't believe people PM'ing you nastily...........makes no sense.


----------



## Snowbody

mfa said:


> Paula, :goodpost: your first one, and starting this topic. dont you go anywhere!!! btw, i think my favorite pic ever on sm is the one of Matilda peeking from under the door!!! :Sooo cute:
> 
> i have been here since Oct and boy has it changed!! much more cliquish and much more about certain breeders and "looks" and such. it does not have the feel that it used to when i first joined and i'm sad that many have left.......wish they would come back.
> 
> i have made amazing friends here and really hope sm can get on the right path again.
> 
> *i love seeing the different siggy's! what about a monthly funniest siggy contest?!*
> 
> hugs :grouphug:
> Florence & Pearlan


Cute idea. Or how about lamest siggy of the month? I think I could ace that one Don't know where I'd be without photobucket. :blush:


----------



## preciouspups

totallytotontuffy said:


> Paula, I think that you are a kind, caring person and always one of the first people to offer prayers to others going through a difficult time either personally or with their babies. It has meant a great deal to me and I'm sure to everyone else as well. I'm not an avid poster but it is rare for me to miss more than a day or two to check in on SM. Not having you here would be like not having cream in my coffee. Please don't go. :wub:


I've spent more than an hour trying to read through this thread. I'm going to stop and post here for now. Paula, I so agree with what totallytotontuffy posted. I always watch for your posts knowing a prayer is coming from you if someone posted a need. You do not tell members you will keep them in your prayers...You pray for them openly (online) addressing their immediate needs. I wish I could be more like you. I may not like cream in my coffee...so for me, you not being here would be more like a Friday night without my slice (or 2 ) of Pizza!!


----------



## Hunter's Mom

Everyone's posts today were incredibly raw and brought on such huge emotions that y'all forced me to make a hot chocolate so there goes the beach body I was working on!:w00t:

I know I responded earlier but it seems like this post has had a lot of different things come up and I wanted to weigh in on them. why? because I LOVE to talk - that's why :wub:

I'm not an "old timer" but I don't consider myself a "newbie" either. I joined a few weeks after getting Hunter because I as 100% clueless and didn't even WANT him (imagine that!). DH really wanted a dog and so I just said "fine" and agreed on Hunter because he was small and didn't shed and well - cause I thought he was cute and hoped that would be enough to tolerate him in the house. Can you imagine me saying those things - well it's true.:blush: And I know I have shared that before and I do so without embarrassment or fear that someone will be mean to me - because its the truth and the change in my opinions about Hunter are 200% due to this forum.

I came here because I didn't know what to feed him, how to brush him (I didn't even know the verb "to groom" existed), how often he should go to the vet or what impact on his life a heart murmur would have. I found SM and I haven't stopped coming back since.

The women (and men) here taught me so much in such a short time. I was welcomed in right away, someone was SOOOOOO kind and paid my first membership and within weeks Nissa had sent Hunter his first Valentine. I couldn't believe such a group of wonderful people existed online and how kind they were to me.

Since then I have learned so much about caring for a dog but most importantly - I have learned to LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE my Hunter! That is a gift that SM gave me that no matter what happens here I will always be something I treasure.



Crystal&Zoe said:


> And some of our most popular thread starters who get tons of replies, do not have the most sought after teeny tiny, wide set, no nose babies. Who does not adore precious Hunter? And he has really transformed under the love and care of his mommy and daddy. I am truly amazed when I look at him before and now. What a beauty...er...studly little man he has become!


Hunter and I are both truly humbled by what you have said Crystal. I truly am proud of who he has become and who I have become because of him. 



LJSquishy said:


> A lot of the time, I do feel like I'm not good enough, and don't have dogs that are good enough to post pictures of, etc. but I won't let that keep me from coming here. I love my pets more than I love most people and I will always be proud of them.
> 
> I feel like a lesser person sometimes because I am not financially able to donate to rescues, participate in raffles, etc. My husband is the only one in our family that works, and because we chose it to be that way, we have had to give up all of our "extras". We provide the best things for our Malts, and do not treat ourselves to extra things.
> 
> When you strip us all down, we are all the same -- people who care about our Maltese. Let's keep it that way and continue to encourage every one! We ALL have beautiful dogs whether they are large, have tear stains, have topknots, are show dogs, etc. Each one is beautiful in their own way.


Lisa your London and Preston are beautiful malts and I love them both. I remember how excited you were to get Preston and the difficulty in picking a name for him. I remember how we talked about car seats and crates and you showed pictures of your purchases. It was as though you were planning for the arrival of a child and I was so HAPPY to see you in that light for so many reasons. I wish you would share more pictures of them with us - tear stains, dirty feet, red skin whatever they have doing on - just share it . As far as finances go. I think we also all sometimes need a reminder that we live in different regions of the country and different countries for that matter where incomes are drastically different and priorities are as well. Your post reminded me of that and I admire you for how you and your husband have decided to live your lives. To be kind, caring, thoughtful and welcoming are much more valuable than dollars in the bank!



Starsmom said:


> It's odd to me this thread was started. I was just thinking this morning while I was collecting the current ranking information for the Shelter Challenge. there appears just to be a few members who are voting. I too am unable to donate cash to the fluffs, so I took on promoting the Challenge as my share. I don't know how else to motivate members to vote. With 9000+ members we SHOULD be taking first prize, but sadly we are barely in the game. With this thought I think this will be the last challenge I will be trying to ramrod. Perhaps someone who is more trusted or popular can get more votes out.


Marsha, I have felt your frustration and have tried to vote as often as I can. Hey, if we can put Nissa in Modern Dog magazine why can't we get some money to these shelters by voting? I will be honest, I don't remeber every day but when I do I vote from both computer and phone - it doesn't take long and I would encourage everyone to do so. 

I will admit, I still don't know what new forum everyone is talking about and I don't love FB because I just can't remember everyone's names and who their fluffs are so I love SM. So, let's take Pat's idea and put it into action - let's have 7 days of nonstop fun and excitement. 

I challenge us all to the following:

1. check out a forum you havent visited in a while and either post or reply.:aktion033:
2. send a PM to a long lost SM friend that you haven't seen post or reply in a while, ask them how they are and whats new.:wub:
3. give the "new" SM an honest to goodness try - stop comparing the format to the old :forgive me:
4. update your siggy if it's been a while :thumbsup:
5. welcome a newbie and share something about SM that you love with them.:Welcome 4:
6. Post a terrible picture of your baby (babies). I'm talking tear stains gallor, hair uncombed, smooshed face, bad haircut, or fuzzy picture - if we all do this you will see that everyone has a bad picture out there:brownbag:

So what do you say ladies (and men) can we give this a good old fashioned try?!?!?


----------



## mfa

Snowbody said:


> Cute idea. Or how about lamest siggy of the month? I think I could ace that one Don't know where I'd be without photobucket. :blush:



LOL!! oh, Tyler would get most handsome siggy for sure!!:wub::wub:

i like that!! maybe different categories in monthly siggys contest!!

most blind siggy: LBB
most fast car siggy: Cosy
most lightweight siggy: Ava
most cool shades siggy: Snowy and Crystal

and so on....:chili::chili:


----------



## sassy's mommy

Paula you know I love you girlfriend and I have missed seeing your posts and photos of your girls. I am so glad that you started this thread and if any of us gets axed for sharing our thoughts then it is a sad day at SM.

I have been here since 2005. Members have come and gone but a few of use who have real conviction about our love and dedication to this wonderful breed stayed around. We have LOL together when Deb would post something like BYOB when you come to visit LBB who came from a BYB and was sold out of the back of an old car in a PARKINGLOT. 

To be honest I came here tonight to wipe out my profile and pictures because I was done. I was hurt a couple of years ago when I got my hand slapped when I was provoked, because as MaryH said...yes I have a hot button when it comes to the welfare of our little malts. I felt that I should have been given a warning and not a 2 week suspension. But non the less, I found another little sand box to dump my toys for a couple of weeks and life went on. When it was time to renew my membership, oops....I didn't have that lovin' feeling. 

After that a certain member (I don't even remember her name now) had started a little clique and like Dianne said, if you were friends with someone that wasn't "approved" you were ousted and "defriended" (I like that word). I later found out that this person told a lot of my friends nasty things and said I said them. LOL, LOL, LOL......the thing that makes me LOL about this is that anyone who knows me knows that if I have a problem with you, I will come straight to you myself. I don't say things behind people's backs that I would not say to their face. Now don't get me wrong, I am not perfect and there have been times in my life when I have said things that I really didn't feel proud admitting that I said, but I don't say mean, nasty, disgusting things about friends. Especially people and friends that I only know online. I mostly let this issue go, I figured if people were my friend then they would ask me if I really said whatever it was that they had heard. Anyway, I didn't even attempt some friendships and didn't post to a lot of threads because I knew some of the things that had been said. But I still love my SM friends and most have figured it all out for themselves. The ones that haven't don't come around much anyway. 

I have joined another forum and I like it there. Yes I miss the old times here at SM. I like the idea of "taking SM back". We all love our fluff whether they are larger, small, cute, eyeless pods, show coats, puppy cuts, or even mixed with mutts. We have laughed together, cried together, prayed together, and even had meet ups to play together. We are adults and as Kim said, I for one have come to realize that I don't give a "dog" what some uphappy miserable person thinks...I am not going to be a part of their misery. So count me and Sassy in on the fun, the friendships, the contests, the oohs and awws of pictures and the happy times. For us....life is good! 

I am sorry if I have missed posting to some of the threads. I remember when I was a newbie and how eager I was to learn about my little malt. Sue I am sorry I haven't contacted you in a month or so about Boo. I did write you a PM recently (somewhere else) but I got side tracked and my PM timed me out. Oops, my bad for not rewriting, I sincerely apologize. I also haven't shared a lot of pictures of Sassy because I didn't feel like anyone cared. This thread has reminded me of something I once said when I keep Sassy in full coat..............my girl didn't came from the biggest name in Maltese, but she did come from a 30+ year veteran of the breeder/show world. And when my Sassy girl was in her prime I would have proudly stacked her on a table beside the biggest names out there. 
Thank you Paula for bringing our SM family back to the table.


----------



## njdrake

MaryH said:


> So now I'll be very honest. I came to SM in 2006, not so much looking for friends or advice, but because I had been asked by some friends to come read and respond to some misinformation being put out here on SM about liver shunt/MVD. I don't often post about grooming, products, play dates, new puppies, etc., because I know that there are others who will do that and do it well. I mean no offense to anyone whose posts I have not responded to. I do care, I just don't often post. Do I think the flavor of SM has changed? Big time. But I don't think the "change in flavor" has nearly as much to do with rules, regs and/or change in ownership/administration of this forum as it has to do with an undercurrent of tension that stems from a growing "I want, need or just got the best of the best" and the game playing, private snipiness and spats that come with that mentality. Those who are participating in that behavior know who they are. Do I have a hot button? Absolutely! Have I gotten myself into trouble? Absolutely! Have I apologized? Yes, sometimes publicly, sometimes privately. When I joined this forum there was very little discussion comparatively speaking about where to get a puppy. It was so much more about people sharing ideas on health, nutrition, grooming, training, etc. and sharing stories on the fun things they and their dogs were doing, sharing family stories, sharing accomplishments and tragedies. Over the past 18-24 months this forum has turned so much more into a breeder showcase with never ending posts about the importance of pedigrees, the breed standard, how to sniff out a bad breeder, what constitutes a "top tier" breeder and on and on. Many of the people I know who have left or become silent have done so because because they feel like they can't keep up with the Joneses and that they are being looked down upon because they did not get their dog from the best of the best. Others have left or become silent because they don't necessarily agree with some of the opinions on what breeders might be good, bad or otherwise but they don't speak up for fear of retribution. Not nearly as many people seem to care as much anymore about what we do and what we do with our dogs vs. where we are buying our dogs from. And that really saddens me because in the end this is a pet forum named SPOILED MALTESE and these dogs are supposed to be our very spoiled beloved best friends. No amount of money, no pedigree, no breed standard makes for a best friend ... that's all about heart and soul.


:goodpost:



momtoboo said:


> I've been a member here for about 4 1/2 yrs & for most of that time, I really enjoyed the forum,made a few really good friends & learned tons of helpful & valuable information & did my best to contribute. For me, the changes here have been progressing for some time,at least over the last yr. It's hard for me to explain without pointing fingers. I feel like the forum has become mostly a popularity contest of sorts. Our beloved Maltese have become a product & those who don't have the newest & most updated version are not as popular & thus not important enough to bother with. I haven't changed my siggie in months,I've lost interest in taking & sharing pictures of Boo & Hannah. Only a handful of members left who truly want to see them anyway,at least that's how I feel. Since Boo had his accident & been through 2 surgeries & still is recovering,I've recieved PMs from only 3 members over almost 5 mths asking about him.Where is my SM family? Where have they gone? I can post a picture of Boo right now & many of you who are complaining in this thread about SM,will not bother to even leave a comment or wish him well. I guess I'm one of the members Crystal is referring to that wouldn't step up & speak out. I just decided I didn't like the change in atmosphere & nobody cared & few would miss me or my fluffs anyway. I've had a very rough last few months & don't need to come here & feel like hardly anybody cares. I don't want to post a picture of either of my Fluffs & feel like members are only seeing a weight, the length of a nose, the texture of the coat, the space between the eyes,or a certain popular "look" or lack of. The atmosphere on SM is just not about cliques, they've been here all along. It's about the damage that those cliques have caused. Sm is no longer about the joy of having a Maltese & caring & sharing with all others who do too. The change in ownership & format came after the change in atmosphere began. I can deal with a new owner,not real happy about it, but I can deal with it. I can deal with the new forum format,not really liking it either,but it looks just like all the other forums I've been on,plain & simple mostly. I can deal with having to use photobucket again to post pictures. But it's too hard to deal with what's happening to the group as a whole that makes me not feel part of it anymore. I'm sure some of you will understand what I'm saying, some won't understand because they haven't been here as long & some won't get it & never will, because they helped create the "new SM" much more than the change in ownership ever could,& I've noticed they tend to put the blame on the owner change,rather than where it belongs. And some won't even read my post or care at all how I feel about it. Thanks to Crystal for her "shove" to say what I feel. I do see some others are feeling much the same way about the forum, so I feel a little more encouraged to speak up. Even if nobody cares, at least I got to say it.


Sue, I know exactly what you're saying, I've felt the same way many times. I for one always love seeing Boo and Hannah and hearing about them. I really do care and I'm sorry I didn't check to see how Boo was doing but I did worry right along with you. 



Nikki's Mom said:


> I've been pondering a lot of what was said here. I apologize if some of my posts have come across as contentious. I'm making an effort to be much more mindful before I hit the "post" button.
> 
> I agree with what others have said, that too many posts/threads have been about appearance and breeding quality.
> 
> Let's get back to the reason why we joined in the first place: For the love of the BREED, not the love of a BREEDER or a LOOK.
> 
> For the love of a dog!
> 
> If someone posts a snobby or superficial post, then don't reply to the post. The thread will go away, and that will be that.
> 
> The crazy thing is, our DOGS don't care if WE are well-bred, or perfect looking. They just love us the way we are. Maybe we should make an effort to be more like our DOGS, and things would go better on SM.


:goodpost:

First I want to say that I was in Gulfport 5 months and came home May 20th so I was traveling and then catching up with things at home and with my friends here. I didn't have much time for anything and wasn't on my computer much at all, only quick email checks. Life is starting to get back to normal so I hope to get back to posting on here. I've read this thread several times today. I've written several posts and deleted them but I keep coming back to read the thread. 

I agree with so much of what so many of you have said. I wish I could post an answer to everyone. 

Like Paula, please don't leave! We love you and your 2 girls here. I love your Matilda and remember the day you got B&B. I can remember being so happy for you and happy that B&B wolud have such a loving home. 

Lisa ..... You, London and Preston are valuable members here and I can't imagine anyone thinking you're not. You should never feel like you're a lesser person for any reason. 

I've said before that SM was changing and it started long before the new administration took over so personally I don't think that has anything to do the changes here. Its not as personal as it was and I miss that. There's so many members gone that were a big part of SM. I agree we got away from stories about our pups and pictures and started getting more into a who's who and the popularity of a few breeders. I have three healthy (except for Zoey's IBD) happy Malts and I feel lucky to have my girls and I'm thankful everyday. The bottom line is we all love our dogs regardless of where they came from. I've almost given up on SM several times in the past few months but I keep coming back. I hope we can all pull together and get SM back to the great forum it used to be. I felt like SM was family and I had a lot of friends on here but the way it is now I'm not sure anyone would even know if I left.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

sassy's mommy said:


> Paula you know I love you girlfriend and I have missed seeing your posts and photos of your girls. I am so glad that you started this thread and if any of us gets axed for sharing our thoughts then it is a sad day at SM.
> 
> I have been here since 2005. Members have come and gone but a few of use who have real conviction about our love and dedication to this wonderful breed stayed around. We have LOL together when Deb would post something like BYOB when you come to visit LBB who came from a BYB and was sold out of the back of an old car in a PARKINGLOT.
> 
> To be honest I came here tonight to wipe out my profile and pictures because I was done. I was hurt a couple of years ago when I got my hand slapped when I was provoked, because as MaryH said...yes I have a hot button when it comes to the welfare of our little malts. I felt that I should have been given a warning and not a 2 week suspension. But non the less, I found another little sand box to dump my toys for a couple of weeks and life went on. When it was time to renew my membership, oops....I didn't have that lovin' feeling.
> 
> After that a certain member (I don't even remember her name now) had started a little clique and like Dianne said, if you were friends with someone that wasn't "approved" you were ousted and "defriended" (I like that word). I later found out that this person told a lot of my friends nasty things and said I said them. LOL, LOL, LOL......the thing that makes me LOL about this is that anyone who knows me knows that if I have a problem with you, I will come straight to you myself. I don't say things behind people's backs that I would not say to their face. Now don't get me wrong, I am not perfect and there have been times in my life when I have said things that I really didn't feel proud admitting that I said, but I don't say mean, nasty, disgusting things about friends. Especially people and friends that I only know online. I mostly let this issue go, I figured if people were my friend then they would ask me if I really said whatever it was that they had heard. Anyway, I didn't even attempt some friendships and didn't post to a lot of threads because I knew some of the things that had been said. But I still love my SM friends and most have figured it all out for themselves. The ones that haven't don't come around much anyway.
> 
> I have joined another forum and I like it there. Yes I miss the old times here at SM. I like the idea of "taking SM back". We all love our fluff whether they are larger, small, cute, eyeless pods, show coats, puppy cuts, or even mixed with mutts. We have laughed together, cried together, prayed together, and even had meet ups to play together. We are adults and as Kim said, I for one have come to realize that I don't give a "dog" what some uphappy miserable person thinks...I am not going to be a part of their misery. So count me and Sassy in on the fun, the friendships, the contests, the oohs and awws of pictures and the happy times. For us....life is good!
> 
> I am sorry if I have missed posting to some of the threads. I remember when I was a newbie and how eager I was to learn about my little malt. Sue I am sorry I haven't contacted you in a month or so about Boo. I did write you a PM recently (somewhere else) but I got side tracked and my PM timed me out. Oops, my bad for not rewriting, I sincerely apologize. I also haven't shared a lot of pictures of Sassy because I didn't feel like anyone cared. This thread has reminded me of something I once said when I keep Sassy in full coat..............my girl didn't came from the biggest name in Maltese, but she did come from a 30+ year veteran of the breeder/show world. And when my Sassy girl was in her prime I would have proudly stacked her on a table beside the biggest names out there.
> Thank you Paula for bringing our SM family back to the table.


Amen Pat~~~~


----------



## sophie

This has honestly turned out to be one the best threads I've read on SM! I totally agree with Erin's suggestions and Pat's and just about everyone else's for that matter.

And, while some are baring their feelings I have to say that I sometimes feel inadequate so I don't post. I'm also going through some tough times in my personal life that I've rarely shared with anyone - some know that my hubby is a 100% disabled combat veteran and I sometimes get very down and depressed and tend to pull back during those dark times. My son is bi-polar and we've been going through some really really bad times with that. My father-in-law's health is declining and I spend a lot of time trying to help out with that while working full-time at a job that has seen a LOT of changes over the last 12 months that have been very very stressful. 

I guess my biggest fault and the reason I spend most of my time on FB playing games - not socializing - is my bad habit of pulling away when what I really need to do is reach out to you, my SM friends. I promise to try to be here more often for everyone.

I would love to have a siggy picture back - I deleted mine because I couldn't get it small enough and was PM'd a few times about it. 

I also feel bad about not PM'ing as much and I really really feel bad about not phoning someone special to me when they sent their phone number to me so they could help with Sophie's recent Cushings diagnosis. And, another member who was going to be in town and wanted to get together and I never followed through on it. Real life just gets in the way sometimes and I need to try to change that also. Sometimes I think I just don't know how to cultivate friendships. 

WOW! I can't believe I just shared all that. Maybe I should start a true confessions sub-forum on here! 

One thought I had and it may seem crazy is how about taking the "Take Back SM" campaign to Facebook and for those on Facebook and SM putting that as our status: Take Back SM!!! I bet it will get some of those who have left on their own to come back and it will get our other friends wondering about what SM is - I had a co-worker one time who thought I was on an S&M forum!!!!! ROFL

I love you all and vow to reconnect to my old friends and get to know some new friends. Thanks, y'all!!! Hugs,

Linda


----------



## Maisie and Me

Please don't leave!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I for one would miss your tender, beautiful responses and prayers. Before I joined I felt this site was clicish and meanspirited at times and almost didn't join. That being said I am sooooo happy I did. I have learned soo much and gleaned a wealth of information here on TONS of topics.
I don't feel part of the pack so to speak some times but that is also my fault. I don't post enough pics of Maisie but I hungrily absorb all of yours when I have time. I have made some awesome friends here and I am happy. I have a very busy life and some days I am lucky I can log on and read a few posts, not all catagories.
We should all be able to speak our minds but do it with kindness. There is no more room in this world for any more divisiveness.

When things get tough the tough get going as they say. Lets all be tough and stick it out and make the very best of this forum even better.

Please don't gorayer: Michelle


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

njdrake said:


> I've said before that SM was changing and it started long before the new administration took over so personally I don't think that has anything to do the changes here. Its not as personal as it was and I miss that. There's so many members gone that were a big part of SM. I agree we got away from stories about our pups and pictures and started getting more into a who's who and the popularity of a few breeders. I have three healthy (except for Zoey's IBD) happy Malts and I feel lucky to have my girls and I'm thankful everyday. The bottom line is we all love our dogs regardless of where they came from. I've almost given up on SM several times in the past few months but I keep coming back. I hope we can all pull together and get SM back to the great forum it used to be. I felt like SM was family and I had a lot of friends on here but the way it is now I'm not sure anyone would even know if I left.


I would know you left. Heck...we all would cuz I'm thinking one of your beautiful babies is going to be on the new SM banner! I'm glad you're back.

And Pat...so glad you changed your mind about clearing out your account.:grouphug:


----------



## MalteseJane

Nikki's Mom said:


> The crazy thing is, our DOGS don't care if WE are well-bred, or perfect looking. They just love us the way we are. Maybe we should make an effort to be more like our DOGS, and things would go better on SM.


:smilie_daumenpos::aktion033:


----------



## KAG

I think it would be hilarious if we all posted our Driver's License pictures. Just black out the addresses. 
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## MalteseJane

Maidto2Maltese said:


> I do spend more time on FB than I should! LOL but that's for 'games'. I rarely socialize there. Yes, the games are silly and 'wasteful-time' but I have needed them to 'escape' .... they take my mind off things.


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:I can attest to this :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:she is spending way too much time on games :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## tamizami

wow, as usual, i am late to the thread! i suppose, like so many others have mentioned, i have some issues with navigating the new format, also trying to cut back on my online time to spend more time with my hubby and pups and taking care of the house and such. also, i am very guilty of focusing on the training, health, nutrition, grooming sections, in fact i am surprised i found this thread! i've learned so much on this forum from so many knowledgeable and caring people here on SM.

anyway, i am so very sorry that people are upset and feel slighted by SM or some people on SM or no longer here or whatever. i'm not on a lot but i really do enjoy seeing people post and when i have the time, i love looking at all of the malts! i am very guilty of not taking too many pix for a couple of reasons but mainly cuz i'm photo challenged, lol. but i really enjoy seeing everyone on here and their viewpoints, altho i definitely try to steer clear of any drama. life is too short and any drama would take time away from the things that i really love...

hugs to you all, please stay!!


----------



## SugarBob62

Wow there's a lot of replies here. I just read a handful of them. But in regards to this site...? I am fairly new here, from the fall. So maybe it's just me, or maybe I'm living under a rock or something, but I love it here and don't notice anything different. Maybe its in reference to before I got here??

But I try and read as many posts as I can. Honestly I don't have time to read and respond to EVERY one, but I try and look at the ones that titles grab my attention. I guess I just steer clear of the drama or something. There will always be drama on the internet. It's so much easier for people to start stuff and insult people from in front of a screen. I've had my fair share of it other places, and its just stupid...so I just tend to avoid it all together. It doens't get you anywhere that's for sure.

And I love everyone here, and I don't want to see anyone leave! Especially not on bad terms. I didn't like how the forum set up changed at first, (I hate any change in general haha) but I am used to it now. I usually just look at New Posts, maybe I am missing stuff? Who knows...


----------



## sassy's mommy

KAG said:


> I think it would be hilarious if we all posted our Driver's License pictures. Just black out the addresses.
> xoxoxoxoxo


 :w00t: go ahead Kerry..........you first :brownbag:


----------



## cyndrae

Hunter's Mom said:


> I do not like the "NEW POSTS" button. I find that its frustrating because it cycles new posts and you often miss things. I missed that Lynne wasnt getting Sweet Pea - it was only when I had time to look in the individual forums that I saw it and felt terrible that I hadn't replied the day before. Its honestly a tab I would remove."


I agree I find that I miss things when I only look at the "new post" button.


----------



## LJSquishy

OMG, you have all managed to make me cry..LOL! Look at how heartfelt this topic has become, and how all of us have come together. Let's keep it this way from now on!

Thank you to all who replied to my post as well - you are all so kind. I will make an effort to post more pictures of my babies. 

I love you all!


----------



## Canada

Very good thread, I read all of it.

I agree with the staying away from drama part, I always aim to do that.

This was the first forum I ever joined, so had _much_ to learn about how to do things, like send a PM, post a pic, start a thread or reply, etc. 
I didn't even know what those words meant when I signed up.

(And I think the reason some people don't change up the siggie pic is because they could be afraid of erasing it!)

I will say honestly, that I haven't taken enough iniative in getting to know people on SM. 
I wondered if longtime members would find it odd that a newbie wanted to get to know them. 
And I am a bit shy _at first_ with people normally. :blush:

And it is hard for a newbie to keep track of everyone. 
Maybe if I added more people as friends, they would show up on the list on my userpage.
And there used to be an area to comment on homepages, now there isn't usually. 

I really liked Erin's suggestions! :aktion033: I will do some of those ideas!

I am glad Pat, Sassy's Mom didn't clear out her account.
And to everyone who felt like that: B&B & Matilda's Mom, MySugarBears,
I hope you all stay!


P.S. :SM Rocks!:


----------



## 3Maltmom

KAG said:


> I think it would be hilarious if we all posted our Driver's License pictures. Just black out the addresses.
> xoxoxoxoxo


Anything for you, Kerry. Have a good laugh. I'm Orange ~ :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## sassy's mommy

3Maltmom said:


> Anything for you, Kerry. Have a good laugh. I'm Orange ~ :HistericalSmiley:


Hummmm, I thought I saw this picture on a wanted poster at the post office. Guess I was mistaken...the lady on the poster had gray roots. 

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:just kidding Deb!


----------



## mysugarbears

Matilda's mommy said:


> HERE GOES.....WHAT IS HAPPENING HERE? WHY ARE WE BEING SO CLIQUISH? I HAVE BEEN HERE FOR 5 YEARS AND I HAVE NEVER SEEN IT LIKE THIS. DEBBIE (MY SUGAR BEARS) ASK FOR ADVISE ON GROOMING HER RILEY, SHE GOT ONE RESPOND, COME ON WHAT'S GOING ON. OH THERE HAVE BEEN MANY MORE ALSO. TRUTHFULLY I HAVE ONLY MADE A FEW THREADS IN THE LAST FEW MONTHS, I DON'T FEEL APART ANYMORE. I HAVE A CERTAIN AMOUNT OF FRIENDS HERE THAT I FEEL ALWAYS REPLY TO MY THREADS AND I LOVE YOU FOR IT, YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE. I AM SHARING FROM MY HEART HERE, I DON'T FEEL LIKE PUTTING PICTURES OF MY GIRLS HERE, I FEEL IT'S ALL ABOUT THE DOGS WITH THE WONDERFUL BREEDERS THAT ARE GETTING ALL THE ATTENTION. I AM CONSIDERING TAKING SOME TIME OFF FROM SM, I AM SO DISSAPOINTED WITH THE LACK OF CARING FOR ONE ANOTHER. I REALLY MISS THE ONES WHO HAVE LEFT, MAYBE I WILL LOOK THEM UP. I HAVE ALWAYS WANTED TO BE PART OF THE SM FAMILY, BUT I AM NOT CERTAIN THERE IS ONE ANYMORE. ENOUGH SAID, IF I OFFENED YOU I'M SORRY BUT I JUST HAD TO SPEAK MY HEART. IF I DECIDE TO LEAVE I WILL MISS YOU AND YOUR PRECIOUS BABIES, DON'T BE MAD AT ME, I JUST THINK SM IS GOING DOWN A ROAD I DON'T FEEL IS HEALTHY FOR MAKING CLOSE FRIENDS. WHO KNOWS I MIGHT BE ONE WHO GETS BANNED:mellow: IF I'M LOOKING AT THIS ALL WRONG SPEAK UP, I ALWAYS LISTEN TO GOOD LOVING ADVISE


 
Thank you Paula for caring so much and being you. I Love You Girlfriend!!!:smootch:

I happen to agree with quite a few of the people here as to why we don't post as much anymore. It just seems that whenever i post anything i don't get very many replies and another person could post the same thing, but worded different and get tons of replies. I have trouble saying what i want to say in writing and i guess it doesn't always come across well and i probably sound like a babbling idiot. I'm better at conveying what i want to say when i speak versus writing. I stopped posting pics of my kids for the same reason. It seems as if you don't have a pup from a certain breeder or your certain people than your pups pics aren't worthy of a response. This may not be the case, but that's the way it seems to me and apparently i'm not the only one thinking this. If you read through this thread you will see that there are a few people that do agree with me and feel the same way about it being cliquish here. I'm a very caring person and i guess that maybe i'm too sensitive at times and my feelings get hurt very easily. As i've said before either you fit in or you don't and i have tried to fit in and i just don't seem too. Maybe i just need a break from SM and time will tell. 
I know i have been guilty of not pm'ing someone when i should and asking about their fluffs. I think about it and then i forget when i get on the forum. 
__________________


----------



## sophie

sassy's mommy said:


> Hummmm, I thought I saw this picture on a wanted poster at the post office. Guess I was mistaken...the lady on the poster had gray roots.
> 
> :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:just kidding Deb!


I think that's a really nice DL pic! Was just wondering, could you slide that mastercard out a little more - I can't get the entire number! :innocent:

Linda


----------



## 3Maltmom

sassy's mommy said:


> Hummmm, I thought I saw this picture on a wanted poster at the post office. Guess I was mistaken...the lady on the poster had gray roots.
> 
> :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:just kidding Deb!


 
That's my twin sister at the post office. For some reason, she has gray roots, and I don't. Go figure ~ :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## 3Maltmom

sophie said:


> I think that's a really nice DL pic! Was just wondering, could you slide that mastercard out a little more - I can't get the entire number! :innocent:
> 
> Linda


Yes I will slide it out. Just a warning though, if you use it you may end up in the Post Office ~ :HistericalSmiley:

I love ya, Girlfriend. You're the best.:chili:


----------



## sophie

3Maltmom said:


> Yes I will slide it out. Just a warning though, if you use it you may end up in the Post Office ~ :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> I love ya, Girlfriend. You're the best.:chili:


olice:olice:olice:

Linda


----------



## angel's mom

Snowbody said:


> Cute idea. Or how about lamest siggy of the month? I think I could ace that one Don't know where I'd be without photobucket. :blush:





3Maltmom said:


> Yes I will slide it out. Just a warning though, if you use it you may end up in the Post Office ~ :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> I love ya, Girlfriend. You're the best.:chili:


I thought I was the best. :w00t: <going off to the corner to pout> :innocent:


----------



## 3Maltmom

angel's mom said:


> I thought I was the best. :w00t: <going off to the corner to pout> :innocent:


Oh, Lynne, my Lovie Bubby. You are definately part of the "Best" list. :wub:

LBB: Hey I thought I was the best

Jops: Yes you are, LBB. You're the best at getting on my nerves. You Dork.

Frankie: Hey, when's LBB having puppies?

Jops: You're an idiot

Deb: :smpullhair:


----------



## KAG

3Maltmom said:


> Anything for you, Kerry. Have a good laugh. I'm Orange ~ :HistericalSmiley:


Deb, you look great, honey. Stoned, but great!
xoxoxoxooxox


----------



## 3Maltmom

KAG said:


> Deb, you look great, honey. Stoned, but great!
> xoxoxoxooxox


Of course I was stoned. Good Lord, who goes to the DMV otherwise? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## KAG

Here's me. Helmet Head.


----------



## 3Maltmom

KAG said:


> Here's me. Helmet Head.


Kerry, that's great!! LOL ~ I love it. You look flippin' hot! B)

I love the "helmet" head. I'm going to find one of myself with helmet head. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Canada

Wow! I think I even saw Deb's mastercard number!
Thanks, Deb! :yes:

I am going to use it to place my deposit on an LBB pup!


----------



## heartmadeforyou

The A Team said:


> Why don't we have one week where NOTHING negative is posted...all fun stuff. If you don't have anything good to say, then take a vacation that week. Show us pictures and funny stories. Where are you planning to go on vacation? Let's see your flowers and garden.....


Great idea, Pat!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

theboyz said:


> I am just reading this and want all of you to know....
> If we are not on as much as we were at one time it is because I care for my 87ish year old parents. I am sad and my heart aches to see what age does to ones mind and body. My Parents mean the world to me and the more I can do for them the better I feel. I cry about this everyday, honestly I do.
> Bob's business has hit bottom with this economy and we are really hurting. We are both stressed to the limit.
> I don't get to see my kids and grands as I am afraid to make the 4 hour trip and be away from Mom and Dad and their needs.
> 
> If you don't see us it is only because we don't have the energy. It has nothing to do about where someone gets their dog or anything like that.
> We still foster and share our love with our Boyz and guest dogs..... brings us lots of joy and smiles.
> 
> Please don't be angry at those that seem to disappear for a bit as you just don't know what life is dealing up for them.
> 
> Thanks friends,
> Marsha


Marsha ... my heart goes out to you. I will keep you and your family in my prayers.

Darling Paula ... earlier this evening ... once again ... I wrote a response to you and other friends here as to why I haven't been here as much as I'd like. Again, after making an effort to write what has transpired over the past several months ... my response was lost and I was asked to sign in again!!! This has happened too many times! I have gotten frustrated with this ... but, so be it. 

Anyway, what I highlighted up above from what Marsha said is how I feel and think.

I LOVE so many members/friends on SM. I have not intentionally left you. I will make an effort to start posting a lot more soon.

I'd like to respond to so many posts here ... I agree with so much of what a lot of you have shared.

In the meantime, Paula, I will share my phone number with you in a PM. And, I hope you will give me yours. Although I can't be on the computer a long time, I can talk on the phone. I just want you to know I love you and appreciate all your beautiful prayers and caring. 

And, Deb ... whomever called you a BYB must be a juvenile delinquent who has nothing better to do. We know you are an Earth Angel to so many, many puppy doggies.

Paula, thank you for starting this thread. Please know you are loved by so many. And, please don't leave SM.

Marie


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

KAG said:


> I think it would be hilarious if we all posted our Driver's License pictures. Just black out the addresses.
> xoxoxoxoxo





3Maltmom said:


> Anything for you, Kerry. Have a good laugh. I'm Orange ~ :HistericalSmiley:





KAG said:


> Here's me. Helmet Head.



:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:You ladies are the best!! I got mine out to take a pic to share and then I thought that perhaps for the GOOD of SM, I shouldn't.:brownbag:

Both of you are hot!:smheat:


----------



## iheartbisou

Cosy said:


> As for whose dog is cute, etc., I do like to see all the dogs, but there have also been posts made regarding those dogs that are posed and how we want to see action shots. Well, that offended me a bit.


I have to say, I agree with this- it's a bit offensive (sorry I just have to say it while we're all clearing the air). I'm sorry but my dog poses, she just does.

And I live in a city of (_at least_) 19 Million people where dogs are not allowed in parks. The few times she's touched grass, I've posted photos of her jumping around..but that has been very rare. 

I think those who want to see more action shots and less posing, should take photos of their own dogs doing that. I'd love to see them. But they shouldn't make others feel as they shouldn't post photos because they're dog happens to be prissy and posing.

Also, all of the dogs (malts and non) I've seen on this site, I would be proud and thrilled to call my own..whether they're wide eyed, narrow eyed or no eyed!! I love them all..and to me it doesn't matter if they're from a fancy place or the local rescue. They're all perfect to me. 
(And that includes muzzle lengths too!) lol!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

MalteseJane said:


> :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:I can attest to this :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:she is spending way too much time on games :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


Hahahaha!!! Hey!!!! ... It's cheaper than going to a therapist!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: LOL


----------



## uniquelovdolce

iheartbisou said:


> I have to say, I agree with this- it's a bit offensive (sorry I just have to say it while we're all clearing the air). I'm sorry but my dog poses, she just does.
> 
> And I live in a city of (_at least_) 19 Million people where dogs are not allowed in parks. The few times she's touched grass, I've posted photos of her jumping around..but that has been very rare.
> 
> I think those who want to see more action shots and less posing, should take photos of their own dogs doing that. I'd love to see them. But they shouldn't make others feel as they shouldn't post photos because they're dog happens to be prissy and posing.
> 
> Also, all of the dogs (malts and non) I've seen on this site, I would be proud and thrilled to call my own..whether they're wide eyed, narrow eyed or no eyed!! I love them all..and to me it doesn't matter if they're from a fancy place or the local rescue. They're all perfect to me.
> (And that includes muzzle lengths too!) lol!


 i loove all pictures and the ones of posed doggies with clothes make my day !! dolce doesnt care much for clothes n he doesnt like sitting still except if hes sleepy ..lol n thenhe looks high !! hahhaha


anyway im so glad this thread was started and i just wanna say i love u all , i am very grateful i found SM and i hope to be here for years on end... i think communication is the key and i love that this thread had that , everyone voiced how they felt and its amzing how so many ppl had similar issues and had not voiced into now... sm rocks so lets keep it that way .. if someone post something negative lets just not respond.. 

have a great day ladies... n men ...


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

3Maltmom said:


> Of course I was stoned. Good Lord, who goes to the DMV otherwise? :HistericalSmiley:


LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody

KAG said:


> Deb, you look great, honey. Stoned, but great!
> xoxoxoxooxox


You know it's bad when they ask you to walk a straight line and touch your nose with your outstretched arm just to get you license :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: 
This really isn't fair. You and Kerry actually look good in your license photos!! Mine isn't too bad but my BJs card photo (which they refuse to update after about 20 years) could haunt houses.:w00t::w00t:


----------



## mom2bijou

Where to begin? Well I've definitley been less active on SM just b/c of work and also I am able to keep in contact thru FB w/alot of SMer's. FB has actually deepened SM friendships for me. But I do check new posts every morning but have commented less. Some days more than others but for the most part I am guilty of contributing much less than in the past. With that being said, SM still holds a special place in my heart. So many of you mean so much to me. It seems like the drama cloud has been hovering over many of us lately. And as much as I've tried to stay out of it, it seems I can't run from it. This guilty by association crapola is ridiculous. None of the drama has involved me directly and everyone and I mean everyone on SM has always been so good to me. I've never been treated with anything but respect and kindness and I've done that in return. It's a shame that other people's drama has had a negative impact on our SM experience. Sure some of us are closer than others. Is it hard to keep up with new members? Absolutely. But I hope SM can recover and old friendships strengthen and new friendships evolve. For me that is what SM has always been about. Fingers and paws crossed that all this other toxic drama gets weeded out of here. We should all be able to be friends with who we want and if someone else doesn't like who we are friends with that shouldn't make you a bad person. One should NEVER make their friends choose sides. This is not high school. It's a forum for mature adults. In the almost 4 years that I've been on SM I've had a 99% good experience and I hope we all bounce back. Maybe it'll never be the way it was, but hopefully the future will be a better one. 

PS Paula....I really hope you don't leave. I always think of you and your girls. What you did with B&B truly inspired me. 

HUGS to all my SM friends and their fluffs. I cherish each and everyone of you.


----------



## Snowbody

mom2bijou said:


> Where to begin? Well I've definitley been less active on SM just b/c of work and also I am able to keep in contact thru FB w/alot of SMer's. FB has actually deepened SM friendships for me. But I do check new posts every morning but have commented less. Some days more than others but for the most part I am guilty of contributing much less than in the past. With that being said, SM still holds a special place in my heart. So many of you mean so much to me. It seems like the drama cloud has been hovering over many of us lately. And as much as I've tried to stay out of it, it seems I can't run from it. This guilty by association crapola is ridiculous. None of the drama has involved me directly and everyone and I mean everyone on SM has always been so good to me. I've never been treated with anything but respect and kindness and I've done that in return. It's a shame that other people's drama has had a negative impact on our SM experience. Sure some of us are closer than others. Is it hard to keep up with new members? Absolutely. But I hope SM can recover and old friendships strengthen and new friendships evolve. For me that is what SM has always been about. Fingers and paws crossed that all this other toxic drama gets weeded out of here. We should all be able to be friends with who we want and if someone else doesn't like who we are friends with that shouldn't make you a bad person. One should NEVER make their friends choose sides. This is not high school. It's a forum for mature adults. In the almost 4 years that I've been on SM I've had a 99% good experience and I hope we all bounce back. Maybe it'll never be the way it was, but hopefully the future will be a better one.
> 
> PS Paula....I really hope you don't leave. I always think of you and your girls. What you did with B&B truly inspired me.
> 
> HUGS to all my SM friends and their fluffs. I cherish each and everyone of you.


:goodpost:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

mom2bijou said:


> One should NEVER make their friends choose sides. This is not high school. It's a forum for mature adults. In the almost 4 years that I've been on SM I've had a 99% good experience and I hope we all bounce back. Maybe it'll never be the way it was, but hopefully the future will be a better one.


Ok...2nd standing ovation and huge applause this week!:woohoo2::woohoo2::woohoo2:

It is really a sad day when as adults, we are made to feel we can or can't participate or even be friends when another friend or group of friends don't get along. Why do I want to break out into song, "All We Need Is Love" by the Beatles? :wub:

That being said, I love you chicarita and I miss seeing you post here on SM. So get posting missy!


----------



## heartmadeforyou

3Maltmom said:


> Frankie: Are we going to have Little Blind Billy Babies? LBBB's??
> 
> Joplin: Don't be stupid Franny, he doesn't have any balls.
> 
> Frankie: Duh, Jops. That's why he can't see.


HAHAHA! I love reading your posts, Deb! I feel like I know your "goon squad" and the happy craziness of your life.:Sunny Smile:

I've been hanging around here for about a year and the information people share out here has been invaluable to me as a new maltese owner. I was so broken hearted when our rescued mini Eskie had to be put down for biting a child even after a year of training. I wanted so bad to be able to heal her spirit and felt like I failed her.

Bogie has been a godsend to me. Life with my oldest daughter's drug addiction and the ensuing fear for where my granddaughter would end-up has been tough. I am self-employed and work from home so I have limited outside contact. When I get depressed I withdraw even more. Sometimes even from this forum.:shy:

Being able to login to SM and talk about the UNCOMPLICATED love I have for Bogie (which is the common thread we share with each other) has really helped pull me out a couple of times. I hate it when humans are mean to each other. 

I say Bogie is my furry Prozac because he will never be a drug addict, never be abusive, never ask for money, never hold grudges, and never get mad at me if I give him a funny haircut. He loves me unconditionally. :wub: We can learn alot from our fluffnuggets. Maybe I should ask myself WWBD? (What would Bogie do?) if a discussion starts to get snippy. Maybe I should step in and offer up a "toy" (post a diversion) to get everyone to be more playful and not let things get too serious... We can help each other make this a positive and fun place to be. If any of us slips, we can remind them of this and then FORGIVE and move on.

I have had a difficult time getting through the technology of the forum enough to share my personality. :smpullhair:I had made good progress with the old format, then the change. I'm hanging in there and learning, though, and I'll try hard to post more pics and PM friends. You guys are worth it!

Bogie sends kisses to all the ladies :smootch:and butt-sniffs (it's probably good we don't have a smilie for this!) to all they guys. Have a great day!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

Originally Posted by *Cosy*  
_As for whose dog is cute, etc., I do like to see all the dogs, but there have also been posts made regarding those dogs that are posed and how we want to see action shots. Well, that offended me a bit._




iheartbisou said:


> I have to say, I agree with this- it's a bit offensive (sorry I just have to say it while we're all clearing the air). I'm sorry but my dog poses, she just does.
> 
> And I live in a city of (_at least_) 19 Million people where dogs are not allowed in parks. The few times she's touched grass, I've posted photos of her jumping around..but that has been very rare.
> 
> I think those who want to see more action shots and less posing, should take photos of their own dogs doing that. I'd love to see them. But they shouldn't make others feel as they shouldn't post photos because they're dog happens to be prissy and posing.
> 
> Also, all of the dogs (malts and non) I've seen on this site, I would be proud and thrilled to call my own..whether they're wide eyed, narrow eyed or no eyed!! I love them all..and to me it doesn't matter if they're from a fancy place or the local rescue. They're all perfect to me.
> (And that includes muzzle lengths too!) lol!


You know, I really don't think anyone should be offended by a statement like that or be afraid of posting posed pics due to that. I think I kind of remember a few times statements like that were made and I got the impression that the reason for the statement was to make others who can't get great portrait type pics, or pics where their baby looks really great not feel bad. I love ALL pics!! Pics of my Zoe will almost always be posed because that's what I taught her as a puppy. And my darlin' girl learns her lesson well. :wub: Jett...well I can catch him sometimes in action or a candid shot. Most times it's posed because once I get down to his level he comes running for my lap. I have a feeling Callie will be the same way.

Maybe we all need to give each other a bit more grace and try to see if a statement that might hurt our feelings is perhaps making someone else who is feeling insecure at the moment a bit better? :innocent:

And Andrea God bless you I couldn't agree more! What is cuter than a white fluffy dog? Nothing! Any and all white fluffies are indeed perfect!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

heartmadeforyou said:


> HAHAHA! I love reading your posts, Deb! I feel like I know your "goon squad" and the happy craziness of your life.:Sunny Smile:
> 
> I've been hanging around here for about a year and the information people share out here has been invaluable to me as a new maltese owner. I was so broken hearted when our rescued mini Eskie had to be put down for biting a child even after a year of training. I wanted so bad to be able to heal her spirit and felt like I failed her.
> 
> Bogie has been a godsend to me. Life with my oldest daughter's drug addiction and the ensuing fear for where my granddaughter would end-up has been tough. I am self-employed and work from home so I have limited outside contact. When I get depressed I withdraw even more. Sometimes even from this forum.:shy:
> 
> Being able to login to SM and talk about the UNCOMPLICATED love I have for Bogie (which is the common thread we share with each other) has really helped pull me out a couple of times. I hate it when humans are mean to each other.
> 
> I say Bogie is my furry Prozac because he will never be a drug addict, never be abusive, never ask for money, never hold grudges, and never get mad at me if I give him a funny haircut. He loves me unconditionally. :wub: We can learn alot from our fluffnuggets. Maybe I should ask myself WWBD? (What would Bogie do?) if a discussion starts to get snippy. Maybe I should step in and offer up a "toy" (post a diversion) to get everyone to be more playful and not let things get too serious... We can help each other make this a positive and fun place to be. If any of us slips, we can remind them of this and then FORGIVE and move on.
> 
> I have had a difficult time getting through the technology of the forum enough to share my personality. :smpullhair:I had made good progress with the old format, then the change. I'm hanging in there and learning, though, and I'll try hard to post more pics and PM friends. You guys are worth it!
> 
> Bogie sends kisses to all the ladies :smootch:and butt-sniffs (it's probably good we don't have a smilie for this!) to all they guys. Have a great day!!!



What a great perspective! And I love the WWBD slogan! Maybe we should have TWO new icons made for threads, "Take Back SM" and "WWMD" for "What would Malts do?" so no one feels excluded in that little catch phrase. :Sunny Smile: Felt like a bit of sunshine! lol


----------



## Maglily

LJSquishy said:


> OMG, you have all managed to make me cry..LOL! Look at how heartfelt this topic has become, and how all of us have come together. Let's keep it this way from now on!
> 
> Thank you to all who replied to my post as well - you are all so kind. I will make an effort to post more pictures of my babies.
> 
> I love you all!


I was just back to reading this post (continuing from last nite) and then found a reference to your original post, then lost the page again....and finally I see your name again.....ANYHOW....just wanted to say I love seeing your pups too and I love your name....LJSquishy...what does it mean?


----------



## heartmadeforyou

KAG said:


> Deb, you look great, honey. Stoned, but great!
> xoxoxoxooxox


HAHAHALOLOLOLHAHA! Maybe she had the munchies and ate too many cheetoes... Could be why she is orange!


----------



## Alice Ana

i have only been on here for a few months, so i'm not sure how it used to be. i notice a lot of people posting on threads though.. but i still don't have everyone's name down or anything yet.... so i can't really say much on this topic. :/


----------



## mom2bijou

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Ok...2nd standing ovation and huge applause this week!:woohoo2::woohoo2::woohoo2:
> 
> It is really a sad day when as adults, we are made to feel we can or can't participate or even be friends when another friend or group of friends don't get along. Why do I want to break out into song, "All We Need Is Love" by the Beatles? :wub:
> 
> That being said, I love you chicarita and I miss seeing you post here on SM. So get posting missy!


 I love you too chicarita <-------I LOVE that term! Nice word creation Crystal!


----------



## Maglily

mom2bijou said:


> I love you too chicarita <-------I LOVE that term! Nice word creation Crystal!


 
I thought it was a real word :brownbag: LOL


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

mom2bijou said:


> I love you too chicarita <-------I LOVE that term! Nice word creation Crystal!





Maglily said:


> I thought it was a real word :brownbag: LOL


I don't think I can take credit for it. I'm thinking maybe I learned it from Heidi (Tchelsi and Tatumn's mommy). She is one who I am going to have to really start to harass to get her bum back here on SM and realize that posting pics from Photobucket is NOT that time consuming!!! I think we ALL need to start harassing her to get back on here and share some new pics of her adorable T's. :thumbsup:


----------



## Maglily

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I don't think I can take credit for it. I'm thinking maybe I learned it from Heidi (Tchelsi and Tatumn's mommy). She is one who I am going to have to really start to harass to get her bum back here on SM and realize that posting pics from Photobucket is NOT that time consuming!!! I think we ALL need to start harassing her to get back on here and share some new pics of her adorable T's. :thumbsup:


I think we should all take pics at a lower pic size so we dont' spend so much time re-sizing...but I know I won't do it. I might take a really good shot that I 'need' to have at 5 megs.


----------



## angelgirl599

I really loved reading this thread too. 

Honestly, I didn't know people were offended when there were not a lot of responses to their threads. I try and read all of them if/when I can but if someone has already said what I wanted to say, I don't respond bc I feel like it's repetitive.  I definitely don't think to myself, "Oh so-and-so posted this thread so I'm not going to respond". If there's a bunch of replies to a picture post about how cute your dog is, I will respond as well but for a thread about tearstaining or something like that where someone has already said it, I just refrain from posting.

Also I really do try to take pictures of Lola. She is not photogenic hahaha and action shots are blurry bc she is running out of the frame, shaking which turns her into blurry wind of white fluff or trying to maul the camera bc i have a treat over it in trying to get her to sit or just take a picture, etc. It's very difficult to say the least, but I LOVEEEEEEEEE seeing people's pictures and try to comment on them when I can.

Anyway, my point is I loved SM the way it was. I always learn something new and all our members' knowledge has been unbelievably helpful. 

However, I have been posting less bc it seems like people were being banned left and right or people were being blasted for voicing their opinion. I do reread my responses to try and make sure it is not offensive to anyone but that's difficult bc people construe things differently, especially online when tone isn't often translated well online. In that way, I feel like editing myself bc someone MIGHT be offended is a lot of work just to put up a post even if it's just to say something simple. I do want to share stuff that's happening in my life but I felt like it was obnoxious to post when I got a promotion at work I wasn't expecting because at the same time someone else had just gotten laid off. I was excited, but I didn't want to make someone else feel bad about it. Timing hasn't been right for things I've been wanting to post. I guess i have been lurking a lot lately just because of all of this. 

I feel like FB is easier for me bc I get stuff sent to my phone automatically, the new SM email reminders say something to the extent of this is the latest post and you won't get another email until you visit the thread again. Is there anyway to just get new responses sent without having to revisit the thread? Also, I like FB bc I start putting faces to names, it makes it more personal. My fiance (I just got engaged 2 weeks ago!) makes fun of me because I know if we were out in public, I would recognize your fluff before I recognized most of you :blush:

Anyway, sorry for the rambling, I love the SM family and I will try to post more as the forum changes back to the atmosphere that we all enjoyed so much before.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

angelgirl599 said:


> I really loved reading this thread too.
> 
> Honestly, I didn't know people were offended when there were not a lot of responses to their threads. I try and read all of them if/when I can but if someone has already said what I wanted to say, I don't respond bc I feel like it's repetitive.  I definitely don't think to myself, "Oh so-and-so posted this thread so I'm not going to respond". If there's a bunch of replies to a picture post about how cute your dog is, I will respond as well but for a thread about tearstaining or something like that where someone has already said it, I just refrain from posting.
> 
> Also I really do try to take pictures of Lola. She is not photogenic hahaha and action shots are blurry bc she is running out of the frame, shaking which turns her into blurry wind of white fluff or trying to maul the camera bc i have a treat over it in trying to get her to sit or just take a picture, etc. It's very difficult to say the least, but I LOVEEEEEEEEE seeing people's pictures and try to comment on them when I can.
> 
> Anyway, my point is I loved SM the way it was. I always learn something new and all our members' knowledge has been unbelievably helpful.
> 
> However, I have been posting less bc it seems like people were being banned left and right or people were being blasted for voicing their opinion. I do reread my responses to try and make sure it is not offensive to anyone but that's difficult bc people construe things differently, especially online when tone isn't often translated well online. In that way, I feel like editing myself bc someone MIGHT be offended is a lot of work just to put up a post even if it's just to say something simple. I do want to share stuff that's happening in my life but I felt like it was obnoxious to post when I got a promotion at work I wasn't expecting because at the same time someone else had just gotten laid off. I was excited, but I didn't want to make someone else feel bad about it. Timing hasn't been right for things I've been wanting to post. I guess i have been lurking a lot lately just because of all of this.
> 
> I feel like FB is easier for me bc I get stuff sent to my phone automatically, the new SM email reminders say something to the extent of this is the latest post and you won't get another email until you visit the thread again. Is there anyway to just get new responses sent without having to revisit the thread? Also, I like FB bc I start putting faces to names, it makes it more personal. My fiance (I just got engaged 2 weeks ago!) makes fun of me because I know if we were out in public, I would recognize your fluff before I recognized most of you :blush:
> 
> Anyway, sorry for the rambling, I love the SM family and I will try to post more as the forum changes back to the atmosphere that we all enjoyed so much before.


You are correct Dianna in that it IS very easy to misinterpret the meaning behind even the most innocent of posts. We all have to remember that.

As for sharing personal things....I think it very kind and considerate of you to think of how sharing a promotion could be difficult for the many many people who have been laid off or lost a job due to the economy. This is first and foremost a forum to share about our Maltese. And that's what I meant when I talked about letting people see a bit of your personality and home life...through our common bond, our Maltese. And of course it's fine to share personal things too. But I just wanted to tell you I think it very thoughtful of you to consider that sharing some of your good fortune in this economy could be hard for others to hear. You're a lovely person and your Lola is beautiful.

And I'm the same way....I may not know the persons name here on SM but I sure do know their Malts name!:blush:


----------



## Snowbody

Diana - I have missed you and beautiful Lola. :wub: I agree about tone of voice vs. reading something. Can be two different animals (or should I say two different Maltese). 
I find that when I read posts about something good happening to someone who I care about (and I do care about our SM community) it gives me a boost. Sometimes the only smile on a tough day. I love to hear that other people are doing well at work, getting married (CONGRATS TO YOU :wub2: :chili or enjoying some experience they're having. I guess I've never been a very "why me" kind of person and feel like good things do come around to good people, maybe at different times. Glass half full. But I guess others will feel it rubs salt on the wound if they are less fortunate. Now I'm feeling really guilty about posting my free sweepstakes trip to Paris back in April. I guess I should censor myself first and think of others more, but I really do consider members here my friends and enjoy sharing the good and bad.


----------



## KAG

Yes, Lola is beautiful.
xoxoxoxo

Sue,
Don't you dare ever feel guilty. We are here, no matter what. For good times and bad. Your trip was romantic, you deserved it. I'm glad you shared the beautiful pictures with us. 
xoxoxoxo

ps The license picture is probably from 1990, 91. Why they never updated it, I have no idea. It expires in 2011, I'll probably have to get a new photo then. Right now I'm trying to grow out my hair and look exactly like Gene Simmons from KISS!! LOL
xoxoxox


----------



## momtoboo

bailey02 said:


> I am fairly new to SM but trust when I say there are alot of us newbies here that do care!!!! I always enjoy seeing pictures of malts I could careless if they are from a high priced reputable breeders. In fact I love to see the transformation of a rescue dog. It brings tears to my eyes when I see a rescue dog so full of life after they have had a life of neglect. I dont know what excatly happened to Boo but I pray that he has a successful recovery. I just felt the need to let you know there are new people on here that do care. The past is the past and we should all move forward in a positive direction. Give kisses to your fluff's


Thanks, you're an exceptionally kind person. Boo took a flying leap off of a high bed & severly injured his right knee,which also caused his left knee to also need surgery. 



CloudClan said:


> So much of what you said here rings true.
> 
> Hugs to you and Hannah and Sweet, Boo. I have to admit, I didn't know you were going through so much, but I for one have always loved the pictures of your babies.
> 
> Thank you so much, hugs right back to you your beautiful babies.
> 
> 
> 
> Beck, you and your little guy are very dear and when I come here I want to share with other people who want to SPOIL their maltese--not with closets full of bows or clothes or bling, but with Love. Mickey has that in abundance.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. I love all Maltese and even our honorary Maltese family members. I miss the abundance of picture posts of our very loved babies of all shapes, sizes and muzzle-lengths. (So long as the pictures do not end up as diagrams to show how they are undesirable muzzle lengths). :blink:





Matilda's mommy said:


> Sue, I couldn't agree with you more, I have always loved seeing pictures of Boo and Hannah, they are some of my favorites. I also have lost interest in taking pictures of my girls and changing my siggy, it does seem like any one really cares. I understand how you feel about the pm's, I was hurting so deeply when my daughter tried to commit sucide, I received 4 pms, I cherish those who took the time to pm me, pray with me and share with me. I love them and they have a special place in my heart, but like you I hurt that more didn't seem to care. I'm also to blame because many times I could have pmed other's. I have let alot of people down and I am so sorry. I will try harder. There are many of us here that have hurting hearts, we need to pay more attention to one another that is what made sm so special.


Paula,I'm sorry about your daughter. That's very sad,hope she is doing better.I didn't know,I've been Boo's personal nursemaid for mths now & my on-line time is short & sporadic, to put it mindly.I've missed a lot & will probably miss more. I use to always try to send PMs when members were down,sadly it's one of the things I gave up as I quietly & sadly felt less & less connected here. Maybe & hopefully it's not too late to get back to the way "things were" when times were good. Hugs to you & Matilda & B&B 



I found nemo said:


> The one GOOD thing that being on this forum has brought to me is : you as my friend. I cherish that. :grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


I love you Andrea, you know I do. You're my BFF with a heart of gold. No matter what, you & Nemo are in my heart forever. Hugs



njdrake said:


> :goodpost:
> 
> 
> 
> Sue, I know exactly what you're saying, I've felt the same way many times. I for one always love seeing Boo and Hannah and hearing about them. I really do care and I'm sorry I didn't check to see how Boo was doing but I did worry right along with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :goodpost:
> 
> First I want to say that I was in Gulfport 5 months and came home May 20th so I was traveling and then catching up with things at home and with my friends here. I didn't have much time for anything and wasn't on my computer much at all, only quick email checks. Life is starting to get back to normal so I hope to get back to posting on here. I've read this thread several times today. I've written several posts and deleted them but I keep coming back to read the thread.
> 
> I agree with so much of what so many of you have said. I wish I could post an answer to everyone.
> 
> Like Paula, please don't leave! We love you and your 2 girls here. I love your Matilda and remember the day you got B&B. I can remember being so happy for you and happy that B&B wolud have such a loving home.
> 
> Lisa ..... You, London and Preston are valuable members here and I can't imagine anyone thinking you're not. You should never feel like you're a lesser person for any reason.
> 
> I've said before that SM was changing and it started long before the new administration took over so personally I don't think that has anything to do the changes here. Its not as personal as it was and I miss that. There's so many members gone that were a big part of SM. I agree we got away from stories about our pups and pictures and started getting more into a who's who and the popularity of a few breeders. I have three healthy (except for Zoey's IBD) happy Malts and I feel lucky to have my girls and I'm thankful everyday. The bottom line is we all love our dogs regardless of where they came from. I've almost given up on SM several times in the past few months but I keep coming back. I hope we can all pull together and get SM back to the great forum it used to be. I felt like SM was family and I had a lot of friends on here but the way it is now I'm not sure anyone would even know if I left.


Thanks for responding to my post Jane. I did notice you've been missing & was sad about that. I've been sad a lot lately & missing the friends that I felt were a huge part of the heart of SM. I had no idea that many were feeling the same as I about the change here. Whatever happens here in the future, just know that I've always thought of you as being one of the best of the best here on SM. Hugs



Well, I'd like to say, I'm very impressed with the way this thread has gone. So many emotions,thoughts & feelings being shared by so many. It's helpful to know that so many others could feel & see what was happening & has been happening to the "heart" of SM. Maybe it's not to late,maybe there's hope. I'll try to hang around a bit more,see if that "lovin feeling" returns & pray missing friends come back. I read through this whole thread,shed a couple of tears:blush: , but feel quite relieved too.I wish I could respond to more posts, but I have to get back to playing nursemaid to Boo. Big Hugs to you all. I'll pop back later.


----------



## maltlovereileen

uniquelovdolce said:


> have a great day ladies... n men ...


Um, if any of the men who are members of this forum are anything like my husband, they wouldn't be coming near this thread with a 10 foot pole! LOL  



angelgirl599 said:


> However, I have been posting less bc it seems like people were being banned left and right or people were being blasted for voicing their opinion.


Something I've wondered about... someone who was banned recently (sorry, can't remember name) was only banned for a limited period of time. On another forum I was on awhile back, that was called suspended (happens for breaking the rules - basically a handslap for typing something before you think either too many times or just going too far over the line offending another/other members). While it was a bit of a shake up when it happened to people, you at least knew that they would be back and it served as a reminder to think before you type (as in WWMD). I just wonder if the recent bannings are really suspensions or lifetime bans - have the people banned asked Yung? It just looks so final when you see the word "banned" under their name, but sometimes maybe it is just temporary? On the other forum (Ebay community), when a member was suspended, nothing was written under their name, they were just unable to type (so maybe the Admin folks had to ban them and then toggle them back on re-enabling them to type after their week or two suspension or more if it was something they did pretty severe). Additionally, on Ebay you would get what they called a 'pink slap' first...I think you accrued something like 3 before you were sent into suspension (of course, if people got out of control on a thread and did rapid fire meanness, they often accrued all the pink slaps and then the suspension pretty much bing bing bing). Anyway, it would be great to get some clarification on how this whole ban/suspension thing works around here.



KAG said:


> Here's me. Helmet Head.





KAG said:


> Deb, you look great, honey. Stoned, but great!
> xoxoxoxooxox


You ladies are brave (and cute, big hair stoned and all) LOL. I'm putting myself in the Witness Protection program - no way you're seeing Mine LOL :blink:



Canada said:


> (And I think the reason some people don't change up the siggie pic is because they could be afraid of erasing it!)


Raises hand



sophie said:


> I would love to have a siggy picture back - I deleted mine because I couldn't get it small enough and was PM'd a few times about it.


We have some talented ladies here... I tried for the LONGEST time to make mine and still couldn't get the sizing right til the ever sweet Kat sent me a PM with it sized and purdied up (still think of her sweet generosity every time it pops up and I see it:heart: I've tried helping people with siggies as best I can, but am limited to what I can do inside Photobucket (don't have a Photoshop or other program). Just in case your request got lost, I wanted to repost it here... or better still, maybe we should start a 'siggy request' thread where people could post a pic or two of their dogs and anything pertinent they would love to see (color or whatnot) to request a member who is good at this (I think we have several based on the awesome siggies I see here) make a siggy for them when they get a chance. Or do you think that would be too overwhelming/too many requests for the members who have the mad siggy making skillz? 

Anyway, love and hugs to everyone this morning... Still waiting to hear back from Paula to be sure she is going to stick around and share pics of her darling babies Buttons and Matilda. I've had to slap my hand several times to keep from PMing her, because I'm guessing she was deluged yesterday...but if she doesn't pop back on, I can't guarantee she won't be hearing from me too  *ahem Paula, you sticking around???*:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## maltlovereileen

Another suggestion (and hey, you'd get to use maybe the cutest smiley avail to us IMO haha)... if you are starting to feel you aren't getting enough responses, please give us dodos one last chance before you get hurt and leave us (because I think it's now apparent there could be a myriad of reasons no one or not enough people posted)... *how about posting this smiley to show you are feeling invisible*::tumbleweed:

*generic 'you' of course


----------



## uniquelovdolce

maltlovereileen said:


> Another suggestion (and hey, you'd get to use maybe the cutest smiley avail to us IMO haha)... if you are starting to feel you aren't getting enough responses, please give us dodos one last chance before you get hurt and leave us (because I think it's now apparent there could be a myriad of reasons no one or not enough people posted)... *how about posting this smiley to show you are feeling invisible*::tumbleweed:
> 
> *generic 'you' of course


 i like that idea


----------



## mpappie

ok everybody, here is my story. I am able to dart in and out of *sm* at work, it has always been a pleasant stress reliever for me. I love to look at *everyones *pictures. I do have a soft spot for rescues as Mr. Pup and Ollie came to me thru rescue, actually from MaryH.. Mr. Pup is also a Senior with a heart condition (doing ok though). 
Also guess what, I don't have a digital camera or cell camera so posting pictures is near impossible for us.
So that is why I don't post much, but I do feel as I know many of you.


----------



## MalteseJane

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I don't think I can take credit for it. I'm thinking maybe I learned it from Heidi (Tchelsi and Tatumn's mommy). She is one who I am going to have to really start to harass to get her bum back here on SM and realize that posting pics from Photobucket is NOT that time consuming!!! I think we ALL need to start harassing her to get back on here and share some new pics of her adorable T's. :thumbsup:


Lol I was thinking the same thing. Get her bum back:HistericalSmiley:I don't know what is so much better about posting pictures on Facebook. Personally I don't like it.


----------



## MalteseJane

Most of the people who are banned or suspended don't come back especially not if they feel they did not deserve it.


----------



## Katkoota

wow!!!! I go away from my computer screen of SM for few days, and return to this:w00t: In a way, it is good that I missed the thread until now because I see Paula changing her mind about leaving SM already :wub: Paula, don't even think about it!!!!! 

I skimmed through the thread quick - heart went melting seeing my dear ones post after staying quiet for sometimes in the public forum. Sue, Boo's mommy, for example:smootch: and many more. Love you all. I really don't like it when someone gets hurt feeling.

I tend to be one of the last to know about a caused trouble in the forum. I guess that I am more like Tammy when it comes to not being able to be around in SM - all depending on how things go in life away from the computer screen .. Away from my computer screen, there is whole lot of things to do, many decisions to make and new roads to take, a lot to take care of, a lot to deal with...most importantly, a lot of many other people who needs friends to be there for them, just like many dear members here who I always wish the best for them. 

If it is very quiet from my side, please know that it isn't because of the forum or any member or any person who I met via my PC screen. All I do in SM is have a good time. Really love it here and love many of the ones who are here. There is no way SM or anything related to it OR anything related to any member that will make me stop visiting. 

When I am on in SM, I try my best to respond to as many as I can. I can't miss a picture thread of ANYONE when I am on for longer time here. Posed maltese, running maltese, action shot or whatever!!! oh my, now this had me thinking, I came across one comment regarding the *posed maltese* pictures. What I understood from that specific comment (I am not aware if there were more comments regarding the posed picture topic) is that the poster hoped to see a variety of pictures other than just the *posed maltese* pictures. I am 100% sure that she loves the *posed maltese* pictures as well-just like all maltese lovers in this forum. I responded to that comment with a picture of Snowy and Crystal jumping in the pool. It doesn't mean that I don't like the posed maltese pictures. What I was trying to point out in that thread is that I don't care about the looks of any maltese. I don't care where anyone's maltese is from. I LOVE all your babies. In other words I find them all beautiful EVEN when they are WET NAKED (S&C are good at illustrating their maltese-rat look :HistericalSmiley at the end, it is their souls that I LOVE SO MUCH, it is their *personality* that captures my heart. I Just wanted to clear this out just in case I offended by posting S&C pictures (never in my intension to offend anyone)  

I am crazy about maltese and crazy about photography. For my two malts, I take posed pictures, action, crazy, sleepy, silly, goofy pictures ..when they are clean and tidy and when they are crazy and naked...you name it, I take these pictures. 

I am busy with a lot lately. I take care of one thing, another thing pops up that needs my care and attention which makes me have the chance to be on very very less. There are some pending PMs, pending e-mails that I need to take care of (really sorry, but will get back to all soon). 

I have some stuff to send for the raffle in SM - was supposed to send two weeks ago:blush: but to make it up for that, I will create a short video that is related to that and share it here. I also got some requests to share more KatToons to guess. I put the idea to sell the KatToons in a short pause because of me being busy, taking care of other things in my life. Nevertheless, I can't pause drawing the precious faces:wub: In fact, drawing is my therapy these days :wub: Besides of Snowy, Crystal and other people who have support to give. 

I also have Snowy and Crystal video and pictures to share. Will do so in another threads, another time just before leaving. 

After few weeks, the malts and I will be gone for sometime, but again I repeat, when I am not around, it has nothing to do with anyone here :grouphug: 

love and hugs,
Kat and the malts


----------



## Katkoota

MalteseJane said:


> Lol I was thinking the same thing. Get her bum back:HistericalSmiley:I don't know what is so much better about posting pictures on Facebook. Personally I don't like it.


haha :HistericalSmiley: I tell you, there are even more bums I try to get back here


----------



## MaryH

mpappie said:


> ok everybody, here is my story. I am able to dart in and out of *sm* at work, it has always been a pleasant stress reliever for me. I love to look at *everyones *pictures. I do have a soft spot for rescues as Mr. Pup and Ollie came to me thru rescue, actually from MaryH.. Mr. Pup is also a Senior with a heart condition (doing ok though).
> Also guess what, I don't have a digital camera or cell camera so posting pictures is near impossible for us.
> So that is why I don't post much, but I do feel as I know many of you.


Hey Mary Beth,

Mr. Pup, by the way, is probably the only dog who ever truly gave me a heart condition. It was a lovely Saturday afternoon, all the dogs were outside in the dog yard while I was right there in the kitchen washing the floor. Floor done, kitchen put back together and I let the dogs in, counting heads as I go. I came up one short .... hmmmmm. I go out to the dog yard. No stragglers. I had a bunch of rescue residents at the time with a grand total of 8 dogs living at the Maltese Madhouse. I was starting to panic .... did one get through the baby gate and run upstairs? Nope, no dog up there. Major panic setting in now. I run out the front door to get my neighbors to help with a search ... but search where?? Big commotion in the street ... my petsitter in my face, nervous and reverting to his native Spanish, his wife stopping traffic, Mr. Pup has figured out that his great escape was kind of scary and so it was time to lay down in the middle of the road. I ran out, scooped him up, and practically fainted. Lesson learned ... Mr. Pup was a mixed breed, part Maltese and part Monkey who climbed a 4-ft chain link fence because he thought the grass was greener on the other side. :w00t: Thank you and Mike for giving him a wonderful home!


----------



## mpappie

MaryH said:


> Hey Mary Beth,
> 
> Mr. Pup, by the way, is probably the only dog who ever truly gave me a heart condition. It was a lovely Saturday afternoon, all the dogs were outside in the dog yard while I was right there in the kitchen washing the floor. Floor done, kitchen put back together and I let the dogs in, counting heads as I go. I came up one short .... hmmmmm. I go out to the dog yard. No stragglers. I had a bunch of rescue residents at the time with a grand total of 8 dogs living at the Maltese Madhouse. I was starting to panic .... did one get through the baby gate and run upstairs? Nope, no dog up there. Major panic setting in now. I run out the front door to get my neighbors to help with a search ... but search where?? Big commotion in the street ... my petsitter in my face, nervous and reverting to his native Spanish, his wife stopping traffic, Mr. Pup has figured out that his great escape was kind of scary and so it was time to lay down in the middle of the road. I ran out, scooped him up, and practically fainted. Lesson learned ... Mr. Pup was a mixed breed, part Maltese and part Monkey who climbed a 4-ft chain link fence because he thought the grass was greener on the other side. :w00t: Thank you and Mike for giving him a wonderful home!


Hi Mary, that sounds like Pup, even to this day he tries to dash out the door, he never makes it more than a few feet:w00t: we have to be very careful. He also patrols the fence looking for escape routes, he can not be left alone outside even for a minute. At his age of 14!


----------



## allheart

LJSquishy said:


> I just typed out this really long text and accidentally hit the "back" button on my mouse and lost it all...so I will keep my new post shorter.
> 
> I agree with most of the posts on this topic, and I hope every one stays and sticks together. A lot of the time, I do feel like I'm not good enough, and don't have dogs that are good enough to post pictures of, etc. but I won't let that keep me from coming here. I love my pets more than I love most people and I will always be proud of them.
> 
> I feel like a lesser person sometimes because I am not financially able to donate to rescues, participate in raffles, etc. My husband is the only one in our family that works, and because we chose it to be that way, we have had to give up all of our "extras". We provide the best things for our Malts, and do not treat ourselves to extra things.
> 
> I love how generous people have been on SM as far as donations, gifts, etc to everyone, but when I see a post like "if every one on SM just gave $5 we would have enough"...What people don't realize is that for my husband and I, $5 is almost an entire day's worth of food for both of us. It's not our coffee money, it's not our movie money, it's our food budget for the day. I never wanted to come out and say that but I probably am not alone. It is hard to want to donate so badly but not be able to do so. I just wanted to bring that up because some members may feel excluded not having the ability to send money, gifts, and pay for membership.
> 
> When you strip us all down, we are all the same -- people who care about our Maltese. Let's keep it that way and continue to encourage every one! We ALL have beautiful dogs whether they are large, have tear stains, have topknots, are show dogs, etc. Each one is beautiful in their own way.


 
Lisa, I hope you know this, I have and always will just love you dearly :wub:
and your babies too :wub:


----------



## MisterFergie

As a newbie, I love SM! Even though I have very few posts, I'm cruising SM daily and reading everything. As a newbie, there are so many things that I'm curious about, but most questions have already been answered and older posters are annoyed at repeat questions. I'm hesitant at creating new threads and even of posting on other people’s threads. 

I love seeing the dog pictures and your sigs- especially the ones that show the malt’s personality! Ferg really isn't a fan of clothes, but I love seeing everyone else in their cute dresses!


----------



## MalteseJane

We have over 9000 registered members (am I right ?). How many of those registered members actually post ? What I don't like is that some of those people post *only *when they have a problem. You don't hear from them for months and suddenly they are back because they need something. Do they realize that if everybody would do the same thing the forum would not be there anymore the day they need it ? Forums die when nobody is posting. And frankly I am not inclined to answer that particular post. If you don't know me in good times why should I be there for you in bad times. I agree there are not many of those posts, but there are some.


----------



## roxybaby22

Um... hi!

I guess I'm a tad late to the party (as always...), but I thought I'd like to add an apology because I am guilty of only posting to a few thread. I'm really sorry to anyone that I may have directly or indirectly hurt. 

BUT, I do look at every thread, I'm just so *LAZY*! To come up with a simple response for one thread takes me like 10 minutes and then I just erase it all and go for a more generic response or don't even post at all. I'm truly sorry, it's really no excuse. And I'm disappointed in myself for mostly commenting on the threads with the most comments (I really can't believe it) when before I used to make it my mission to comment on all the picture threads, especially the ones with the least comments.

Sue, I've always loved to see pics of Hannah and Boo. They have the best haircuts ever! I really can't believe I forgot about Boo's accident and am really sorry for not even remotely being there. I hope everything is going fine. :grouphug:

Now on a better note, I love you ALL and YOUR MALTS very much... you don't even know... I guess, once again, that's my fault since I don't tell you. But, please know how much you mean to me, especially after all that has happened not too long ago. You ALL are amazing, the best ever and I couldn't ask for a better forum. I know with all of you involved the forum will be better than ever. 

It would be nice to give out silly superlative awards or something... Maybe to make the site more colorful, we could have a set of Spoiled Maltese siggies for people to use.

Oh, and Paula, BEST THREAD EVER!!! Please don't go anywhere!!!!

Brianna :heart:


----------



## Matilda's mommy

MalteseJane said:


> We have over 9000 registered members (am I right ?). How many of those registered members actually post ? What I don't like is that some of those people post *only *when they have a problem. You don't hear from them for months and suddenly they are back because they need something. Do they realize that if everybody would do the same thing the forum would not be there anymore the day they need it ? Forums die when nobody is posting. And frankly I am not inclined to answer that particular post. If you don't know me in good times why should I be there for you in bad times. I agree there are not many of those posts, but there are some.


 
Janine, that's just what I don't want to hear, it doesn't matter if someone posts once, if they have a problem and need advice that's why we are here, to help one another. I remember years ago when I made my first thread, I was so fearful, I didn't know if anyone would answer and I certainly wasn't sure anyone cared. I was so blessed by advice from Sher and many others back then, they made me feel welcome. That's what we need to do with one another, this should be a place where we can come and sit back and look at the babies, read and learn about the maltese breed, ask lots of questions and feel free to be ourselves, when you have someone who makes you feel judged you know longer want to post and you withdraw, that's what has happened here. When I made this thread I was reaching out trying to figure what happen to our sm, I missed ones who left who cared about me and others, I had know idea God had a different plan for this thread, he knew so many of us were hurting in our hearts for many different reasons, we needed to share so we could begin to heal our wounds. Lets not judge one another lets try and look at one another with love. That's what this world is lacking, we judge way to much. I prayed for so many last night, my heart broke when I read the posts, we need one another, I need all of you. I believe God wants me to stay here. Sooooo your stuck with me.:HistericalSmiley: I just want each of you to know you are very special to me, I mean it from the depths of my heart.


----------



## camfan

I'm late to the party too. What's all the hub-bub about?

I can't post as much as I did when I was a SAHM. I hope that can change but I don't see it happening any time soon.

I find myself responding in the "anything goes" "members" and "behavior" threads pretty much exclusively--and only a few times per week. I'm horrible at responding to photos and barely post any myself.

I miss you guys but you're always in my heart.

I remember when I first joined years ago I couldn't keep up with all the posts every day even when I was home full time! Now I come here and see the same posts up and haven't gotten a lot of action in weeks. It's a bummer. I hope things get better. :grouphug:


----------



## Poppy's mommy

I am sorry about not posting much either but I feel like I really don't have much to add since I don't have a Maltese or a small dog anymore since the passing of my Poppy. I try to keep up with everything but it is hard. On top of that I have been busy getting ready for my little lady bug who will make her appearance In August or maybe the last week of July, really don't know but I am so nervous. I really do appreciate the pms I get from members who check up on me to see how I am doing and I also cherish the many friendships I have made on here. : ), even though I do not have a little malt!:wub:


----------



## k/c mom




----------



## maggieh

Hooray!!!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy

*OH SHER:tender:I have missed you so much. Do you remember when I made my first thread? You were there to give me advice, I will never forget it. I'm sooooo glad your back:chili: You made my night:chili::chili:*


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

:yahoo:SHER'S BACK!!!! I MISSED YOU AND YOUR BABIES SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MUCH!!!!!!!


:yahoo:








​


----------



## Maglily

KAG said:


> Yes, Lola is beautiful.
> xoxoxoxo
> 
> Sue,
> Don't you dare ever feel guilty. We are here, no matter what. For good times and bad. Your trip was romantic, you deserved it. I'm glad you shared the beautiful pictures with us.
> xoxoxoxo
> 
> ps The license picture is probably from 1990, 91. Why they never updated it, I have no idea. It expires in 2011, I'll probably have to get a new photo then. Right now I'm trying to grow out my hair and look exactly like Gene Simmons from KISS!! LOL
> xoxoxox


 
Welcome back Sher! It's great to see you and your pups! I love the tiger pic. (sorry to post without saying hello, I didn't see the last post right above me)




sorry Kerry I am going to pop in here and add my 2 cents and say ditto and congrats on Diana's engagement !

we are supposed to celebrate good fortune and success not feel bad (and wish and enjoy it if it happens to ourselves and to others), I was happy to see all your photos.

my hair already looks like gene simmons LOL (that's on a bad hair day, not a good hair day). I think posting those driver's licence pics is a good idea.


----------



## tamizami

welcome back, sher!


----------



## Nikki's Mom

:chili::chili::chili::chili:Glad you are back!


----------



## sophie

WHHOOOO HHOOOO!!!!!!!!! 

:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:

Welcome Back - Sher you sure have been missed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:Sunny Smile: It's beginning to be a lot more sunny in here! :Sunny Smile:

Linda


----------



## KAG

So funny. Throughout this thread I wanted to post "where's Sher when we need her." Welcome back, sweet Sher, and babies.
xoxoxoxoxoox


----------



## sophie

Matilda's mommy said:


> Janine, that's just what I don't want to hear, it doesn't matter if someone posts once, if they have a problem and need advice that's why we are here, to help one another. I remember years ago when I made my first thread, I was so fearful, I didn't know if anyone would answer and I certainly wasn't sure anyone cared. I was so blessed by advice from Sher and many others back then, they made me feel welcome. That's what we need to do with one another, this should be a place where we can come and sit back and look at the babies, read and learn about the maltese breed, ask lots of questions and feel free to be ourselves, when you have someone who makes you feel judged you know longer want to post and you withdraw, that's what has happened here. When I made this thread I was reaching out trying to figure what happen to our sm, I missed ones who left who cared about me and others, I had know idea God had a different plan for this thread, he knew so many of us were hurting in our hearts for many different reasons, we needed to share so we could begin to heal our wounds. Lets not judge one another lets try and look at one another with love. That's what this world is lacking, we judge way to much. I prayed for so many last night, my heart broke when I read the posts, we need one another, I need all of you. I believe God wants me to stay here. Sooooo your stuck with me.:HistericalSmiley: I just want each of you to know you are very special to me, I mean it from the depths of my heart.


Paula!!! You're making me cry - in a good way!!!! Hugs,

Linda


----------



## Ladysmom

Catcher, you are a very smart boy! It was time for your mom to come back to SM!

WELCOME BACK!!!!!! :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## MaryH

Welcome back, Sher. It's nice to see you and your babies again!:cheer:


----------



## susie and sadie

:cheer:Sher, I am so glad you're back!!! :cheer:


----------



## Snowbody

CHER IS BACK!!! :chili::chili: WOW I HAVEN'T BEEN TO ONE OF HER CONCERTS IN YEARS.:aktion033::aktion033:
OHHHHHHHHHHHH, SHER IS BACK. :blink: WAAAAAAAY BETTER. :cheer:
LOVE YOU GIRLFRIEND AND SOOOO GLAD YOU'RE BACK.:good post - perfect WE MISSED YOU AND YOUR CUTIES. THOSE PHOTOS JUST MADE ME SMILE FROM EAR TO EAR.:wub::wub:


----------



## maggieh

Matilda's mommy said:


> JWhen I made this thread I was reaching out trying to figure what happen to our sm, I missed ones who left who cared about me and others, I had know idea God had a different plan for this thread, he knew so many of us were hurting in our hearts for many different reasons, we needed to share so we could begin to heal our wounds. Lets not judge one another lets try and look at one another with love. That's what this world is lacking, we judge way to much. I prayed for so many last night, my heart broke when I read the posts, we need one another, I need all of you. I believe God wants me to stay here. Sooooo your stuck with me.:HistericalSmiley: I just want each of you to know you are very special to me, I mean it from the depths of my heart.


Paula - you are so right - each person here is incredibly special and even though we're friends in the "virtual" world we truly care about each other and what happens to each other and are able to comfort each other when we need it. I don't post a lot, but I'm laughing, crying and praying with each and every one of you every day! Much love to you all!

Maggie


----------



## roxybaby22

:chili::chili::chili::chili: Sher, I missed you a lot!!!!! So has everyone else!!!! :chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## CloudClan

Sher, 
Welcome back. I have thought of you and your precious ones often in the last few months.


----------



## momtoboo

roxybaby22 said:


> Um... hi!
> 
> I guess I'm a tad late to the party (as always...), but I thought I'd like to add an apology because I am guilty of only posting to a few thread. I'm really sorry to anyone that I may have directly or indirectly hurt.
> 
> BUT, I do look at every thread, I'm just so *LAZY*! To come up with a simple response for one thread takes me like 10 minutes and then I just erase it all and go for a more generic response or don't even post at all. I'm truly sorry, it's really no excuse. And I'm disappointed in myself for mostly commenting on the threads with the most comments (I really can't believe it) when before I used to make it my mission to comment on all the picture threads, especially the ones with the least comments.
> 
> Sue, I've always loved to see pics of Hannah and Boo. They have the best haircuts ever! I really can't believe I forgot about Boo's accident and am really sorry for not even remotely being there. I hope everything is going fine. :grouphug:
> 
> Now on a better note, I love you ALL and YOUR MALTS very much... you don't even know... I guess, once again, that's my fault since I don't tell you. But, please know how much you mean to me, especially after all that has happened not too long ago. You ALL are amazing, the best ever and I couldn't ask for a better forum. I know with all of you involved the forum will be better than ever.
> 
> It would be nice to give out silly superlative awards or something... Maybe to make the site more colorful, we could have a set of Spoiled Maltese siggies for people to use.
> 
> Oh, and Paula, BEST THREAD EVER!!! Please don't go anywhere!!!!
> 
> Brianna :heart:


Thanks so much Brianna & please don't feel bad. You're a sweet person & I don't want you or anyone to feel bad.Hugs


----------



## momtoboo

Welcome back Sher.:aktion033: I've missed you & your precious little ones.


----------



## angel's mom

Oh Sher! I truly am so very glad you are back. I think about you so often and have missed you. :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom

Sher's Back!!! Mom, come look!! 

I can't believe my eyes!!

~ LBB


Welcome back Sher. I've missed you more than you can imagine. We love you my dear friend.

Deb, Jops, Frankie, LBB, Tommy, Raul, Coby, Pea Pod, and Sugar


----------



## Snowbody

3Maltmom said:


> Sher's Back!!! Mom, come look!!
> 
> I can't believe my eyes!!
> 
> ~ LBB
> 
> 
> Welcome back Sher. I've missed you more than you than you can imagine. We love you my dear friend.
> 
> Deb, Jops, Frankie, LBB, Tommy, Raul, Coby, Pea Pod, and Sugar


LMAO :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## notori

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I am actually starting to get kind of angry at the people who have left. IMO, if they had stuck around when things started to happen to change the spirit of SM (I'm not talking about Admin or the new format but newer people and how they interact with us here on SM and change the flavor of SM) we could have pulled together as a group or family to not allow newer members to take SM down this path. I want the old spirit or flavor of SM back and it will only happen if we take ownership back and redirect the way certain threads and mindsets are going.
> 
> I know I have times that I'm able to be on SM a lot. Other times I can only pop on every once in awhile. So sometimes I reply to tons of threads and others I can only respond to a few. But I do know that when I joined SM 6 years ago, there were hurt feelings even back then about lack of replies to certain threads and accusations of cliques. So that really is nothing new and sadly will always happen when involved in a group. I say develop some close friendships and try to keep up with those. Anything more then that is just an added blessing.
> 
> Paula, I love you so much and feel you would be doing both SM and yourself a real disservice if you left. Maybe I'm wrong but I've become pretty vocal lately about the mindset that is going on here that is taking SM away from the friendly, loving, down to earth group it used to be. And as a new store owner, that is NOT putting my business first because I know I'm making some people very unhappy. I'm hoping others will join so that there is not just a few lonely voices.
> 
> As for being de-friended on FB for being a part of SM, I don't think that is the actual mindset of this person. I think she is just really hurt and unable to think clearly right now. We've all been there when emotions are to a point that it's difficult to think and see clearly. Hopefully when wounds heal a bit, she will see that perhaps that was not really what she needed or wanted to do. As for why she is hurt, it does appear that an unjustified action was taken by Admin from what I've been told. However I was not on SM much during the time of that incident and never saw what actually took place, so I can't really say if what Admin did was correct or not. Just seems to me if there was any question, then ALL parties involved should have been given the same treatment.
> 
> As for the new forum, I get exhausted just thinking about having to be involved with another forum. But if I want to keep up with all my friends, some who have left SM and others who haven't, then that is what I have to do. It becomes tedious and saps the joy out of posting when you have to post the same thing several places and then feel you need to respond to the same post of someone else in several places. Do you copy and paste your same response in all the different places or do you have to come up with a new response for each format? I'm exhausted just explaining it! lol And, you have the same trouble makers going to the other forums that have either already been dealt with here or are at least known here. There is one byb already on the new forum who is well known here and does not post much here because of that. She is the main reason I have not registered on the new forum. I don't want to go through THAT drama again.:smstarz: So I don't think the problem is truly any particular forum or format or even admin. We just need to take some pride and ownership back in SM and redirect and educate certain attitudes and ways of thinking as well as redirect certain threads. I remember Deb (3MaltMom) and myself and a few others that would try to redirect threads when someone was trying to stir up trouble until Joe could get to it (this was before he had put a moderating team in place) by telling lame jokes. It was fun and funny! Remember?? Things weren't always perfect before, but WE took some control in those situations when Joe was not around.
> 
> Oh and Deb....I'm first in line for one of your byb puppies. I want one sired by LBB. Yep, I'll pay a ridiculously high price, and fly across the country to get the latest and greatest trend, the eyeless Maltese! :wub: :HistericalSmiley: What could we call this new designer dog? Gotta come up with a catchy name so it will catch on!:thumbsup:


Wow! It seems some are afraid of the new forum...LOL, and byb, really!? have you been to this persons house and seen first hand what you believe to be a byb? Or is it just hear-say and innuendo's. I thought this thread was all about playing nice.
Char


----------



## sophie

notori said:


> Wow! It seems some are afraid of the new forum...LOL, and byb, really!? have you been to this persons house and seen first hand what you believe to be a byb? Or is it just hear-say and innuendo's. I thought this thread was all about playing nice.
> Char


Really! I don't think anyone is "playing" nice. I think we are all trying to really be nice to each other. I don't think anyone has bashed the new forum. And, why do you feel the need to come in with such an ugly tone? The person referred to was not even named.

Please let's not let this thread turn into more unneeded drama!!!

Linda


----------



## Snowbody

notori said:


> Wow! It seems some are afraid of the new forum...LOL, and byb, really!? have you been to this persons house and seen first hand what you believe to be a byb? Or is it just hear-say and innuendo's. I thought this thread was all about playing nice.
> Char


Char - aren't you the one who posted on SM telling people to go to the new forum? I don't think we're afraid. Just not very interested. We've got what we want here.  
We've all evolved into playing nice throughout this thread until your post.


----------



## 3Maltmom

notori said:


> Wow! It seems some are afraid of the new forum...LOL, and byb, really!? have you been to this persons house and seen first hand what you believe to be a byb? Or is it just hear-say and innuendo's. I thought this thread was all about playing nice.
> Char


Char, I'm not even seeing what you are talking about. Crystal's post was not about BYB's, just a quick mention without naming anyone. Good heavens, I've known (yes known for a fact) we've had BYB's on this forum. So, yes, "Really", we've had more than our share of Puppy Producing Mini-Mills on this forum.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

no we arien't afraid of the new forum, see we want to stick together as a group you know a family, wanna join in Char, we have enough love for all of us


----------



## Ladysmom

notori said:


> Wow! It seems some are afraid of the new forum...LOL, and byb, really!? have you been to this persons house and seen first hand what you believe to be a byb? Or is it just hear-say and innuendo's. I thought this thread was all about playing nice.
> Char


:back2topic: Please!!!!!!!


----------



## angel's mom

Why is it there always has to be one????? 208 posts, one sour one. A lot of feelings and opinions all from the heart and all taken that way, except one. Geezzzzzzzzzzzzz!


----------



## 3Maltmom

Ladysmom said:


> :back2topic: Please!!!!!!!


Yes, back to topic!! 

And Paula, you are just a wonderful human being. 

I'm proud to call you my friend ~ B)


----------



## angel's mom

Yes, Paula. You bring comfort to many of us at times when we need it the most. You are indeed very special.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

angel's mom said:


> Why is it there always has to be one????? 208 posts, one sour one. A lot of feelings and opinions all from the heart and all taken that way, except one. Geezzzzzzzzzzzzz!


 
no there were 2:blink: they just need to feel loved and cared about


----------



## heartmadeforyou

*OMG! You are famous!*



KAG said:


> Here's me. Helmet Head.


Wow! You look like Kelly Labrock in your driver's license photo!


----------



## sophie

heartmadeforyou said:


> Wow! You look like Kelly Labrock in your driver's license photo!


WOW! Me thinks we have had a celebrity hiding among us all this time!!!! Beautiful!!!

Linda


----------



## pinkheadbaby

hi everyone, 
Just wanted to let you all know that I don't post enough but I do look, because I miss all of you and your cute babies. Paula, I think of you as that wonderful lady with the strong prayers. Wouldn't trade you for anyone or anything.
Facebook is nice but it's not SM! I connect with my family & friends far & near. I come back to SM to relax & enjoy others joy with the beautiful & funny maltese.
I was just getting comfortable posting on SM when I had some terrible traumas in my life. So many of you were so kind to me. I will never forget that.
I have been spending almost every waking moment getting one of our houses in shape to rent. My DH was using it as an "office" & had not thrown away anything since 1967. 
I confess I have not read all of the post in this thread so I hope I don't miss the mark by a mile, but it seems to me that there are many who can and will preserve & enjoy the original spirit of SM. That's what attracted me to all of you in the first place. 
As for the existance of a new site---who cares!! 
Deb, I want one of you BYB babies too!! LOL. Seriously, I'm still in love with Hope.
Sorry for the long post, but please know, I value each of you & hope I can post more.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Welcome home, Sher! You and your precious fluff babies have been missed very much!:wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

sophie said:


> WOW! Me thinks we have had a celebrity hiding among us all this time!!!! Beautiful!!!
> 
> Linda


Kerry is truly beautiful ... inside and out. I love her! She, like Paula, has a heart of gold. :wub: 

I think Kerry has the most gorgeous eyes. Her eyes look angelic ... although she can be very devilish sometimes! :innocent:


----------



## iheartbisou

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Welcome home, Sher! You and your precious fluff babies have been missed very much!:wub:


Welcome back!! I'm so glad you're here!!


I agree- Kerry is a stunner! _Beautiful_ inside and out.


----------



## Canada

:sHa_banana::dancing banana::sHa_banana:_*Sher is back! :sHa_banana::dancing banana::sHa_banana:*_


----------



## allheart

k/c mom said:


>


OMG!!!! :chili::wub::aktion033:

I'm so happy, I'm speachless. Sher, you have been missed so much, and OMG, your babies look awesome!!!!!

Just sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo happy Sher. Believe it :wub:


----------



## mi_ku_5

I been here quite bit recently but I don't post much. It really seems like some pick one tiny imperfection and make you out to feel like a bad dog owner. I just don't have the energy to carefully word everything I type to make sure it can't be taken the wrong way. Nor do I have the energy to make sure any pics I post are perfect. It seems like there is little room for being different here. I don't know that I will ever have a Malt from the "approved breeder list" and I know I won't be buying designer dog clothes or carriers. After one heated discussion in the grooming section, I took a break and don't think I've posted pics since. There is some great information to be had here but it definately doesn't feel like a family to me.

Nikki's mom, I want you to know that none of this is directed towards you. I really enjoy reading your posts and you do a great job of making the holistic lifestyle seems like an option instead of the only way to be a good dog owner.

I'm really bothered by the banning of a few members recently and the fact that the thread has dissapeared. It sounds as though they weren't actually banned but suspended. I hope they come back, but I can completely understand why they wouldn't.


----------



## k/c mom

maggieh said:


> Hooray!!!!!


Thanks so much, Maggie!





Matilda's mommy said:


> *OH SHER:tender:I have missed you so much. Do you remember when I made my first thread? You were there to give me advice, I will never forget it. I'm sooooo glad your back:chili: You made my night*


See what you started, Paula!! Remembering the old days and when you got Matilda ... made me melt!!






Crystal&Zoe said:


> SHER'S BACK!!!! I MISSED YOU AND YOUR BABIES SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MUCH!!!!!!!​


Thanks so much Crystal. You've been pretty busy in this thread I see .. giving your all for the home team!






Maglily said:


> Welcome back Sher! It's great to see you and your pups! I love the tiger pic. (sorry to post without saying hello, I didn't see the last post right above me)


Thanks so much. Kallie looooves the tiger. Alice (Godiva Goddess) sent the babies a huge care package of fabulous goodies and the tiger became Kallie's best (humping) buddy!






tamizami said:


> welcome back, sher!


Thanks so much, tami!! It's great to see you!





Nikki's Mom said:


> :chili:Glad you are back!


Suzan, thank you so much! I look forward to reading your words of wisdom!





sophie said:


> WHHOOOO HHOOOO!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Welcome Back - Sher you sure have been missed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :Sunny Smile: It's beginning to be a lot more sunny in here! :Sunny Smile:
> 
> Linda


Oh, Linda, how kind!!! Thank you!






KAG said:


> So funny. Throughout this thread I wanted to post "where's Sher when we need her." Welcome back, sweet Sher, and babies.
> xoxoxoxoxoox


LOL! Kerry you are too funny! I'm back as a regular member .. no more admin duties for me!! And you do look like a movie star in your driver's license picture!!






Ladysmom said:


> Catcher, you are a very smart boy! It was time for your mom to come back to SM!
> 
> WELCOME BACK!!!!!! :aktion033:


Awww, thanks Marj! I think you were not here when I took my leave. It's great to see you here, as well, my friend. Catcher loves his M'Lady's bows as you can see in the pics!






MaryH said:


> Welcome back, Sher. It's nice to see you and your babies again!


Thanks so much, Mary! I appreciate it very much!






susie and sadie said:


> Sher, I am so glad you're back!!! :cheer:


Thanks so much for all the cheering!! I really appreciate it!!!!!





Snowbody said:


> CHER IS BACK!!! :chili: WOW I HAVEN'T BEEN TO ONE OF HER CONCERTS IN YEARS.:aktion033:
> OHHHHHHHHHHHH, SHER IS BACK. :blink: WAAAAAAAY BETTER. :cheer:
> LOVE YOU GIRLFRIEND AND SOOOO GLAD YOU'RE BACK.:good post - perfect WE MISSED YOU AND YOUR CUTIES. THOSE PHOTOS JUST MADE ME SMILE FROM EAR TO EAR.:wub:


I love your clever post and the sentiment! Thank you sooooo much, dear friend!!!!!





roxybaby22 said:


> Sher, I missed you a lot!!!!! So has everyone else!!!!


Gosh, thank you so much for the big welcome back!! It's great to see you, too!





CloudClan said:


> Sher,
> Welcome back. I have thought of you and your precious ones often in the last few months.


Thanks so much! I really appreciate it!!




momtoboo said:


> Welcome back Sher.:aktion033: I've missed you & your precious little ones.


Thanks so much, Sue! I've missed you and your beautiful babies so much. I sure hope you will stay. You are such an asset to SM!





angel's mom said:


> Oh Sher! I truly am so very glad you are back. I think about you so often and have missed you. :grouphug:


Thanks so much for your welcome, Lynn! Much appreciated!





3Maltmom said:


> Sher's Back!!! Mom, come look!!
> 
> I can't believe my eyes!!
> 
> ~ LBB
> 
> 
> Welcome back Sher. I've missed you more than you can imagine. We love you my dear friend.
> 
> Deb, Jops, Frankie, LBB, Tommy, Raul, Coby, Pea Pod, and Sugar


Oh, you are so funny, Deb!!! I love your post! I've missed you, too, my friend!!! :heart:





Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Welcome home, Sher! You and your precious fluff babies have been missed very much!:wub:


Thank you so much!! It is so nice to read such sweet thoughts!





iheartbisou said:


> Welcome back!! I'm so glad you're here!!


Thank you so much for your post. :heart:




Canada said:


> :sHa_banana::dancing banana::sHa_banana:_*Sher is back! *_


Awww, thanks so much. Wonder how those dancing bananas would do on "So You Think You Can Dance"!! LOL




allheart said:


> OMG!!!! :chili::wub::aktion033:
> 
> I'm so happy, I'm speachless. Sher, you have been missed so much, and OMG, your babies look awesome!!!!!
> 
> Just sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo happy Sher. Believe it :wub:


Thanks so much Christine! It's great to see you back, also. Your pics and stories are a highlight of SM!



(I had to remove some of your smileys' from the quoted posts as I had too many images and it wouldn't let me post.)


----------



## theboyz

You add us to the list Sher!!! So glad to have you back!!:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033: !!!!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce

Sher im soo happy ur back , i dont know yu much but if im not mistaken when i first started postinf u responded to my questions , i would remember those fluffs anywhere , those pics are beautiful !!! ur fluffs look like little fluffy teddy bears too cute.. 

im not going to acknowledge the few negative post that popped up , because i think soo much good , soo much love and soo much COMMUNICATION came out of this post , it has truly warmed my heart and even though im a newbie ,just a few months i can tell there is alot of love in SM ,, and thats why im here and thats why i will stay here !!! i love u guys ..


----------



## Katkoota

k/c mom said:


>


*OMG!!! OMG!!! OMG!!!! I can't believe my eyes:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili: SHER and her 3 adorable babies are in SM again..i missed seeing these faces here *- I know that you are in my Facebook contact list, but trust me, I barely use facebook - I do it via my blackberry for quick status update (not often), or comment to pic (again,not often) or respond to messages. It isn't the same to post malt-related stuff there too. Thank you SO MUCH for popping in with a bunch of very cute pictures of your happy babies...Kallie:HistericalSmiley: you crack me up..love them all:wub::wub::wub: and love you too:wub:..

Paula, thank you so much for starting this thread ... I see Sue, Linda, Christine, and many many more everywhere in SM now :wub::chili:

awwh! I so wish I don't go soon!!!! please keep this spirit in SM, guys. Love you all:grouphug:

Kat


----------



## mom2bijou

WELCOME BACK SHER and FLUFFS!!!!! You got quite the homecoming and you deserve it! So glad to have you back with us!!


----------



## Katkoota

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Kerry is truly beautiful ... inside and out. I love her! She, like Paula, has a heart of gold. :wub:
> 
> I think Kerry has the most gorgeous eyes. Her eyes look angelic ... although she can be very devilish sometimes! :innocent:


I 100% agree :wub::wub: 

and :HistericalSmiley: at the last comment.

hugs
Kat


----------



## Katkoota

3Maltmom said:


> Sher's Back!!! Mom, come look!!
> 
> I can't believe my eyes!!
> 
> ~ LBB


:HistericalSmiley: Deb, you never fail to crack me up...love that LBB:wub: and love your adorable crew:wub:


----------



## Snowbody

sophie said:


> WOW! Me thinks we have had a celebrity hiding among us all this time!!!! Beautiful!!!
> 
> Linda


I agree. Or Kristen Alfonse (Hope) from Days of Our Lives, back in the day when I used to watch soaps. You were one hot number, Kerry. In fact, you still are!!:thumbsup:


----------



## donnad

Welcome back, sher!


----------



## princessre

HALLELUJAH!!!!! SHER IS BACK!!!!! WE HAVE MISSED YOU SO MUCH!!!!! THIS IS THE BEST THREAD EVER!!!!!!! 
:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili: 

Thank you for giving us another chance!!!! I felt so bad I never told you personally how much you did for us as mod, and then you were gone and it was too late. Thank you so much!!! Welcome back!!! We are so glad!!!!


----------



## missiek

Welcome Back Sher! I was only a part of SM for a short time before you took a break. But I loved reading your posts and felt the love and support you have shown everyone here. I do hope you stick around....


----------



## Katkoota

njdrake said:


> First I want to say that I was in Gulfport 5 months and came home May 20th so I was traveling and then catching up with things at home and with my friends here. I didn't have much time for anything and wasn't on my computer much at all, only quick email checks. Life is starting to get back to normal so I hope to get back to posting on here. I've read this thread several times today. I've written several posts and deleted them but I keep coming back to read the thread.
> 
> 
> I've said before that SM was changing and it started long before the new administration took over so personally I don't think that has anything to do the changes here. Its not as personal as it was and I miss that. There's so many members gone that were a big part of SM. I agree we got away from stories about our pups and pictures and started getting more into a who's who and the popularity of a few breeders. I have three healthy (except for Zoey's IBD) happy Malts and I feel lucky to have my girls and I'm thankful everyday. The bottom line is we all love our dogs regardless of where they came from. I've almost given up on SM several times in the past few months but I keep coming back. I hope we can all pull together and get SM back to the great forum it used to be. I felt like SM was family and I had a lot of friends on here but the way it is now I'm not sure anyone would even know if I left.


Hey Jane, summer is around the corner ... Summer is already here for us (not sure about you guys), but I am sure that if it isn't there yet, it will soon be.... I hope to see tones of fun in the pool pictures :chili: I remember the ones that you posted last summer :wub: loved them. I sure noticed that you weren't around in SM much ... hope to see this change :grouphug:



momtoboo said:


> I have to get back to playing nursemaid to Boo. Big Hugs to you all. I'll pop back later.


give that trooper a big kiss from me:wub: love him ooooh and when you get the little chance, I hope you will take one pic of each of them :wub::wub:


----------



## mfa

OMG, SHER IS BACK!!!!!!!!!!!:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor  this is such a GOOD DAY for SM!!!!!!!!!


Sher, when i joined last oct completely broken hearted you gave me the most wonderful welcome....i am so grateful:heart:

it's soooo good to have you and your precious babies back!!!:Sunny Smile:


----------



## notori

Snowbody said:


> Char - aren't you the one who posted on SM telling people to go to the new forum? I don't think we're afraid. Just not very interested. We've got what we want here.
> We've all evolved into playing nice throughout this thread until your post.


WOW! Feel the love...LOL.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

notori said:


> WOW! Feel the love...LOL.


 
Awww Char I really do hope you feel the love, I'm sending you some right now in a HUG


----------



## Rocky's Mom

I know I'm new here....I really do like it here and hope that everyone gives me time to get to know me. I haven't been around in the last week or so because of out of town visitors, now I have my grandkids here. But I'll get back to posting more. You guys have been so warm and welcoming and made me feel right at home here. I hope this board sticks together...and hopefully you guys can consider me your friend one day. Hugs, Dianne


----------



## Katkoota

Rocky's Mom said:


> I know I'm new here....I really do like it here and hope that everyone gives me time to get to know me. I haven't been around in the last week or so because of out of town visitors, now I have my grandkids here. But I'll get back to posting more. You guys have been so warm and welcoming and made me feel right at home here. I hope this board sticks together...and hopefully you guys can consider me your friend one day. Hugs, Dianne


Sweet Dianne...despite the short time that you were here, I already loved all the threads and stories that you shared of handsome Rocky:grouphug: In fact, I love the fact that some recent/new members are active here and share about their precious malts. It makes the treat to visit SM even bigger 

I also wanted to thank you for giving me the opportunity to draw a kat-toon of my very first fluff other than a maltese, my friend.

hugs
Kat


----------



## uniquelovdolce

TheMalts&Me said:


> Sweet Dianne...despite the short time that you were here, I already loved all the threads and stories that you shared of handsome Rocky:grouphug: In fact, I love the fact that some recent/new members are active here and share about their precious malts. It makes the treat to visit SM even bigger
> 
> I also wanted to thank you for giving me the opportunity to draw a kat-toon of my very first fluff other than a maltese, my friend.
> 
> hugs
> Kat


 
i think u have all made us newbies feel very welcome. i love all the info , all the pictures , and ur heartfelt concern .... so to get me outta here its gonna be hard.. i also want to say that i have learned alot alot here regarding our fluffs.


----------



## bellaratamaltese

Sher, soooo glad to see you back!! *hugs you tight*


----------



## maltlovereileen

Hi Sher!!! I think you left right around when I started posting... looking forward to getting to know you better!  Your doggies are so pretty!


----------



## edelweiss

Gosh I finally finished this---it took me several days! Sorry I don't know you Sher---you must really be a nice person who was sorely missed by so many---so WELCOME HOME. 'looking fwd. to getting to know you.
I can't stay to chat as my little Kitzel is not well and I need to "play nurse". Deb (& any other prayers)---I need one of those prayers as he is due for Rabies shot on Monday. I will be gone just a week. The rabies has to be done a month before he can fly internationally and it is not optional So, keep us in your heart this week. I won't be on line are able to post as of next Sat.


----------



## Snowbody

edelweiss said:


> Gosh I finally finished this---it took me several days! Sorry I don't know you Sher---you must really be a nice person who was sorely missed by so many---so WELCOME HOME. 'looking fwd. to getting to know you.
> I can't stay to chat as my little Kitzel is not well and I need to "play nurse". Deb (& any other prayers)---I need one of those prayers as he is due for Rabies shot on Monday. I will be gone just a week. The rabies has to be done a month before he can fly internationally and it is not optional So, keep us in your heart this week. I won't be on line are able to post as of next Sat.


Sandi - happy you were able to post here and sending thoughts and prayers to Kitzel. I'm sure the rabies shot will be fine. Just make sure that's the only shot being given since our little ones should only get one at a time. :grouphug:


----------



## maltlovereileen

Maybe we can get Yung to add this one to our flotilla of smilies  :


----------



## k/c mom

maltlovereileen said:


> Maybe we can get Yung to add this one to our flotilla of smilies  :


There actually is a smiley like that ... I'll try to find it!

EDIT: I found it! Maybe Yung will add it! :thumbsup:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

OMG.....Sher is back!!! I am so happy!!!!:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:

Just let me be sick for a couple of days and this happens!! Oh Sher, now this is truly a coming together of all of us on SM. I have missed you more than you know. It is sooooo good to have you back!!! 

This is going to be a better forum....Paula staying, Whoo Hooo and Sher coming back..........what more could you ask for~~~


----------



## Snowbody

CeeCee's Mom said:


> OMG.....Sher is back!!! I am so happy!!!!:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:
> 
> Just let me be sick for a couple of days and this happens!! Oh Sher, now this is truly a coming together of all of us on SM. I have missed you more than you know. It is sooooo good to have you back!!!
> 
> This is going to be a better forum....Paula staying, Whoo Hooo and Sher coming back..........*what more could you ask for*~~~


 According to Betty White lately -- Robert Redford


----------



## uniquelovdolce

edelweiss said:


> Gosh I finally finished this---it took me several days! Sorry I don't know you Sher---you must really be a nice person who was sorely missed by so many---so WELCOME HOME. 'looking fwd. to getting to know you.
> I can't stay to chat as my little Kitzel is not well and I need to "play nurse". Deb (& any other prayers)---I need one of those prayers as he is due for Rabies shot on Monday. I will be gone just a week. The rabies has to be done a month before he can fly internationally and it is not optional So, keep us in your heart this week. I won't be on line are able to post as of next Sat.


 
prayers that everything will be ok for ur fluff!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

CeeCee's Mom said:


> OMG.....Sher is back!!! I am so happy!!!!:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:
> 
> Just let me be sick for a couple of days and this happens!! Oh Sher, now this is truly a coming together of all of us on SM. I have missed you more than you know. It is sooooo good to have you back!!!
> 
> This is going to be a better forum....Paula staying, Whoo Hooo and Sher coming back..........what more could you ask for~~~





Snowbody said:


> According to Betty White lately -- Robert Redford


BAH-HAAAA-HAAA-HAA-HA!!! 

You are quick on your feet this past couple of days Susan! We know what being a celebrity does for you! :thumbsup:

Could I possibly ask for Hugh Jackman instead? :tender:


----------



## sassy's mommy

:chili: Whooohoooo! Welcome back Sher! :chili: I hope you know how much you were missed. :wub: And how much you are loved! :wub: Ok someone pass the popcorn or maybe a glass of wine so we can have a big party now. artytime:


----------



## Dixie's Mama

*Welcome back Sher and THANKS to Paula*

_HALLELUJAH SHER IS BACK!!!!_ I can't tell you how much I missed you Sher. I'm soooooooo glad you are back.

Paula I'd like to thank you for starting this thread. Look what you did! I agree with MaryH and Sue (momtoboo) and many others. Things have been so different here at SM and not in a good way. I also agree with Crystal who is so brilliant at expressing herself. Those of us that neglected to come to SM as often as we once did did a disservice to our beloved forum. If it needed fixing we should have all fought for it and fixed it. I'm sorry I didn't do that. BUT Paula has given us all a shove in the right direction. Some of us have vented, some suggested ways to help. Seems like those that haven't posted in a while are starting to do so. Pictures too! I think SM is on the road to recovery and I, for one, am thrilled.:chili::chili: I missed it so very much.


----------



## theboyz

Elaine, I have been busy with helping my 87ish year old parents. Full time job and heart breaking at times. I didn't think I was doing a disservice to SM and hope you all understand. SM isn't broken and we have always had our little dramas and always get through them as a family....this isn't anything new.
Bob and I love SM and will stay here but right now we are getting through a couple of crises of the personal kind.

Marsha


----------



## Matilda's mommy

theboyz said:


> Elaine, I have been busy with helping my 87ish year old parents. Full time job and heart breaking at times. I didn't think I was doing a disservice to SM and hope you all understand. SM isn't broken and we have always had our little dramas and always get through them as a family....this isn't anything new.
> Bob and I love SM and will stay here but right now we are getting through a couple of crises of the personal kind.
> 
> Marsha


 
Marsha I don't think she met that towards you, I think she was just stating a fact many of us just weren't enjoying it, for me it was just getting boring. yea, in some ways it was broken, lack of sharing and caring. Now we have a shot in the arm and we are motivated again.
I have been where you are it's stressful, and just can't find enough time in one day to do all you want to. Hugs to you


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Dixie's Mama said:


> _HALLELUJAH SHER IS BACK!!!!_ I can't tell you how much I missed you Sher. I'm soooooooo glad you are back.
> 
> Paula I'd like to thank you for starting this thread. Look what you did! I agree with MaryH and Sue (momtoboo) and many others. Things have been so different here at SM and not in a good way. I also agree with Crystal who is so brilliant at expressing herself. Those of us that neglected to come to SM as often as we once did did a disservice to our beloved forum. If it needed fixing we should have all fought for it and fixed it. I'm sorry I didn't do that. BUT Paula has given us all a shove in the right direction. Some of us have vented, some suggested ways to help. Seems like those that haven't posted in a while are starting to do so. Pictures too! I think SM is on the road to recovery and I, for one, am thrilled.:chili::chili: I missed it so very much.


 
Elaine I always love looking at Dixie in your siggy, she looks so content:wub: I'm glad we can all get back to what sm is all about:chili:


----------



## mfa

Dixie's Mama said:


> _HALLELUJAH SHER IS BACK!!!!_ I can't tell you how much I missed you Sher. I'm soooooooo glad you are back.
> 
> Paula I'd like to thank you for starting this thread. Look what you did! I agree with MaryH and Sue (momtoboo) and many others. Things have been so different here at SM and not in a good way. I also agree with Crystal who is so brilliant at expressing herself. Those of us that neglected to come to SM as often as we once did did a disservice to our beloved forum. If it needed fixing we should have all fought for it and fixed it. I'm sorry I didn't do that. BUT Paula has given us all a shove in the right direction. Some of us have vented, some suggested ways to help. Seems like those that haven't posted in a while are starting to do so. Pictures too! I think SM is on the road to recovery and I, for one, am thrilled.:chili::chili: I missed it so very much.



Elaine, very well said!!!:thumbsup: SM is on it's read to recovery!!!:aktion033::aktion033:
LOL, activity has picked up 200% or so!!!:drinkup:


----------



## momtoboo

Dixie's Mama said:


> _HALLELUJAH SHER IS BACK!!!!_ I can't tell you how much I missed you Sher. I'm soooooooo glad you are back.
> 
> Paula I'd like to thank you for starting this thread. Look what you did! I agree with MaryH and Sue (momtoboo) and many others. Things have been so different here at SM and not in a good way. I also agree with Crystal who is so brilliant at expressing herself. Those of us that neglected to come to SM as often as we once did did a disservice to our beloved forum. If it needed fixing we should have all fought for it and fixed it. I'm sorry I didn't do that. BUT Paula has given us all a shove in the right direction. Some of us have vented, some suggested ways to help. Seems like those that haven't posted in a while are starting to do so. Pictures too! I think SM is on the road to recovery and I, for one, am thrilled.:chili::chili: I missed it so very much.


:chili::chili: Elaine,it's about time you showed up. Yes, SM is lookin good again. It's a happy day. Paula knows how to get things rocking. I want to say a big thank you again to Elaine, for being my e-mail shoulder to lean on during mine & Boo's rough time. All the teary e-mails I sent you & my mini meltdowns, you were always so kind & encouraging. From the bottom of my heart, thank you so much. It mean't the world to me. You're a very special lady & the best of the best. :hugging:Love ya


----------



## preciouspups

Wow...I'm finally finished!! :chili: 

Sher, I am so happy to see you and your gorgeous fluffs! You have been missed by many. 

Paula, you are a wonderful soul who did a wonderful thing by starting this thread. We all are grateful to you for bringing us all together.

Now, off I go to catch up on other threads!! :wub:


----------



## k/c mom

theboyz said:


> You add us to the list Sher!!! So glad to have you back!!:aktion033: !!!!!


Thank you so much! I really appreciate it!





uniquelovdolce said:


> Sher im soo happy ur back , i dont know yu much but if im not mistaken when i first started postinf u responded to my questions , i would remember those fluffs anywhere , those pics are beautiful !!! ur fluffs look like little fluffy teddy bears too cute..
> 
> im not going to acknowledge the few negative post that popped up , because i think soo much good , soo much love and soo much COMMUNICATION came out of this post , it has truly warmed my heart and even though im a newbie ,just a few months i can tell there is alot of love in SM ,, and thats why im here and thats why i will stay here !!! i love u guys ..


Thanks so much! Let's hope for positivity (is that a word!) from now on!





TheMalts&Me said:


> *OMG!!! OMG!!! OMG!!!! I can't believe my eyes:chili: SHER and her 3 adorable babies are in SM again..i missed seeing these faces here *- I know that you are in my Facebook contact list, but trust me, I barely use facebook - I do it via my blackberry for quick status update (not often), or comment to pic (again,not often) or respond to messages. It isn't the same to post malt-related stuff there too. Thank you SO MUCH for popping in with a bunch of very cute pictures of your happy babies...Kallie:HistericalSmiley: you crack me up..love them all:wub: and love you too:wub:..
> 
> Paula, thank you so much for starting this thread ... I see Sue, Linda, Christine, and many many more everywhere in SM now :wub::chili:
> 
> awwh! I so wish I don't go soon!!!! please keep this spirit in SM, guys. Love you all:grouphug:
> 
> Kat


Kat, thank you so much!! It really killed me not to come back after your sweet PM a while back but I just wasn't ready yet!! You are such a special young lady here on SM.





mom2bijou said:


> WELCOME BACK SHER and FLUFFS!!!!! You got quite the homecoming and you deserve it! So glad to have you back with us!!


Thanks so much, Tammy! I really appreciate it!





donnad said:


> Welcome back, sher!


Thank you so much!





princessre said:


> HALLELUJAH!!!!! SHER IS BACK!!!!! WE HAVE MISSED YOU SO MUCH!!!!! THIS IS THE BEST THREAD EVER!!!!!!!
> :chili:
> 
> Thank you for giving us another chance!!!! I felt so bad I never told you personally how much you did for us as mod, and then you were gone and it was too late. Thank you so much!!! Welcome back!!! We are so glad!!!!


Thanks so much! I'm glad to be back as a regular member now. No more admin duties for me!





missiek said:


> Welcome Back Sher! I was only a part of SM for a short time before you took a break. But I loved reading your posts and felt the love and support you have shown everyone here. I do hope you stick around....


Awww, thanks so much!





mfa said:


> OMG, SHER IS BACK!!!!!!!!!!!:celebrate - firewor this is such a GOOD DAY for SM!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Sher, when i joined last oct completely broken hearted you gave me the most wonderful welcome....i am so grateful:heart:
> 
> it's soooo good to have you and your precious babies back!!!:Sunny Smile:


Oh, thank you so much!! I'm so glad that my post was helpful. I hope you are doing better now.





bellaratamaltese said:


> Sher, soooo glad to see you back!! *hugs you tight*


Thanks so much, Stacy. Hugs to you, too!





maltlovereileen said:


> Hi Sher!!! I think you left right around when I started posting... looking forward to getting to know you better!  Your doggies are so pretty!


Thanks, Eileen! Kallie, Catcher and Claire thank you, too!





edelweiss said:


> Gosh I finally finished this---it took me several days! Sorry I don't know you Sher---you must really be a nice person who was sorely missed by so many---so WELCOME HOME. 'looking fwd. to getting to know you.
> I can't stay to chat as my little Kitzel is not well and I need to "play nurse". Deb (& any other prayers)---I need one of those prayers as he is due for Rabies shot on Monday. I will be gone just a week. The rabies has to be done a month before he can fly internationally and it is not optional So, keep us in your heart this week. I won't be on line are able to post as of next Sat.


Aww, thanks so much! I'm so sorry your Kitzel is not well.




CeeCee's Mom said:


> OMG.....Sher is back!!! I am so happy!!!!:chili:
> 
> Just let me be sick for a couple of days and this happens!! Oh Sher, now this is truly a coming together of all of us on SM. I have missed you more than you know. It is sooooo good to have you back!!!
> 
> This is going to be a better forum....Paula staying, Whoo Hooo and Sher coming back..........what more could you ask for~~~


Dianne, thank you so much! :heart: It was so hard not to come back when you were asking, but as I mentioned in Kat's reply, I just wasn't ready yet.





sassy's mommy said:


> :chili: Whooohoooo! Welcome back Sher! :chili: I hope you know how much you were missed. :wub: And how much you are loved! :wub: Ok someone pass the popcorn or maybe a glass of wine so we can have a big party now. artytime:


Thanks, Pat! I really appreciate your sweet sentiments!! :heart:






Dixie's Mama said:


> _HALLELUJAH SHER IS BACK!!!!_ I can't tell you how much I missed you Sher. I'm soooooooo glad you are back.
> 
> Paula I'd like to thank you for starting this thread. Look what you did! I agree with MaryH and Sue (momtoboo) and many others. Things have been so different here at SM and not in a good way. I also agree with Crystal who is so brilliant at expressing herself. Those of us that neglected to come to SM as often as we once did did a disservice to our beloved forum. If it needed fixing we should have all fought for it and fixed it. I'm sorry I didn't do that. BUT Paula has given us all a shove in the right direction. Some of us have vented, some suggested ways to help. Seems like those that haven't posted in a while are starting to do so. Pictures too! I think SM is on the road to recovery and I, for one, am thrilled.:chili: I missed it so very much.


Thank you so very much!! Your sweet thoughts are very much appreciated.





preciouspups said:


> Wow...I'm finally finished!! :chili:
> 
> Sher, I am so happy to see you and your gorgeous fluffs! You have been missed by many.
> 
> Paula, you are a wonderful soul who did a wonderful thing by starting this thread. We all are grateful to you for bringing us all together.
> 
> Now, off I go to catch up on other threads!! :wub:


Thank you so very much for your sweet thoughts!




I sure hope I didn't leave anyone out. If I did, it was purely accidental! And it killed me to have to do it but I had too many smileys in the post and I had to delete about 20 of them to get this to post.


----------



## Starsmom

Ditto to everything everyone else has said (except the not so nice post)

Just the other day I went looking to see if you had posted anything of late...Nope, you hadn't. I thought how sad it was that you were not around anymore. You helped so many on this forum with pics, and pinned articles. Glad you have decided to come back. Could it be that *YOU* were the glue that was holding us together???? Maybe we'll be OK now...


----------



## k/c mom

Starsmom said:


> Ditto to everything everyone else has said (except the not so nice post)
> 
> Just the other day I went looking to see if you had posted anything of late...Nope, you hadn't. I thought how sad it was that you were not around anymore. You helped so many on this forum with pics, and pinned articles. Glad you have decided to come back. Could it be that *YOU* were the glue that was holding us together???? Maybe we'll be OK now...


Oh, you are too sweet and give me waaaay too much credit. I think all the changes kind of got things a little off course and it took this thread by Paula to get us on course again. :aktion033:


----------



## joe

welcome back Sher, you are truly one of the biggest and greatest parts of SM, great to see your babies talking to us, they are adorable as always :thumbsup:, it is so great to see so many positive comments in this thread :wub:

:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## k/c mom

joe said:


> welcome back Sher, you are truly one of the biggest and greatest parts of SM, great to see your babies talking to us, they are adorable as always :thumbsup:, it is so great to see so many positive comments in this thread :wub:
> 
> :chili::chili::chili:


Awwww, thank you Joe!!! :blush: 

It is especially FABULOUS to see you here!!!!:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## 3Maltmom

LBB: Wow!! Sher AND Joe posting back to back.
It's a miracle, mom. Hurry up, come look.

Jops: (as she shoves LBB off the chair) "get away from the computer you idiot. Holy cow, the blind kids right! Come see Frankie"

Frankie: LBB won't let me off the bed. Oh, please read what they wrote.

Jops: Okay, they are saying they came back because they missed me so much.

Frankie: What about me?

Jops: No, nothing

LBB: What about me?

Jops: Oh yes, they said you're a jerk

LBB: Ohooo de doe, I'm a jerk


----------



## Ladysmom

joe said:


> welcome back Sher, you are truly one of the biggest and greatest parts of SM, great to see your babies talking to us, they are adorable as always :thumbsup:, it is so great to see so many positive comments in this thread :wub:
> 
> :chili::chili::chili:





k/c mom said:


> Awwww, thank you Joe!!! :blush:
> 
> It is especially FABULOUS to see you here!!!!:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:



I agree! We miss you, Captain Joe!


----------



## sophie

WOW! They're trickling in by the minute which is fantastic! 

I've been thinking about so many other members that have drifted away for whatever reason - I sure do miss them and hope they find they're way back.

Linda


----------



## k/c mom

3Maltmom said:


> LBB: Wow!! Sher AND Joe posting back to back.
> It's a miracle, mom. Hurry up, come look.
> 
> Jops: (as she shoves LBB off the chair) "get away from the computer you idiot. Holy cow, the blind kids right! Come see Frankie"
> 
> Frankie: LBB won't let me off the bed. Oh, please read what they wrote.
> 
> Jops: Okay, they are saying they came back because they missed me so much.
> 
> Frankie: What about me?
> 
> Jops: No, nothing
> 
> LBB: What about me?
> 
> Jops: Oh yes, they said you're a jerk
> 
> LBB: Ohooo de doe, I'm a jerk


Deb, you totally crack me up!!! A nice laugh before heading to bed!!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## joe

3Maltmom said:


> LBB: Wow!! Sher AND Joe posting back to back.
> It's a miracle, mom. Hurry up, come look.
> 
> Jops: (as she shoves LBB off the chair) "get away from the computer you idiot. Holy cow, the blind kids right! Come see Frankie"
> 
> Frankie: LBB won't let me off the bed. Oh, please read what they wrote.
> 
> Jops: Okay, they are saying they came back because they missed me so much.
> 
> Frankie: What about me?
> 
> Jops: No, nothing
> 
> LBB: What about me?
> 
> Jops: Oh yes, they said you're a jerk
> 
> LBB: Ohooo de doe, I'm a jerk


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: i dont care who you are, thats funny right there



Ladysmom said:


> I agree! We miss you, Captain Joe!


i have missed everyone here, i'm trying to get back in the swing of things :thumbsup:


----------



## joe

k/c mom said:


> Awwww, thank you Joe!!! :blush:
> 
> It is especially FABULOUS to see you here!!!!:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


:grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Oh Joe you made my night, I have missed you, having you and Sher together brings back wonderful memories to me. If you wouldn't have started SM I would have never gotten my precious Matilda, Thank you for all the good times and memories I have. Love Ya Captain Joe


----------



## njdrake

I love this thread! 
It seems that a lot of us had a few issues, we've voiced them and we all agree this is one great forum! 
I'm so happy because I love SM and I'm glad we're all getting back on track. 
Sher ....... welcome back!!!
Hugs to everyone :grouphug:


----------



## Dixie's Mama

theboyz said:


> Elaine, I have been busy with helping my 87ish year old parents. Full time job and heart breaking at times. I didn't think I was doing a disservice to SM and hope you all understand. SM isn't broken and we have always had our little dramas and always get through them as a family....this isn't anything new.
> Bob and I love SM and will stay here but right now we are getting through a couple of crises of the personal kind.
> 
> Marsha


Oh my goodness Marsha I sure didn't mean you. I know what you are going through & my heart goes out to you. I really meant what I said in my PM to you. I meant ME and others that didn't have a reason not to stick around SM other than that "family feeling" just seemed to be missing.
I wish I could express myself as well as Crystal. I wouldn't get misunderstood as often. I'm so sorry Marsha.


----------



## Dixie's Mama

momtoboo said:


> :chili::chili: Elaine,it's about time you showed up. Yes, SM is lookin good again. It's a happy day. Paula knows how to get things rocking. I want to say a big thank you again to Elaine, for being my e-mail shoulder to lean on during mine & Boo's rough time. All the teary e-mails I sent you & my mini meltdowns, you were always so kind & encouraging. From the bottom of my heart, thank you so much. It mean't the world to me. You're a very special lady & the best of the best. :hugging:Love ya



Sue you made me sniffle!:crying: How sweet you are. From the bottom of MY heart I love Boo & Hannah and you too. It's easy being there for someone as nice as you are. No thanks necessary. I know you'd do the same for me. You've listened to me haven't you?

See what good friends we have made from SM?


----------



## Starsmom

Joe and Sher posting in the same thread - seems like old times.


----------



## Cosy

I've been babysitting all day (and evening) and just catching up, I hope. Welcome back, Sher. Hey, Joe, wadda ya know?


----------



## Rocky's Mom

TheMalts&Me said:


> Sweet Dianne...despite the short time that you were here, I already loved all the threads and stories that you shared of handsome Rocky:grouphug: In fact, I love the fact that some recent/new members are active here and share about their precious malts. It makes the treat to visit SM even bigger
> 
> I also wanted to thank you for giving me the opportunity to draw a kat-toon of my very first fluff other than a maltese, my friend.
> 
> hugs
> Kat


Kat, THANK YOU...my dil was thrilled to pieces and we both printed our pics out and are going to frame them! I have lots of stories to share and will be here more after my grandkids go home...my husband can't get over how much I'm on here now!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Rocky's Mom

iheartbisou said:


> Paula, I think you have the right to say how you feel if something is bothering you about the site.
> 
> I've heard that it was 'clique-ish" here sometimes from people, but honestly I really don't pay any attention to that..and wouldn't even know who or what the clique is here. I hope you don't go because you contribute a lot to the site. I do think that people post sporadically, so people shouldn't get offended if nobody has responded within a day...within a week - okay maybe something's up..but maybe people just weren't on...or maybe they didn't have any ideas? jmo.
> 
> Deb- What?? Someone accused you of being a BYB? Are they huffing glue? Seriously? That's the craziest thing I've heard all week!!


Could it be that with it being summer people are out and about more? B) I agree that I wouldn't notice a clique either. I think you gals are so welcoming and so helpful and soooo much fun to be a part of, thanks to all who have given me support when I really needed it...teaching me and encouraging me. I love this place...now if only the people who start drama would never come back...but we know that is just part of life and people like that are everywhere. I think if we ignore those kind of posters that like to cause drama.. they will be bored and leave. I've been on other boards for years and there are always a few bad apples that come and go.


----------



## krish's mom

Welcome back Sher!!!! It feels so good to have you back!!!!


----------



## The A Team

Paula, if you're still reading.....

Thanks. I guess you've got the magic touch. :thumbsup:


----------



## k/c mom

Cosy said:


> I've been babysitting all day (and evening) and just catching up, I hope. Welcome back, Sher. Hey, Joe, wadda ya know?


Thanks so much, Brit! Much appreciated!





krish's mom said:


> Welcome back Sher!!!! It feels so good to have you back!!!!


Thanks so much! I hope things are going well for you!


----------



## godiva goddess

k/c mom said:


>


*YAY!!!!!!!! Welcome back my friend! :chili::chili::chili::chili:

((HUGS))* *We have missed you dearly! *


----------



## almitra

Just saw this thread....man, where have I been?
Welcome back again, KC Mom.


----------



## Kutsmail1

Wow!

I haven't been on in several weeks. I know I have felt ignored many times myself, or that I didn't exist. Sometimes a reply I might receive would be curt, and received as an implication of my inexperience as stupid. 

I too became discouraged. Time became so short since the birth of my granddaughter that I decided I had to focus in other areas, but really feel the forum has declined in the couple of years I have been on it.

Now, for those who responded kindly, you are on my friends list...which I finally found lol. Sadly, there are literally a total of 6 friends. Not good over the course of a couple of years.

I would very much like to see us grow as a group, and pass on what knowledged and skills we have learned to others. I have tried other forums, but I really feel that the maltese breed as other breeds needs its own forum like this one. 

I hope all is well with everyone.
Barbara & Zippy


----------



## Scoobydoo

Paula, what a wonderful can of worms you have opened :grouphug:
I guess I too am guilty of not posting nearly as often as I should, even though I do read when I have the time. I also miss all the folks who seem to have disappeared from SM and would really miss you if you chose to leave, I pray that you won't, you are such an inspiration to us all here with your heartfelt kindness and genuine thoughts for all.
It's also great to see Joe posting and Sher too.
I have missed so much of late having made the trip down under to see the kids and grandkids, a long over due trip that we needed so desparately to make. It was a joyuos time for us but not so for the boys as they didn't seem to appreciate us leaving them, and I have to admit it was a very difficult thing for us to do also but they survived and are in good health and are back to normal weight and potty habits (another story with Scooby). We decided to board them with our vet, we just couldn't find anyone with no other day or night time commitments who could stay here with them. They were very well cared for it was just that the poor little fellas were obviously missing us and their normal surroundings that took it's toll.
Also we both have health issues that are needing most of our attention at the moment, this keeps us busy too.
Well, that's about all the excuses I have for not being here and missing all that has taken place here of late.
I am sorry and I will try to keep up to date as much as I can in the future.
I have been reading this thread off and on for the past few days and it sure has brought out a lot of good comments and feeling.
:ThankYou:


----------



## Alvar's Mom

I've been reading through this thread on and off throughout the past few days and am so glad you started it Paula. I haven't posted much in quite awhile for various reasons, but have always been reading and this thread has inspired me to try to get back to being more active here. SM is such a great resource and is full of so many truly amazing people. I don't know what I (or Alvar) would have done without all of you over the years, especially while he was a puppy :w00t: 

Now I'm going to try to catch up more on the great pictures that have been posted recently. I love love love seeing everyone's precious malts!


----------



## sophie

Aw, there's Scooby and Koko! So glad to see you posting, Janet!



Scoobydoo said:


> Paula, what a wonderful can of worms you have opened :grouphug:
> I guess I too am guilty of not posting nearly as often as I should, even though I do read when I have the time. I also miss all the folks who seem to have disappeared from SM and would really miss you if you chose to leave, I pray that you won't, you are such an inspiration to us all here with your heartfelt kindness and genuine thoughts for all.
> It's also great to see Joe posting and Sher too.
> I have missed so much of late having made the trip down under to see the kids and grandkids, a long over due trip that we needed so desparately to make. It was a joyuos time for us but not so for the boys as they didn't seem to appreciate us leaving them, and I have to admit it was a very difficult thing for us to do also but they survived and are in good health and are back to normal weight and potty habits (another story with Scooby). We decided to board them with our vet, we just couldn't find anyone with no other day or night time commitments who could stay here with them. They were very well cared for it was just that the poor little fellas were obviously missing us and their normal surroundings that took it's toll.
> Also we both have health issues that are needing most of our attention at the moment, this keeps us busy too.
> Well, that's about all the excuses I have for not being here and missing all that has taken place here of late.
> I am sorry and I will try to keep up to date as much as I can in the future.
> I have been reading this thread off and on for the past few days and it sure has brought out a lot of good comments and feeling.
> :ThankYou:


----------



## sophie

Alvar!!!! That's a siggy pic I missed seeing!

Linda



Alvar's Mom said:


> I've been reading through this thread on and off throughout the past few days and am so glad you started it Paula. I haven't posted much in quite awhile for various reasons, but have always been reading and this thread has inspired me to try to get back to being more active here. SM is such a great resource and is full of so many truly amazing people. I don't know what I (or Alvar) would have done without all of you over the years, especially while he was a puppy :w00t:
> 
> Now I'm going to try to catch up more on the great pictures that have been posted recently. I love love love seeing everyone's precious malts!


----------



## k/c mom

njdrake said:


> I love this thread!
> It seems that a lot of us had a few issues, we've voiced them and we all agree this is one great forum!
> I'm so happy because I love SM and I'm glad we're all getting back on track.
> Sher ....... welcome back!!!
> Hugs to everyone :grouphug:


Thanks for the welcome. It's good to be back!






godiva goddess said:


> *YAY!!!!!!!! Welcome back my friend! :chili::chili::chili::chili:*
> 
> *((HUGS))* *We have missed you dearly! *


Hey Alice!! You can see how much Kallie loves the tiger. It is her new best friend!! I hope you're enjoying your summer with your new Bs.






almitra said:


> Just saw this thread....man, where have I been?
> Welcome back again, KC Mom.


Thanks so much!!






Scoobydoo said:


> Paula, what a wonderful can of worms you have opened :grouphug:
> I guess I too am guilty of not posting nearly as often as I should, even though I do read when I have the time. I also miss all the folks who seem to have disappeared from SM and would really miss you if you chose to leave, I pray that you won't, you are such an inspiration to us all here with your heartfelt kindness and genuine thoughts for all.
> It's also great to see Joe posting and Sher too.


Janet!! It's sooooo good to see you here. I sure hope you can find time to post more, esp. pics of your darling boys!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy

I'm so gald to see people who haven't been on for so long, I have really missed all of you. I don't think we realize how much we all need each other, it's like a puzzle, if a piece is missing you can never see the whole picture. we still have alot of pieces that need to come home.


----------



## Kutsmail1

You are right...and very brave. I really felt that in my case, saying anything would have been ineffective. 

I too believe there are cliques, and those are never good. It inhibits growth.


----------



## Dixie's Mama

angelgirl599 said:


> I really loved reading this thread too.
> 
> 
> 
> Also I really do try to take pictures of Lola. She is not photogenic hahaha and action shots are blurry bc she is running out of the frame, shaking which turns her into blurry wind of white fluff or trying to maul the camera bc i have a treat over it in trying to get her to sit or just take a picture, etc. It's very difficult to say the least, but I LOVEEEEEEEEE seeing people's pictures and try to comment on them when I can.
> 
> Anyway, my point is I loved SM the way it was. I always learn something new and all our members' knowledge has been unbelievably helpful.
> 
> I do want to share stuff that's happening in my life but I felt like it was obnoxious to post when I got a promotion at work I wasn't expecting because at the same time someone else had just gotten laid off. I was excited, but I didn't want to make someone else feel bad about it. Timing hasn't been right for things I've been wanting to post. I guess i have been lurking a lot lately just because of all of this.
> 
> My fiance (I just got engaged 2 weeks ago!) makes fun of me because I know if we were out in public, I would recognize your fluff before I recognized most of you :blush:
> 
> Anyway, sorry for the rambling, I love the SM family and I will try to post more as the forum changes back to the atmosphere that we all enjoyed so much before.


I just love Lola. I know what you mean about it being difficult to get pictures of her to post. I've posted lots of posed pictures of Dixie but mostly her pictures are natural shots that come out sort of ok. It's too stressful for us to have a "photo shoot" in most cases. Dixie runs when she sees the camera. So I totally understand about Lola's dislike of the camera.

I enjoy seeing posed or unposed pictures of all the fluffs on SM. I would not criticize anyone for posed pictures. I think they are beautiful. It's a lot of work to pose your dog, take the picture, fix the picture up so it's "postable", frame it, then post it. Truthfully I envy those that have dogs that will pose for them.

It is SOOOOOO thoughtful of you to think of people that may have just lost their job when you got a promotion. You must be a very sweet lady.

What your fiance' says about you recognizing people's Malts before you would recognize the owners cracked me up because it's true! Congratulations on your engagement btw!!:chili::chili:

While I'm yacking here I have a small suggestion. JMHO Does anyone else think it would be a good idea if members didn't add their Malt's breeder under their Avatar? I believe this is something fairly new. It's nice to be proud of the breeder your baby is from, and I am, but those that have pups from rescue or pet shops etc. may feel offended or think it's bragging. I may be all wet on this.

I too love this forum and all the people involved in it. I've made some great friends here. Hugs and kisses all around.:wub:


----------



## Luna'sMom

Well I've missed all the drama :HistericalSmiley:

I can't get on as often as I used to when I first got Luna - but I sometimes manage to post or lurk - I love looking at everyone's fluff butts!

My lack of posting has nothing to do with drama but rather personal life coming in the way - I just started my PhD and don't have as much time as I used to!

I did find it cliquey at times and was astonished when people got banned - mainly because I never knew why and sticky beak that I am I always want to know why :blush: 

I stopped posting as many photo's of Luna because she got little response but I will start doing it again (when I get my photos uploaded) - she has tear stains but shes still pretty (and she knows it - you should see the way she prances when she meets people on the street). 

I have no idea what the new forum... but there have been a few over the years... I always keep coming back to SM though! 


I'll try to make it on more often!


Kylie and Luna


----------



## Nikki's Mom

Luna'sMom said:


> Well I've missed all the drama :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> I can't get on as often as I used to when I first got Luna - but I sometimes manage to post or lurk - I love looking at everyone's fluff butts!
> 
> My lack of posting has nothing to do with drama but rather personal life coming in the way - I just started my PhD and don't have as much time as I used to!
> 
> I did find it cliquey at times and was astonished when people got banned - mainly because I never knew why and sticky beak that I am I always want to know why :blush:
> 
> I stopped posting as many photo's of Luna because she got little response but I will start doing it again (when I get my photos uploaded) - she has tear stains but shes still pretty (and she knows it - you should see the way she prances when she meets people on the street).
> 
> I have no idea what the new forum... but there have been a few over the years... I always keep coming back to SM though!
> 
> 
> I'll try to make it on more often!
> 
> 
> Kylie and Luna



So glad you are back! :aktion033:


----------



## Maglily

Good to see you and Luna!


----------



## Maltsnme

Well, I'm only on here checking off and on because I'm a busy vet tech, business on the side doing canine behavior/AC, showing dogs and OMG I have NO idea how to fit twin granddaughters in, that are coming in Nov LOL.

I don't know what the "old" forum is or what the "drama" talk is all about. I know all about "quick posts" that get typed out quickly and it gets misread. You have to understand though, I've been doing "forums and lists" for over 20 years. I get tired of over and over thread where well intentioned individuals, give out really bad advice. It is the DOGS that will suffer from it....so I try and respond and it almost always in a hurry (just like NOW) and it comes across a bit sharp. I try really hard to be nice )) Some of you HAVE seen my nice side  

So, yes I post photos of my girlies, but not lately. Yes, they are posed. Yes I come in quick and post post post...then leave for awhile, but I do like it here and except for one or two individuals that can't help but start trouble... everyone is SO nice and supportive... 

But what I really want to know is, how can I get one of those camels LOL.
:wub:


----------



## Cosy

Dixie's Mama said:


> I just love Lola. I know what you mean about it being difficult to get pictures of her to post. I've posted lots of posed pictures of Dixie but mostly her pictures are natural shots that come out sort of ok. It's too stressful for us to have a "photo shoot" in most cases. Dixie runs when she sees the camera. So I totally understand about Lola's dislike of the camera.
> 
> I enjoy seeing posed or unposed pictures of all the fluffs on SM. I would not criticize anyone for posed pictures. I think they are beautiful. It's a lot of work to pose your dog, take the picture, fix the picture up so it's "postable", frame it, then post it. Truthfully I envy those that have dogs that will pose for them.
> 
> It is SOOOOOO thoughtful of you to think of people that may have just lost their job when you got a promotion. You must be a very sweet lady.
> 
> What your fiance' says about you recognizing people's Malts before you would recognize the owners cracked me up because it's true! Congratulations on your engagement btw!!:chili::chili:
> 
> While I'm yacking here I have a small suggestion. JMHO Does anyone else think it would be a good idea if members didn't add their Malt's breeder under their Avatar? I believe this is something fairly new. It's nice to be proud of the breeder your baby is from, and I am, but those that have pups from rescue or pet shops etc. may feel offended or think it's bragging. I may be all wet on this.
> 
> I too love this forum and all the people involved in it. I've made some great friends here. Hugs and kisses all around.:wub:


Elaine, people have mentioned their breeder or kennel name in their avatars for a very long time. I can't see how a rescue person's feelings would be hurt knowing what a great thing they are doing. Let's not belittle people by taking away the right to give their dog's full name simply because they are from a known breeder.
Also, if you are speaking of offending others, these little groups with little emblems in their sig to show they are part of that group can be offensive to others and probably moreso than the tiny print to the left in the avatar. Just sayin...


----------



## vjw

Dixie's Mama said:


> I just love Lola. I know what you mean about it being difficult to get pictures of her to post. I've posted lots of posed pictures of Dixie but mostly her pictures are natural shots that come out sort of ok. It's too stressful for us to have a "photo shoot" in most cases. Dixie runs when she sees the camera. So I totally understand about Lola's dislike of the camera.
> 
> I enjoy seeing posed or unposed pictures of all the fluffs on SM. I would not criticize anyone for posed pictures. I think they are beautiful. It's a lot of work to pose your dog, take the picture, fix the picture up so it's "postable", frame it, then post it. Truthfully I envy those that have dogs that will pose for them.
> 
> It is SOOOOOO thoughtful of you to think of people that may have just lost their job when you got a promotion. You must be a very sweet lady.
> 
> What your fiance' says about you recognizing people's Malts before you would recognize the owners cracked me up because it's true! Congratulations on your engagement btw!!:chili::chili:
> 
> While I'm yacking here I have a small suggestion. JMHO Does anyone else think it would be a good idea if members didn't add their Malt's breeder under their Avatar? I believe this is something fairly new. It's nice to be proud of the breeder your baby is from, and I am, but those that have pups from rescue or pet shops etc. may feel offended or think it's bragging. I may be all wet on this.
> 
> I too love this forum and all the people involved in it. I've made some great friends here. Hugs and kisses all around.:wub:


 
This probably belongs in a new thread, but I'm glad you brought up the subject of not allowing the breeder's name listed in the avatar. I also don't think they should be allowed anywhere, including signatures. 

My beef with it is that it's advertising. How does one know whether or not a breeder is using an alias on the forum to promote their puppies? How does one know it's not a friend, family member, or broker promoting a breeder's puppies? I'm not 100% certain, but I've highly suspected this type of advertising being done by more than one SM member and it's not fair.


----------



## Cosy

vjw said:


> This probably belongs in a new thread, but I'm glad you brought up the subject of not allowing the breeder's name listed in the avatar. I also don't think they should be allowed anywhere, including signatures.
> 
> My beef with it is that it's advertising. How does one know whether or not a breeder is using an alias on the forum to promote their puppies? How does one know it's not a friend, family member, or broker promoting a breeder's puppies? I'm not 100% certain, but I've highly suspected this type of advertising being done by more than one SM member and it's not fair.


If you really believe that then no breeder on here should have their kennel 
name in their sig or their SM name, etc. I don't think that would fly, do you?
Oh, and that would also eliminate the posting of shows and outcomes as no breeder can be mentioned. I don't think these freedoms should be lost to us, do you?


----------



## angel's mom

Cosy said:


> Also, if you are speaking of offending others, these little groups with little emblems in their sig to show they are part of that group can be offensive to others and probably moreso than the tiny print to the left in the avatar. Just sayin...


Brit, I'd never given that any thought, but I think you could be right. I've removed mine.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

Cosy said:


> Elaine, people have mentioned their breeder or kennel name in their avatars for a very long time. I can't see how a rescue person's feelings would be hurt knowing what a great thing they are doing. Let's not belittle people by taking away the right to give their dog's full name simply because they are from a known breeder.
> Also, if you are speaking of offending others, these little groups with little emblems in their sig to show they are part of that group can be offensive to others and probably moreso than the tiny print to the left in the avatar. Just sayin...





angel's mom said:


> Brit, I'd never given that any thought, but I think you could be right. I've removed mine.


I've thought about it and planned on removing it when I finally made a new siggy. So I just now threw a quick one together.


----------



## Cosy

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I've thought about it and planned on removing it when I finally made a new siggy. So I just now threw a quick one together.


LOL Love your new sig, Crystal! Poor Jett.


----------



## MalteseJane

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I've thought about it and planned on removing it when I finally made a new siggy. So I just now threw a quick one together.


If that was a quick one, it is darn pretty cute !:aktion033:


----------



## Matilda's mommy

personally I love looking at the avatar and seeing the breeders name. I don't think anyone is trying to advertise the breeder, I think they are just proud of their fluffs.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Well, Kylie ... Luna is BEAUTIFUL! :wub::wub::wub: 

Welcome back to SM!:Welcome 1:


----------



## maggieh

Crystal - love the new siggy! Poor Jett!


----------



## malteseboy22

*Worms*

Hi All,

I am a newbie as the call it, this is my first Maltese and I needed to find a place where I could ask people stuff about there Maltese as well. I have posted on here and you have not gotten responses but don't take it personal. I mean the old saying IF YOU CANT SAY SOMETHING NICE DONT SAY IT AT ALL. I know people can be harsh its the way the world is but dont take it out on your friends on SM its just plain bullying now we are all adults lets be adults.

You have all said nice things about my Max and I appreciate it all. I am still trying to figure the site out cuz I get lost sometimes. But we all have lives outside this site and you have to understand its summer and everyone is busy. So if you can reply to a thread do it and be nice about it.

So all of you that want to leave or not be on here anymore thats your choice but DONT LEAVE US IN OUR TIME OF NEED, ALOT OF YOUR ARE EXPERTS AND WE NEED YOU....I NEED YOU.

So who cares where your Maltese came from remember it started centuries ago on a Island in Malta and all our babies are related in one way or another so we are one big HAPPY MALTESE FAMILY (WE HAVE NOTHING ON THE GREEKS....Just kidding.

So Smiles everyone and no more tears. Because Max barks when I cry and he is so sensitive.

Thanks to all of you that have shelters and do the greater good for the Maltese as my real family is Maltese but remember you are doing a great thing. Our dogs are not abused we love them and take care of them thats why we are here. 

SO A BIG THANK YOU TO EVERYONE AND THOSE MEAN PEOPLE ON HERE GET A LIFE AND LOOK AT YOURSELF IN THE MIRROR BEFORE YOU WRITE HARSH WORDS ON THIS SITE.

MALTESE KISSES TO ALL FROM MAXIMILLIAN AND ME XXOO:aktion033:


----------



## 3Maltmom

Just an FYI. I did receive an email, from a very loving member, who was so concerned about my feelings, and the fact she purchased from a VERY nice breeder sometime back. This thread got her thinking about that.

I told her, "Honestly, I don't give a crap" ~ :HistericalSmiley:

I am the first one to support a TRUE Breeder, and those who do their research. I've chosen Rescues. Yep, my choice, and a good one at that.

I would never feel jealous, as my passion is with the dogs. A "True" Breeder's passion, is also with the dogs. That's all I care about, the dogs.
And yep, any dog, any breed. I love them all. I just want to wipe out the creeps, the mills, and the greeders. 

And are you kidding, no one can hold a candle to my LBB ~ :HistericalSmiley:

LBB: You got that right. The last time you did, I ran into it and burned 
 my flippin' nose, you nut.


----------



## sophie

Matilda's mommy said:


> personally I love looking at the avatar and seeing the breeders name. I don't think anyone is trying to advertise the breeder, I think they are just proud of their fluffs.


It doesn't bother me at all when someone asks another member publicly what breeder their dog came from and I do think that having your dog's breeder's name under your avatar could be a really good thing. I don't think it's advertising at all and could actually cut down on those posts asking who's your breeder. Not that I mind those posts so long as they are legitimate posts. 

I can't imagine a Maltese forum where discussing which Maltese breeder bred a Maltese is against the rules - so long as it doesn't turn into a PR campaign or a bash fest concerning that particular breeder. 

I mean what if we were discussing the latest trends in dog fashion and a particular vendor was that season's favorite. And, then say another seamstress felt she wasn't getting an equal amount of recognition or promotion and felt her sales were falling due to the discussion of the other vendor - would we then have to have a rule stating we couldn't say who we bought our doggie fashions from? If it turned out a vendor wasn't shipping fast enough or her products were falling apart would a purchaser not be allowed to mention who they bought their faulty product from in a thread about their disappointment in their purchase?

I know these are not the best examples and it's late so I may not be making sense at all, but just my thoughts from a sleep deprived brain at the moment. 


Linda


----------



## 3Maltmom

3Maltmom said:


> Just an FYI. I did receive an email, from a very loving member, who was so concerned about my feelings, and the fact she purchased from a VERY nice breeder sometime back. This thread got her thinking about that.
> 
> I told her, "Honestly, I don't give a crap" ~ :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> I am the first one to support a TRUE Breeder, and those who do their research. I've chosen Rescues. Yep, my choice, and a good one at that.
> 
> I would never feel jealous, as my passion is with the dogs. A "True" Breeder's passion, is also with the dogs. That's all I care about, the dogs.
> And yep, any dog, any breed. I love them all. I just want to wipe out the creeps, the mills, and the greeders.
> 
> And are you kidding, no one can hold a candle to my LBB ~ :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> LBB: You got that right. The last time you did, I ran into it and burned
> my flippin' nose, you nut.


 
Another FYI: I was actually asked, by the "emailer" to post something.

She is cool, and I certainly did not want anyone to think otherwise.


----------



## njdrake

sophie said:


> It doesn't bother me at all when someone asks another member publicly what breeder their dog came from and I do think that having your dog's breeder's name under your avatar could be a really good thing. I don't think it's advertising at all and could actually cut down on those posts asking who's your breeder. Not that I mind those posts so long as they are legitimate posts.
> 
> I can't imagine a Maltese forum where discussing which Maltese breeder bred a Maltese is against the rules - so long as it doesn't turn into a PR campaign or a bash fest concerning that particular breeder.
> 
> I mean what if we were discussing the latest trends in dog fashion and a particular vendor was that season's favorite. And, then say another seamstress felt she wasn't getting an equal amount of recognition or promotion and felt her sales were falling due to the discussion of the other vendor - would we then have to have a rule stating we couldn't say who we bought our doggie fashions from? If it turned out a vendor wasn't shipping fast enough or her products were falling apart would a purchaser not be allowed to mention who they bought their faulty product from in a thread about their disappointment in their purchase?
> 
> I know these are not the best examples and it's late so I may not be making sense at all, but just my thoughts from a sleep deprived brain at the moment.
> 
> 
> Linda


 
:goodpost:


----------



## Nikki's Mom

I really think that there is a happy medium regarding revealing breeders. Let's not take things to the extreme and add more unnecessary censorship. 

It's one thing to "Lord it over" others or be a "showoff" or a "snob" about your dog's pedigree/breeder, and it's quite another thing to simply reveal your dog's breeder's name in your avatar or your siggy. 

I'm sorry, I just don't get how providing a small amount of info like that can be taken as "Selling" or "Advertising," or "Promoting." OR as acting superior to others. Yes, we've all been subject to a certain "attitude" regarding "top breeders" but it isn't because of someone's avatar or siggy, it's because of what they wrote in a post. 

Just my opinionated opinion....


----------



## almitra

malteseboy22 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am a newbie as the call it, this is my first Maltese and I needed to find a place where I could ask people stuff about there Maltese as well. I have posted on here and you have not gotten responses but don't take it personal. I mean the old saying IF YOU CANT SAY SOMETHING NICE DONT SAY IT AT ALL. I know people can be harsh its the way the world is but dont take it out on your friends on SM its just plain bullying now we are all adults lets be adults.
> 
> You have all said nice things about my Max and I appreciate it all. I am still trying to figure the site out cuz I get lost sometimes. But we all have lives outside this site and you have to understand its summer and everyone is busy. So if you can reply to a thread do it and be nice about it.
> 
> So all of you that want to leave or not be on here anymore thats your choice but DONT LEAVE US IN OUR TIME OF NEED, ALOT OF YOUR ARE EXPERTS AND WE NEED YOU....I NEED YOU.
> 
> So who cares where your Maltese came from remember it started centuries ago on a Island in Malta and all our babies are related in one way or another so we are one big HAPPY MALTESE FAMILY (WE HAVE NOTHING ON THE GREEKS....Just kidding.
> 
> So Smiles everyone and no more tears. Because Max barks when I cry and he is so sensitive.
> 
> Thanks to all of you that have shelters and do the greater good for the Maltese as my real family is Maltese but remember you are doing a great thing. Our dogs are not abused we love them and take care of them thats why we are here.
> 
> SO A BIG THANK YOU TO EVERYONE AND THOSE MEAN PEOPLE ON HERE GET A LIFE AND LOOK AT YOURSELF IN THE MIRROR BEFORE YOU WRITE HARSH WORDS ON THIS SITE.
> 
> MALTESE KISSES TO ALL FROM MAXIMILLIAN AND ME XXOO:aktion033:


Lynda, welcome. 

I share many of your same sentiments, but it does not now, nor will it likely ever, change the fact that some of the membership base have no reservations about launchng personal attacks against anyone with a differing opinion from themselves. They then hide behind their "passion" for the breed as support for this puerile behavior. As a newer member, you will come to realize that they do not police themselves, so your UserCP will have to suffice: we all have a really fabulous feature that enables us to block from view the ones who consistently lambast others and/or treat one another contemptuously, and it is called the_ ignore_ feature. These offensive members identify themselves very early on, as you have seen for yourself, so merely add them to your list and you won't even be subjected to their berating, judgmental remarks. What is noteworthy here is that the people who have the seemingly highest superiority complex are most often the individulas with the least credentialing to back it up. In this case, consider the source. 
You are right, this should be a supportive community wherein people treat one another as equals, but that is not always the way of it, unfortunately. You have no control over their poor choices, but you have 100% control over whether or not you are exposed to them. If you want a positive, upbeat forum experience, you can create it yourself--simply eliminate those who consistently attempt to make it a warzone. You get the benefit of wonderful information with none of the drama. 
Again, welcome and we are delighted you're here. I am certain you will have lots more positive experiences ahead of you here on SM.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

sophie said:


> It doesn't bother me at all when someone asks another member publicly what breeder their dog came from and I do think that having your dog's breeder's name under your avatar could be a really good thing. I don't think it's advertising at all and could actually cut down on those posts asking who's your breeder. Not that I mind those posts so long as they are legitimate posts.
> 
> I can't imagine a Maltese forum where discussing which Maltese breeder bred a Maltese is against the rules - so long as it doesn't turn into a PR campaign or a bash fest concerning that particular breeder.
> 
> I mean what if we were discussing the latest trends in dog fashion and a particular vendor was that season's favorite. And, then say another seamstress felt she wasn't getting an equal amount of recognition or promotion and felt her sales were falling due to the discussion of the other vendor - would we then have to have a rule stating we couldn't say who we bought our doggie fashions from? If it turned out a vendor wasn't shipping fast enough or her products were falling apart would a purchaser not be allowed to mention who they bought their faulty product from in a thread about their disappointment in their purchase?
> 
> I know these are not the best examples and it's late so I may not be making sense at all, but just my thoughts from a sleep deprived brain at the moment.
> 
> 
> Linda


 
:aktion033::goodpost:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

Oh Paula, you are so right. Here it is 34 pages later and more than a wk. and I finally saw this post. I too feel like a stranger here now after 6 years. I first went to Facebook looking for people I missed here, now have joined the new forum. Also I'm outside a lot this time of year gardening and just don't find time for all the places I need to check in at. 

Facebook is very different and not a personal conversation like it used to be here. I haven't had time to figure out the board on the new forum and get an avatar or siggy. I'm very isolated from friends except for the forums so I should spent more time there I guess. I miss Deb P., Stacy, Mary, Carina, Kat, Paula, Pat, Dede, Sher, Suzan, the other Pat, and so many more that disappeared long ago. When they put the new board in here at SM I lost my friends list and never tried to rebuild it. 

It is nice that so many new people have found Maltese and given them great homes, but there are so many here now. Even the 'style' of the dogs seems new for the most part. It is just not the same.:huh:


----------



## Cosy

Most of the people you named are still here, Dee. We just have a new format and lots of newbies. All things change over time, but we're still here and we're sorry you're not.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Furbaby's Mommie said:


> Oh Paula, you are so right. Here it is 34 pages later and more than a wk. and I finally saw this post. I too feel like a stranger here now after 6 years. I first went to Facebook looking for people I missed here, now have joined the new forum. Also I'm outside a lot this time of year gardening and just don't find time for all the places I need to check in at.
> 
> Facebook is very different and not a personal conversation like it used to be here. I haven't had time to figure out the board on the new forum and get an avatar or siggy. I'm very isolated from friends except for the forums so I should spent more time there I guess. I miss Deb P., Stacy, Mary, Carina, Kat, Paula, Pat, Dede, Sher, Suzan, the other Pat, and so many more that disappeared long ago. When they put the new board in here at SM I lost my friends list and never tried to rebuild it.
> 
> It is nice that so many new people have found Maltese and given them great homes, but there are so many here now. Even the 'style' of the dogs seems new for the most part. It is just not the same.:huh:


Dee please give it another try, most are here, yes we have LOST many but we have some new members who are wonderful, you would love many of them. Yes we have some babies that have a different look, but you know we all look at things differently, it's not about the different look or the person, it's about SM we need people I(like you) who are knowledgeable to help others with what the standard is for our beautiful breed. I know your home alone alot we need you, I need you, gosh I was hoping to meet you one day. Do you still have your RV? You need to load Shoni and dh and head for Yuma this winter:chili: we are like a puzzle here, we need your puzzle piece to help finish the beautiful picture, I love ya HUGS


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

Matilda's mommy said:


> Dee please give it another try, most are here, yes we have LOST many but we have some new members who are wonderful, you would love many of them. Yes we have some babies that have a different look, but you know we all look at things differently, it's not about the different look or the person, it's about SM we need people I(like you) who are knowledgeable to help others with what the standard is for our beautiful breed. I know your home alone alot we need you, I need you, gosh I was hoping to meet you one day. Do you still have your RV? You need to load Shoni and dh and head for Yuma this winter:chili: we are like a puzzle here, we need your puzzle piece to help finish the beautiful picture, I love ya HUGS


Geez you are so sweet--you made me teary! 

DH retired, then went back to work so we haven't used the RV in a while. It is under covered storage--waiting! I think he will quit by the end of Oct. but summer will be over and all that camping I wanted to do. The coast is still nice in the fall, so maybe we'll get there yet this year.


----------



## Rocky's Mom

HI, I am a newbie too and so far I have managed to stay out of the drama. :sweatdrop: I have seen it on other boards over the years and can smell a trouble brewing most of the time. I wanted to say hello and welcome.B)



malteseboy22 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am a newbie as the call it, this is my first Maltese and I needed to find a place where I could ask people stuff about there Maltese as well. I have posted on here and you have not gotten responses but don't take it personal. I mean the old saying IF YOU CANT SAY SOMETHING NICE DONT SAY IT AT ALL. I know people can be harsh its the way the world is but dont take it out on your friends on SM its just plain bullying now we are all adults lets be adults.
> 
> You have all said nice things about my Max and I appreciate it all. I am still trying to figure the site out cuz I get lost sometimes. But we all have lives outside this site and you have to understand its summer and everyone is busy. So if you can reply to a thread do it and be nice about it.
> 
> So all of you that want to leave or not be on here anymore thats your choice but DONT LEAVE US IN OUR TIME OF NEED, ALOT OF YOUR ARE EXPERTS AND WE NEED YOU....I NEED YOU.
> 
> So who cares where your Maltese came from remember it started centuries ago on a Island in Malta and all our babies are related in one way or another so we are one big HAPPY MALTESE FAMILY (WE HAVE NOTHING ON THE GREEKS....Just kidding.
> 
> So Smiles everyone and no more tears. Because Max barks when I cry and he is so sensitive.
> 
> Thanks to all of you that have shelters and do the greater good for the Maltese as my real family is Maltese but remember you are doing a great thing. Our dogs are not abused we love them and take care of them thats why we are here.
> 
> SO A BIG THANK YOU TO EVERYONE AND THOSE MEAN PEOPLE ON HERE GET A LIFE AND LOOK AT YOURSELF IN THE MIRROR BEFORE YOU WRITE HARSH WORDS ON THIS SITE.
> 
> MALTESE KISSES TO ALL FROM MAXIMILLIAN AND ME XXOO:aktion033:


----------



## njdrake

This is a Maltese forum so how is it possible to never mention a breeder? Is it fair to tell people they can't be proud of where they bought their dog? I enjoyed seeing the new puppy posts and didn't feel like it was advertising. Anyone could post about any pups they found so it wasn't limited to certain breeders. I felt it was beneficial to new people looking for a pup to see these pups and breeders web sites to give them ideas on where to start their search. 
I did feel we were getting to be a who's who on this forum but that was because the tone in a lot of the posting was that if your dog wasn't from a "top tier" breeder then your dog was less than desirable, they would have tons of health problems and would be nothing but heartbreak. I wanted more than once to post that my dogs are NOT junk and they're everything to me. I almost left SM because of this, not because someone mentioned where their dog came from. 
I think if we keep this up we'll change the whole point of this forum. We need the funny cute posts that are lighthearted but we also need information and I'm afraid we're going to limit the information and people will be uncomfortable or forbidden to give information that is needed. IMHO we need breeder information. I'm thrilled when someone posts about their dogs in shows and how they did. Are we going to say because this is about their show dogs that its prohibited? I hope not because there goes another very important part of SM. What about the Nationals? Are we going to rule out posts about it because it is after all about Malts and their breeders. We have some breeders and show people on this forum and NOT ONCE have I ever been offended by what they wrote. I have however been offended more times than I can count by others posting. I'm sure our show people and breeders will hesitate to even post pictures now. Is this the kind of forum we want?
I wish there was a way we could vote on what's acceptable and what's not. I think this would let everyone have a voice in our rules and not just a few. If we keep this up then this forum will not be any better than others that most of us left when we came here. 
After Paula's post things started turning around and its getting more back like it used to be. The caring about others and fun we used to have is starting to come back. I hope this continues, we get some of the old members back as well as our new members. This is such a great forum so lets try to keep it that way and not get so many rules we suck the fun right out of it.
If I have offended anyone then I'm sorry. I try to keep my mouth shut but this time I felt like I needed to speak up. We all love our dogs and no matter where they came from they deserve a good loving home as much as the next one and where your dog came from doesn't affect the love you have for your dog. We need to remember this when we post and not make anyone feel like their dog isn't worth it. They all are. This isn't about breeders, its about being kind to others and trying not to hurt feeling. Someone doesn't have to be rude to get their point across. Can't we just be happy for each other? Can't we say a prayer and worry along with other members no matter where their dog comes from?
I'm so glad Paula started this thread, I hope things continue to improve, I hope more members come back and I hope we all stop before we post and consider how what we say will affect others.


----------



## Nissa Fiona

njdrake said:


> This is a Maltese forum so how is it possible to never mention a breeder? Is it fair to tell people they can't be proud of where they bought their dog? I enjoyed seeing the new puppy posts and didn't feel like it was advertising. Anyone could post about any pups they found so it wasn't limited to certain breeders. I felt it was beneficial to new people looking for a pup to see these pups and breeders web sites to give them ideas on where to start their search.
> I did feel we were getting to be a who's who on this forum but that was because the tone in a lot of the posting was that if your dog wasn't from a "top tier" breeder then your dog was less than desirable, they would have tons of health problems and would be nothing but heartbreak. I wanted more than once to post that my dogs are NOT junk and they're everything to me. I almost left SM because of this, not because someone mentioned where their dog came from.
> I think if we keep this up we'll change the whole point of this forum. We need the funny cute posts that are lighthearted but we also need information and I'm afraid we're going to limit the information and people will be uncomfortable or forbidden to give information that is needed. IMHO we need breeder information. I'm thrilled when someone posts about their dogs in shows and how they did. Are we going to say because this is about their show dogs that its prohibited? I hope not because there goes another very important part of SM. What about the Nationals? Are we going to rule out posts about it because it is after all about Malts and their breeders. We have some breeders and show people on this forum and NOT ONCE have I ever been offended by what they wrote. I have however been offended more times than I can count by others posting. I'm sure our show people and breeders will hesitate to even post pictures now. Is this the kind of forum we want?
> I wish there was a way we could vote on what's acceptable and what's not. I think this would let everyone have a voice in our rules and not just a few. If we keep this up then this forum will not be any better than others that most of us left when we came here.
> After Paula's post things started turning around and its getting more back like it used to be. The caring about others and fun we used to have is starting to come back. I hope this continues, we get some of the old members back as well as our new members. This is such a great forum so lets try to keep it that way and not get so many rules we suck the fun right out of it.
> If I have offended anyone then I'm sorry. I try to keep my mouth shut but this time I felt like I needed to speak up. We all love our dogs and no matter where they came from they deserve a good loving home as much as the next one and where your dog came from doesn't affect the love you have for your dog. We need to remember this when we post and not make anyone feel like their dog isn't worth it. They all are. This isn't about breeders, its about being kind to others and trying not to hurt feeling. Someone doesn't have to be rude to get their point across. Can't we just be happy for each other? Can't we say a prayer and worry along with other members no matter where their dog comes from?
> I'm so glad Paula started this thread, I hope things continue to improve, I hope more members come back and I hope we all stop before we post and consider how what we say will affect others.


:goodpost::SM Rocks!:


----------



## bellaratamaltese

njdrake said:


> This is a Maltese forum so how is it possible to never mention a breeder? Is it fair to tell people they can't be proud of where they bought their dog? I enjoyed seeing the new puppy posts and didn't feel like it was advertising. Anyone could post about any pups they found so it wasn't limited to certain breeders. I felt it was beneficial to new people looking for a pup to see these pups and breeders web sites to give them ideas on where to start their search.
> I did feel we were getting to be a who's who on this forum but that was because the tone in a lot of the posting was that if your dog wasn't from a "top tier" breeder then your dog was less than desirable, they would have tons of health problems and would be nothing but heartbreak. I wanted more than once to post that my dogs are NOT junk and they're everything to me. I almost left SM because of this, not because someone mentioned where their dog came from.
> I think if we keep this up we'll change the whole point of this forum. We need the funny cute posts that are lighthearted but we also need information and I'm afraid we're going to limit the information and people will be uncomfortable or forbidden to give information that is needed. IMHO we need breeder information. I'm thrilled when someone posts about their dogs in shows and how they did. Are we going to say because this is about their show dogs that its prohibited? I hope not because there goes another very important part of SM. What about the Nationals? Are we going to rule out posts about it because it is after all about Malts and their breeders. We have some breeders and show people on this forum and NOT ONCE have I ever been offended by what they wrote. I have however been offended more times than I can count by others posting. I'm sure our show people and breeders will hesitate to even post pictures now. Is this the kind of forum we want?
> I wish there was a way we could vote on what's acceptable and what's not. I think this would let everyone have a voice in our rules and not just a few. If we keep this up then this forum will not be any better than others that most of us left when we came here.
> After Paula's post things started turning around and its getting more back like it used to be. The caring about others and fun we used to have is starting to come back. I hope this continues, we get some of the old members back as well as our new members. This is such a great forum so lets try to keep it that way and not get so many rules we suck the fun right out of it.
> If I have offended anyone then I'm sorry. I try to keep my mouth shut but this time I felt like I needed to speak up. We all love our dogs and no matter where they came from they deserve a good loving home as much as the next one and where your dog came from doesn't affect the love you have for your dog. We need to remember this when we post and not make anyone feel like their dog isn't worth it. They all are. This isn't about breeders, its about being kind to others and trying not to hurt feeling. Someone doesn't have to be rude to get their point across. Can't we just be happy for each other? Can't we say a prayer and worry along with other members no matter where their dog comes from?
> I'm so glad Paula started this thread, I hope things continue to improve, I hope more members come back and I hope we all stop before we post and consider how what we say will affect others.



Thank you for posting this. I agreed with so much of what you said here!

I haven't had any puppies in a while (hopefully will have some in a few months) but I was thinking about this, if I would feel comfortable posting new puppy pics, if it was something that would be frowned upon. I've posted pics heavily in the past but now not sure how 'welcome' it would be. 

I owe this forum a lot. I probably wouldn't even have considered showing if not for SM! I'm here to stay but I do think that going overboard on no breeder mentioning will hurt SM in the long run. Do we want this forum to not be breeder friendly? Because that is what will happen.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

bellaratamaltese said:


> Thank you for posting this. I agreed with so much of what you said here!
> 
> I haven't had any puppies in a while (hopefully will have some in a few months) but I was thinking about this, if I would feel comfortable posting new puppy pics, if it was something that would be frowned upon. I've posted pics heavily in the past but now not sure how 'welcome' it would be.
> 
> I owe this forum a lot. I probably wouldn't even have considered showing if not for SM! I'm here to stay but I do think that going overboard on no breeder mentioning will hurt SM in the long run. Do we want this forum to not be breeder friendly? Because that is what will happen.


 
Stacy you better be showing us pictures and keeping us updated, I love being apart of your puppys. You are a very specail friend, I am honored to have been here when you first started thinking of breeding and showing your beautiful maltese. Watching Marina show and win always brings a smile to my face, I feel like I have watched her grow into this wonderful young woman. Thanks for being here Stacy


----------



## bellaratamaltese

Matilda's mommy said:


> Stacy you better be showing us pictures and keeping us updated, I love being apart of your puppys. You are a very specail friend, I am honored to have been here when you first started thinking of breeding and showing your beautiful maltese. Watching Marina show and win always brings a smile to my face, I feel like I have watched her grow into this wonderful young woman. Thanks for being here Stacy


aww!! *hugs you* Thank you!! 

You have no idea how much Marina appreciates her SM family, as do I! Marina would not be showing in Junior showmanship if it wasn't for SM and I wouldn't be showing/breeding. So sometimes mentioning breeders and dog shows and new champions is a very good thing!:thumbsup:


----------



## bellapuppy

I have to say, I agree with Paula. It has seemed clickish here for some time. I haven't posted much since the new format either. I have noticed many have left and it just is not the forum it used to be - in my opinion. And some people seem to be obsessed with "where did your dog come from?". I know, we all HATE BYBs and puppy mills and want them put out of business permanently, but honestly, if one has a sweet little angel they dearly love, and come to this forum to learn and to make friends, why should that be an issue. I have seen people downright bullied about where they got their pup. Looking back, I feel that I was not bullied because of the circumstances of my buying my little one just two days before my Mother died while she was on hospice in my home. That said, I appreciate the education I have gotten on this site and would never, ever buy from a pet store or byb again. In fact, my 2nd dog was a rescue. I have learned soooo much here and am grateful. That is why I keep coming back. I love hearing the stories, seeing the pictures and keeping up with the rescues which I have the upmost of praises for. I don't know who has been banned or why because I try to avoid the drama but this just doesn't seem as friendly a place and it is sad. I hope that changes.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

I sure hope late comers to this thread and those who only pop on SM every few weeks really take time to read this *WHOLE* thread and then look at the new posts within this past two weeks *BEFORE* posting.

The attitude/feel/spirit of SM *HAS* changed this past couple of weeks and this thread turned into a very positive thread. I'm sorry if you did not get the opportunity to voice your frustrations or hurts earlier, but I think we've moved past that and are now moving in a very positive and loving direction. Please really read and experience this new SM. Many of the old SM'r *ARE* back! Let's continue moving in this positive direction. New issues should be addressed in a new thread.


As for not allowing breeders names in Avatars or Siggys...well I think there is an overwhelming number of us who feel that is not the problem. The problem was the attitude behind revealing who a breeder is. And that is not from a siggy or an avatar. It is coming through the written post. This IS a Maltese forum and I want a forum that covers all aspects of the breed for education and well as entertainment and friendship. See what I mean about a slippery slope when we start living in black and white enforced world of rules? Soon there is a 2nd, a 3rd, etc and what he have left is very little in the way of a full educationally informed forum.

I had not commented earlier on the suggestion that having breeders names in avatars and siggys or even a post about your new baby and where they came from being a problem because honestly, I felt very few people would really feel this way. And as you can see from the response, only a couple have posted that they feel this way. But since just a couple of people have mentioned it, and so far the majority that have posted see that as NOT an issue, I do see it has caused some beloved friends to feel bad about how they have posted when they've done nothing wrong. So I'm adding my 2 cents now. :HistericalSmiley: My Jett is from rescue and my Zoe is from a byb and I am in no way embarrassed about them and feel free to post about them here on SM as much as my Callie who did come from a reputable breeder.

btw...I *LOVE* the new Show Section!!


----------



## Katkoota

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I sure hope late comers to this thread and those who only pop on SM every few weeks really take time to read this *WHOLE* thread and then look at the new posts within this past two weeks *BEFORE* posting.
> 
> The attitude/feel/spirit of SM *HAS* changed this past couple of weeks and this thread turned into a very positive thread. I'm sorry if you did not get the opportunity to voice your frustrations or hurts earlier, but I think we've moved past that and are now moving in a very positive and loving direction. Please really read and experience this new SM. Many of the old SM'r *ARE* back! Let's continue moving in this positive direction. New issues should be addressed in a new thread.


I do agree with you. 

In fact, this thread made me stay in SM even when I am physically exhausted in the last 2 weeks :HistericalSmiley: ... and leave few of my important preparation behind:w00t: this is just crazy. Someone should drag me outta my PC!!!!! but to be honest, I am LOVING it more and more in SM:wub: LOVING the fact that some were back here :w00t::wub: I hope that this awesome spirit continues for SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO LONG :chili: love you all

Personally, I also don't have a problem of anyone putting where they got their babies from in their avaters and siggies...love all these babies no matter where they came from.


----------



## The A Team

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I sure hope late comers to this thread and those who only pop on SM every few weeks really take time to read this *WHOLE* thread and then look at the new posts within this past two weeks *BEFORE* posting.
> 
> The attitude/feel/spirit of SM *HAS* changed this past couple of weeks and this thread turned into a very positive thread. I'm sorry if you did not get the opportunity to voice your frustrations or hurts earlier, but I think we've moved past that and are now moving in a very positive and loving direction. Please really read and experience this new SM. Many of the old SM'r *ARE* back! Let's continue moving in this positive direction. New issues should be addressed in a new thread.
> 
> 
> As for not allowing breeders names in Avatars or Siggys...well I think there is an overwhelming number of us who feel that is not the problem. The problem was the attitude behind revealing who a breeder is. And that is not from a siggy or an avatar. It is coming through the written post. This IS a Maltese forum and I want a forum that covers all aspects of the breed for education and well as entertainment and friendship. See what I mean about a slippery slope when we start living in black and white enforced world of rules? Soon there is a 2nd, a 3rd, etc and what he have left is very little in the way of a full educationally informed forum.
> 
> I had not commented earlier on the suggestion that having breeders names in avatars and siggys or even a post about your new baby and where they came from being a problem because honestly, I felt very few people would really feel this way. And as you can see from the response, only a couple have posted that they feel this way. But since just a couple of people have mentioned it, and so far the majority that have posted see that as NOT an issue, I do see it has caused some beloved friends to feel bad about how they have posted when they've done nothing wrong. So I'm adding my 2 cents now. :HistericalSmiley: My Jett is from rescue and my Zoe is from a byb and I am in no way embarrassed about them and feel free to post about them here on SM as much as my Callie who did come from a reputable breeder.
> 
> btw...I *LOVE* the new Show Section!!


I just thought I'd pop back in here to see what's going on - do you realize this thread now has well over 300 posts? Crystal, if I had been away for a while and just came back......and I had to read this whole thread....I think I'd turn around and run away :w00t::blush:. :HistericalSmiley:

I love the idea of everyone knowing where all of us got our dogs, geez, it's part of their little "history's". Archie came from a pet store in San Dieago, I got him while visiting family out there. of course it was wrong, I know that...but i couldn't love him more if I tried - and where he came from is "part of him". Abbey came from a small time breeder near me - her dogs were all in full coat and beautiful. She may not be a well known reputable show breeder, but she's a good person and we're still friends...and that is part of who Miss Abbey is. And Ava....well...I'm so proud of that little sweetheart - why wouldn't I want to say where she came from? 

Some of our friends are back, I'm glad. I just hope we can keep them here now. Let's just keep things fun and light and worth while staying.

If you ask me, there are too many rules already. And now we're arguing about more? :w00t: Hey, remember....we used to have lots of fun here...fun...remember??? ..I couldn't wait to check in every day. For the past several months - I must say it has been becoming more of a chore. So many debates, talk of breeders, etc. - maybe interesting to some, but kind of boring for me. :blush:. Hey, maybe we can have a section devoted just for deep controversial topics......and you actually have to click something to get into them. :thumbsup: Just my opinion.


Oh.....and Stacy, if you don't post pictures of puppies when you have them, I'm gonna ......I don't know what I'll do! But it won't be good!!!!!! I love seeing the babies and watching them grow.


----------



## Maltsnme

*Change... is it due to naming "breeders"?*

So, where did people get their dogs from? People here know, not to get from a BYB or Pet store again, sometimes AFTER they get their first Maltese...but how do you get educated against byb/petstores, if no one discusses reputable breeders and gives examples of them? I'm confused. You would suggest describing all of the (LOL all I can think of is the word symptoms, geez, think I've been at work too long this week!!) attributes of a good breeder, but not specific breeders? I'm not trying to be confrontational, just trying to figure out what people are not liking about the "breeder" issue. How can one learn where NOT to go, if people don't discuss who is breeding healthy, sound puppies? 

Look at state laws... there are laws being made to try and control puppy mills and byb. The laws are going overboard and they aren't hurting them, they are hurting the small hobby/show breeders that we all try and promote. Not naming breeders on this forum is on that same line, it isnt' going to help...it is going to hurt, just like the laws trying to be made to "help". 

I think if reputable breeders are here, on this list, they have every right to share photos and updates on their puppies, just as we all do on our own dogs. I've been a member for over a year, but have just recently become active again. I hope, when I breed my first litter, I will be able to share photos and the joys and antics of these puppies here. I don't agree with the "no breeders mentioned", as long as people are referring to reputable breeders. If you don't know what makes a breeder reputable, then ask. I'm proud of where I got my dogs from. I see no reason on earth why I wouldn't brag about her. I'm not selling puppies for her, but if someone in my region wants a puppy, I'm sure going to send them to her. Why wouldn't I? THEN it is up to people to do their homework and establish their own relationship with the breeder. 

As far a cliques... there have always BEEN cliques... just now there are new ones. Everything changes, nothing ever stays the same, that is just a scientific fact. I don't think it has anything to do with where people got their dogs. I think it has to do with people feeling left out and wanting to be part of what they once were. I also think it has to do with the new forum, but again, things change and people just don't like change. Did you ever look at it from a new person's point of view... maybe THEY have felt left out because of the "inside jokes and clubs" that the "old" members refer to... 

I think it is bad enough that you can't refer to "puppy pages" from reputable breeders any longer. I'm not sure how that came about, but I have a feeling it was due to the "old cliques" not liking the "new cliques". That is a "people" problem, not a "dog" problem, for it sure has nothing to do with the Maltese breed itself. I sure HOPE that a new rule of not mentioning breeders is not installed. It will not only hurt SM, it will hurt the betterment of the breed! 

JMO


----------



## Nikki's Mom

I too, am interested in where everyone got their dogs. I'd like to know more about the various breeders. There are a lot more than are discussed here, and one of the reasons why I joined SM in the first place was to learn about Maltese breeders. I want to see photos of puppies, even from breeders who are members here. I know others disagree, but I don't take it as advertising. We are all interested in the breed standard. How are we and newbies going to educate ourselves on the breed standard and breeders if their puppy photos aren't allowed to be posted? Sure, we can spend a few hours perusing websites, but who has the time for that? If there is trickery behind the scenes and some people are advertising in an underhanded way, I'm sure they will be found out. The moderators are good at that sort of thing, aren't they?

I don't think the problem lies with discussing breeders. Every category has has its discussions and if people don't want to read or discuss breeders, they don't have to visit that category. I think the problem lies with the attitude of some that if you didn't get your dog from a certain breeder, than somehow it is a "lesser" Maltese. That is a silly attitude and it really has no place in a forum of friends.

Regarding newbies who join after purchasing their dog from a BYB, pet shop, or a mill, I've been guilty of expressing negative thoughts toward them. I've given that a lot of thought. It's wrong to jump all over people who don't know everything that the "old timers" know. I think that most of us know that we've hurt people with that type of behavior and I doubt we will see much of it again in the future.

I would ask the admin and the moderators have a little patience with the forum now. It obviously is in transition. Eventually the trouble makers will go away, and it will be the place it once was.


----------



## theboyz

I see nothing wrong with the name of the Breeder from which our puppy came from being under the avatar. 
I love to see puppy pictures so Stacy you had better post! We have great Breeders on here. We welcome new ones of the reputable kind. Not byb's or brokers or puppy millers. 
The concerns posted were just those, concerns about byb's etc posting pic's. Has happened in the past and I for one do not want any new person coming on here thinking we support such.
We work hard to educate those thinking about a Maltese and need to point them in the right direction.
I welcome newbies with horror stories about the Breeder they got their pup from. We can add that Breeder to our "Bad Breeder" thread for others to see.
Our Chase came for a byb as we were uneducated and did not know what to look for or what was in the cards because of our choice. Our Vet bills are high, and our Chase has many problems. He is our little love and such a joy. We are trying to educate as many as possible to the sad story awaiting new owners that make the bad choice that we did.

Sometimes something that seems cliquish is just true passion of the heart about a difficult decision which some SM members have first hand experience with. If I seem "difficult" on this subject it is because I DO have first hand experience and only hope others can benefit from my knowledge of what to look for and Breeders to avoid. (first hand knowledge only)


----------



## MaryH

I'm amazed at how sometimes a suggestion takes on a life of its own. Someone suggested taking breeder names out of avatars. There's been no support for that suggestion yet the "oh no, not another rule" kind of talk has started up again. Why? Of course it makes sense to talk about breeders, post pictures of our babies, say proudly or otherwise where we got our dogs, share breeder experiences both good and bad. If we don't share no one else will learn. How does that translate into "here we go again with all these rules?" Have we had breeder discussions over the past week or so? And some controversial discussions at that? Did those discussions get shut down or removed? Of course not. Have people posted pictures ... yes, and lots of them!! I wish we could just let go of all the "does this mean another rule" talk.

Happy weekend all! B)


----------



## princessre

I'm interested in breeders because I love to learn about genetics. Nothing more, nothing less. I think sometimes things can get misunderstood around here because it is a diverse community and people assume things that are not true about others. 

SM does feel more positive and fun lately, which is wonderful! I hope that the fun and positivity here continue to be rooted in the spirit of being more INCLUSIVE TO ALL, and not in silencing those who may have gotten a pup from a "brand name" breeder or who may be interested in learning about the genetic history and evolution of the breed. 

I am so happy that we have gotten so many old members back, and I would love for more new members to join. :chili:


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I sure hope late comers to this thread and those who only pop on SM every few weeks really take time to read this *WHOLE* thread and then look at the new posts within this past two weeks *BEFORE* posting.
> 
> The attitude/feel/spirit of SM *HAS* changed this past couple of weeks and this thread turned into a very positive thread. I'm sorry if you did not get the opportunity to voice your frustrations or hurts earlier, but I think we've moved past that and are now moving in a very positive and loving direction. Please really read and experience this new SM. Many of the old SM'r *ARE* back! Let's continue moving in this positive direction. New issues should be addressed in a new threa
> 
> 
> As for not allowing breeders names in Avatars or Siggys...well I think there is an overwhelming number of us who feel that is not the problem. The problem was the attitude behind revealing who a breeder is. And that is not from a siggy or an avatar. It is coming through the written post. This IS a Maltese forum and I want a forum that covers all aspects of the breed for education and well as entertainment and friendship. See what I mean about a slippery slope when we start living in black and white enforced world of rules? Soon there is a 2nd, a 3rd, etc and what he have left is very little in the way of a full educationally informed forum.
> 
> I had not commented earlier on the suggestion that having breeders names in avatars and siggys or even a post about your new baby and where they came from being a problem because honestly, I felt very few people would really feel this way. And as you can see from the response, only a couple have posted that they feel this way. But since just a couple of people have mentioned it, and so far the majority that have posted see that as NOT an issue, I do see it has caused some beloved friends to feel bad about how they have posted when they've done nothing wrong. So I'm adding my 2 cents now. :HistericalSmiley: My Jett is from rescue and my Zoe is from a byb and I am in no way embarrassed about them and feel free to post about them here on SM as much as my Callie who did come from a reputable breeder.
> 
> btw...I *LOVE* the new Show Section!!


:goodpost:
I agree with you whole heartedly! I think this post has moved on and the only way is to read or at least skim through the posts to the last week or so. Now we can continue to move forward and onward...and as far as the avatars or breeders names, that never bothered me at all...I found it interesting!


----------



## k/c mom

I love seeing who the breeders are. I'll see an especially cute Malt in an avatar or siggy and wonder who their breeder was. It's so nice when it's there somewhere. I went ahead and added Claire's. Since I like seeing it with others' info, I felt I should go ahead and add it, too. I put her registered name but from that, the breeder is obvious, I think.


----------



## almitra

Yes, it is delightful indeed to see the tenor of this thread turn in a more positive direction. It is the membership effecting this _about face,_ too. Actions speak volumes, and_ I think what's important to note is that when push came to shove (re:"help-emergency" thread), this forum acted as a single entity and ralled behind the little one in need._ There was no room for pettiness or judgment. Not one post asked if this dog was from a byb originally or what kind of food she was being fed, just that a serious need existed and could someone help. Everyone helped. This is such a beautiful place to be today and I am so damned proud to be a part of Spoiled Maltese.


----------



## Ladysmom

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I sure hope late comers to this thread and those who only pop on SM every few weeks really take time to read this *WHOLE* thread and then look at the new posts within this past two weeks *BEFORE* posting.
> 
> The attitude/feel/spirit of SM *HAS* changed this past couple of weeks and this thread turned into a very positive thread. I'm sorry if you did not get the opportunity to voice your frustrations or hurts earlier, but I think we've moved past that and are now moving in a very positive and loving direction. Please really read and experience this new SM. Many of the old SM'r *ARE* back! Let's continue moving in this positive direction. New issues should be addressed in a new thread.


Excellent post, Crystal. :thumbsup:

This thread was so positive and energized all of us, I cringed when a few people tried to turn it negative. Why try to rehash a subject that was discussed in length weeks ago? The issue of breeder's names in avatars never once came up. It is neither the time or place to bring it up now.

I hope we can continue on this new, positive path and not get sidetracked by a few who try to steer us towards negativity again.


----------



## Scoobydoo

I have to agree with both Crystal and Marg, this thread sure brought me out of the woodwork and the positive posts just go to show how close we all are as a group. Let's keep it happy and move on from any past negativity, look forward and enjoy what the future brings us here on SM :thumbsup:


----------



## sophie

Scoobydoo said:


> I have to agree with both Crystal and Marg, this thread sure brought me out of the woodwork and the positive posts just go to show how close we all are as a group. Let's keep it happy and move on from any past negativity, look forward and enjoy what the future brings us here on SM :thumbsup:


 
:goodpost:

Ditto, Ditto and Ditto!!!!


----------



## Deborah

I just plain have not been home. 
I have to say I have not been posting as much either. I love looking at all the pictures and beautiful Malts. 
I also feel if I make a comment about how cute one baby is then I need to post something about each and every other picture.
That takes a lot of time so instead of posting a comment I decided to enjoy looking at the beautiful Photos and not post to any thread.

I did not want to hurt anyone's feelings by admiring one picture and not comment on the next cute baby.

I sure hope this makes some kind of sense.


----------



## k/c mom

Deborah said:


> I just plain have not been home.
> I have to say I have not been posting as much either. I love looking at all the pictures and beautiful Malts.
> I also feel if I make a comment about how cute one baby is then I need to post something about each and every other picture.
> That takes a lot of time so instead of posting a comment I decided to enjoy looking at the beautiful Photos and not post to any thread.
> 
> I did not want to hurt anyone's feelings by admiring one picture and not comment on the next cute baby.
> 
> I sure hope this makes some kind of sense.


Yes I absolutely know what you mean. I feel stressed worrying about hurting someone's feelings if I don't post to their thread but maybe I posted to others. Sometimes I just run out of time. There is no way that anyone can post to every thread. So we really need to cut each other some slack and not analyze who posted to what thread and not take it so personally. We all do the best we can to answer what we have time for. Deborah I hope you will start posting!


----------



## michellerobison

I hope you don't leave,SM needs people w/ lots of heart. I know I don't have beautiful show worthy dogs from top breeders,but I love my babies like they were worth a million bucks.:wub: I love seeing the rescues,I love the stores of where they've been and where they are now.
I still believe all fluffs,all dgos,cats,you name it was equally welcome here. We all love animals,they enrich our lives so much,something we all have in common despite our very diverse backgrounds...

I generally respond to almost every post,people are going to think I have no life.....:blink:

I don't generally respond to grooming questions since..well you've seen my fluffs,I let them grow long and just bath and brush and some bows. Pretty low maintenance really. My adoptees,are growing out from "Sweeny Todd" haircuts from the former owner...
I did trim up their little faces to make them look presentable.

Please don't leave,I appreciate someone who speaks their mind. You don't flame people,you do it from your heart.
I'm a lot like that,if it's on my mind,it tends to fall out of my mouth....:innocent:

Also ,more piccies of B&B and Matilda,they're adorable.:wub:


----------



## michellerobison

Luna'sMom said:


> Well I've missed all the drama :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> I can't get on as often as I used to when I first got Luna - but I sometimes manage to post or lurk - I love looking at everyone's fluff butts!
> 
> My lack of posting has nothing to do with drama but rather personal life coming in the way - I just started my PhD and don't have as much time as I used to!
> 
> I did find it cliquey at times and was astonished when people got banned - mainly because I never knew why and sticky beak that I am I always want to know why :blush:
> 
> I stopped posting as many photo's of Luna because she got little response but I will start doing it again (when I get my photos uploaded) - she has tear stains but shes still pretty (and she knows it - you should see the way she prances when she meets people on the street).
> 
> I have no idea what the new forum... but there have been a few over the years... I always keep coming back to SM though!
> 
> 
> I'll try to make it on more often!
> 
> 
> Kylie and Luna


Tear stains,comes w/ the territory.My little Rylee always looks like a stink face.Can't keep up w/ his tear stains and I clean his face a couple times a day. I figure,I clean his face,stains happen,but it's not dangerous to his health. I just tell people he's my dirty faced little boy...
I think Luna has a beautiful face...


----------



## barefoot contessa

Paula, I have only been here a short time and you have been nothing but kind to me! Please dont go. I love Matilda and B&B. If only someone would teach me how to post pictures. I am a pc dunce. Halle is now 5 months old.


----------



## Moxie'smom

We haven't missed all the drama, but we've missed a lot of you guys. We'll try to be on more often. Hugs to all who i haven't seen in a while. 

<3 Moxie and Leslie


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Leslie, I've missed you and beautiful Moxie, I'm glad your back, looking forward to seeing more pictures


----------



## michellerobison

KAG said:


> I think it would be hilarious if we all posted our Driver's License pictures. Just black out the addresses.
> xoxoxoxoxo


I would but it looks like prison mugshot...:w00t:


----------



## michellerobison

3Maltmom said:


> Anything for you, Kerry. Have a good laugh. I'm Orange ~ :HistericalSmiley:


Not fair looking good in your license picture...not fair!


----------

